# What song is STUCK in your head?



## LJ Rock (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't recall if there has been a post like this put up here already. If there has been then I apologize... but I just thought this might be fun. 

If you're anything like me, you have a non-stop radio playing the back of your mind. There is always some song that gets stuck in my head, and I can't get it out until I get _another_ song stuck in my head. lol 

So share with us which song is stuck in your head at this given moment. For me right now it is:

*"Good Day Sunshine"* by *The Beatles *

Just popped in there and now its stuck!


----------



## Aliena (Apr 17, 2007)

'Question' by the Moody Blues.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 17, 2007)

"Car Wash" by Rose Royce


----------



## Aliena (Apr 17, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> "Car Wash" by Rose Royce



I LOVE that song! Now it's in my head!


----------



## I Like Tang (Apr 17, 2007)

From Yesterday - 30 Seconds to Mars. It came to the point where i was pretending I was a parking lot rockstar and the gas station attendent was staring at me through my window wondering what the hell i was doing


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 17, 2007)

"...and the boss don't mind if sometime you act a fool! at the *Car Wash!*"  

Man, maybe I should get a job there, I wouldn't mind actin a fool myself right about now. lol 

New song for me: *"Can't We Try"* by *Dan Hill* 

My brain radio is stuck on the _adult contemporary_ station today. lol Hey, who was the female who sang with him on that record?


----------



## fatlane (Apr 17, 2007)

Rock and Roll High School, and I'm glad it's stuck in my head.

Mr. Burns: "Kill the Rolling Stones."
Smithers: "But sir, those are The Ramones on the stage."
Mr. Burns: "Yes, I know."


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 17, 2007)

STUPID FERGIE.....Glamorus... by Fergie.... I cant stand her and it seems to play whenever my alarm goes off....grrrrrr


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 17, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> "...and the boss don't mind if sometime you act a fool! at the *Car Wash!*"
> 
> Man, maybe I should get a job there, I wouldn't mind actin a fool myself right about now. lol
> 
> ...



Vonda Sheperd I think


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 17, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Vonda Sheperd I think



oh yeah, thats right! thanks, L  yeah, I like her... nice voice.


----------



## saturdayasusual (Apr 17, 2007)

"Goodbye My Lover" by James Blunt. I have yet to figure out WHY it's stuck in my head.


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 17, 2007)

"The Fire" by Papa Roach, great mellow song but can't tell ya why it's goin through my head


----------



## Butterbelly (Apr 17, 2007)

Creep by Radiohead most of the time...or Chocolate Jesus by the Ben Miller Band.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 17, 2007)

Since sometime in the 80s, Harlem Nocturne, composer, Earle Hagen.

http://www.tuxjunction.net/harlemnocturne.htm


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 17, 2007)

Crazy................Gnarls Barkley. And it looks like it will be there forever.


----------



## jamie (Apr 17, 2007)

Next Time He Cheats (I think that is the name) - Carrie Underwood. Song is always on the damn radio!


----------



## I Like Tang (Apr 17, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> Crazy................Gnarls Barkley. And it looks like it will be there forever.



Oh man Im sorry...i had that stuck back when it first came out...all i can say the irony is amazing after about a month, godspeed my friend...godspeed


----------



## big_gurl_lvr (Apr 17, 2007)

Martijn Ten Velden - I wish you would ... for good couple days now.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 17, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> STUPID FERGIE.....Glamorus... by Fergie.... I cant stand her and it seems to play whenever my alarm goes off....grrrrrr



G- l- a m- o- r- ous-

It's on a Kohl's ad. :\
I don't mind her so much though.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 17, 2007)

Holy bejeebuz, y'all. I was walking home from work thinking "I wonder if there's a thread in the lounge about what song is stuck in your head?" and I JUST sat down to compose one and saw this. 

Spooky, man. Suddenly I feel stoned. 

In any event, All Through the Night by Cyndi Lauper is in my head, and has been for the past 3 days. This is inexplicable, as I haven't heard that song in about ten years. And I don't dislike it, mind you, I'm just ready to stop listening to it. My brain band is awesome, but it can play something else now.


----------



## speakeasy (Apr 17, 2007)

Whatever song my roommate is singing at any given time. This is what I get for living with a choir boy.


----------



## Buffie (Apr 17, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> STUPID FERGIE.....Glamorus... by Fergie.... I cant stand her and it seems to play whenever my alarm goes off....grrrrrr



And then the spelling starts right? Why does she spell something in every song? You hear the spelling when you're trying to sleep, don't you? Or when you're zoning out at work... I totally hear it. Ugh!!! 

But right now, I have the Kitty Cat Dance song stuck like a price tag on a dollar-store mirror. For two days now, since Jack Skellngton posted it in the Kitty Cat Dance thread I find myself humming it. Holy moses! And I dance dance dance And I dance dance dance... Cat... -ding-... I'm a kitty cat... and I meow meow meow and I meow meow meow.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 17, 2007)

Buffie said:


> And then the spelling starts right? Why does she spell something in every song? You hear the spelling when you're trying to sleep, don't you? Or when you're zoning out at work... I totally hear it. Ugh!!!
> 
> But right now, I have the Kitty Cat Dance song stuck like a price tag on a dollar-store mirror. For two days now, since Jack Skellngton posted it in the Kitty Cat Dance thread I find myself humming it. Holy moses! And I dance dance dance And I dance dance dance... Cat... -ding-... I'm a kitty cat... and I meow meow meow and I meow meow meow.



Praise the Lord I don't know any cat songs besides "Cats in the Cradle."

But I have Jack to thank for the song that has been stuck in my head since noon, "Edge of Seventeen" by Stevie Nicks. All the way through my wash trim and blow dry and the commute home.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 17, 2007)

DAMMIT now Cat's in the Cradle is in my head.


----------



## Wild Zero (Apr 18, 2007)

The worst part of getting a Tom Jones song stuck in your head it that it leads to OTHER TOM JONES SONGS getting stuck in your head. 

Damn that greasy, yet amazingly handsome, Welsh bastard.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 18, 2007)

I have parts from this one hour house mix by Dimitri from Paris called "MONSIEUR" stuck in my head. I also have this song stuck in my head:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=23dWApnJEUA
T-Pain ft. Yung Joc - Buy You A Drink (Shorty Snappin)
I know... Horrible messages ("Let's get drunk and forget what we did"), but it's so damn catchy. Can't...stop listening captain  !!! It makes my Day of Silence hard too.


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 18, 2007)

Well it was Metallica. " Nothing else matters"

Now, it is that damn Fergie. THANKS!

Peace,
2P

" If you aint got no money, take your broke ass home"


----------



## Robert C (Apr 18, 2007)

The last few days, it's been "A Thousand Days" by Clay Aiken. I'm not a huge Clay fan by any means, but I LOVE this song!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 18, 2007)

"This Is A Fine Romance." I have only heard it a couple of times in my my life, wasn't impressed -- but it has surgically attached itself to my frontal lobes, and I've been humming it for a week!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 18, 2007)

"Ave Maria" by Franz Peter Schubert, performed by Bono of U2 and Luciano Pavarotti.


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 18, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> I have parts from this one hour house mix by Dimitri from Paris called "MONSIEUR" stuck in my head. I also have this song stuck in my head:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=23dWApnJEUA
> T-Pain ft. Yung Joc - Buy You A Drink (Shorty Snappin)
> I know... Horrible messages ("Let's get drunk and forget what we did"), but it's so damn catchy. Can't...stop listening captain  !!! It makes my Day of Silence hard too.



Man, Dimitri from Paris is the *ish! I love his A Night At The Playboy Mansion CDs. Bangin' mixes!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 18, 2007)

"When Will I See You Again" by The Three Degrees. Bah, it was playing on the bus driver's radio and I can't shut it off. :doh:


----------



## elle camino (Apr 18, 2007)

the Saul of the Mole Men theme song. UGGHGHGH. for like three days now!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 18, 2007)

Banana Phone. seriously.

I am about to take a drill to my temple.

but .. then again .. I've got this feeling, it's so appealing.. :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Buffie (Apr 19, 2007)

G-L-A-M ... O-R-OUS.... G-L-A-M ... O-R-OUS.... Glamorous Glamorous... 


ALL


DAY


L O N G.

Whaaaa. Sasha! I blame YOU!  LOL

...and tomorrow when it's Cats in the Cradle, I'll be blaming Lilly and Waxwing. 

We all have songs stuck in our heads. What does that say about us? Hrm.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 19, 2007)

This

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAchWQoo2yE

and this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YXQSrOCeKQ


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 19, 2007)

In case you don't have anything stuck in your head and are feeling left out...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gg5LOd_Zus


----------



## Wild Zero (Apr 19, 2007)

This:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxKf-FnI7EQ

And this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96-zW2c8H2o


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 19, 2007)

This:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xV_-u9sxYZM&mode=related&search=

And this (I don't know why but this song plays in my head every morning on my commute in:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v84nxYRltfU


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 19, 2007)

"Not Too Late" by Norah Jones

"I've seen people try to change,
And I know it isn't easy,
But nothin' worth the time ever is."


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 19, 2007)

Well, today it started with "Lay your head on my pillow", and now since reading an email from my ex, " For the good times".

"Lay your head,
on my pillow,
lay your warm and tender body,
next to mine.

Make believe,
that you love me,
one more time,
for the good times"

Peace,
2P.


----------



## PhillyFA (Apr 19, 2007)

Yesterday on the radio, I heard an interview with Paul Rogers of Free/Bad Co./The Firm/The Law/ Queen fame. Since then, I've been singing Radioactive by The Firm. Great tune, great first album.


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 19, 2007)

*"Joanna"* by *Kool and the Gang*

One of those catchy but kinda cheesey pop songs from my youth that I've heard a million times and just kind of took for granted. I heard it on the radio the other day after I don't know how long, and I was actually impressed. Very well written and well produced.... at the risk of sound like an old man, they really just don't make 'em like that anymore. lol 

Anyway, it's been popping in and out of my brain all week.


----------



## ebonyprincess (Apr 19, 2007)

"House of cards" by Madina Lakes, Ive had it on repeat like alday grrr LOL


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 19, 2007)

made the mistake of catching this on youtube this morning:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=GZV8MPxxgkE


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 19, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> made the mistake of catching this on youtube this morning:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=GZV8MPxxgkE



Holy cow! I havent seen that video since I was like 12!!! Wild man!


----------



## I Like Tang (Apr 19, 2007)

elle camino said:


> the Saul of the Mole Men theme song. UGGHGHGH. for like three days now!



HA! oh man i cant belive you watch that!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah, I know nobody knows 
where it comes and where it goes 
I know it's everybody's sin 
You got to lose to know how to win


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Apr 19, 2007)

two songs, i've been listening to repeatedly over the past few days are 

Dr. Dog- Worst Trip and The Tragically Hip- In View


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 20, 2007)

"Mystery Dance" - Elvis Costello (Declan McManus... that's for Carrie)


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 20, 2007)

Terry Callier - What Color Is Love

such a nice song.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 20, 2007)

Um, the Carpenters "Close to You"....'cos of that infernal "Thread for random things you've always wanted to know" thread. :blush: What does the word "cloying" mean?


----------



## Deepfriedness (Apr 20, 2007)

Before reading this, I had the theme from Laguna Beach stuck in my head (Hilary Duff - Come Clean)... and that was fine. Sheer unadulterated bliss compared to.....


Fergie.


G.. to the L-A-M-O-R-O-U-S

Holy jesus. I want to take a drill to my temple now.


----------



## _broshe_ (Apr 20, 2007)

"well I walk into the room handin outhundred dollar bills, and it kills and it thrills like the horns on my silverado grill, and i buy the bar a double round of crown, and everybody in this town, ain't ever gona be the same"

Big and Rich's save a horse ride a cowboy


----------



## PhillyFA (Apr 20, 2007)

Ooh La La by The Faces. They are SUCH an underrated band. I remember seeing a video of them, when they got back together at a Rod Stewart concert at Wembly Stadium in 1986. Ronnie Lane was so bad, he couldn't even play his bass. Bill Wyman of the Stones played bass. But Ronnie was there, singing in his wheelchair. It's Ronnie Lane that sings Ooh La La. R.I.P. Ronnie.

Poor old Granddad I laughed at all his words
I thought he was a bitter man
He spoke of women's ways
They'll trap you, then they use you before you even know
For love is blind and you're far too kind
Don't ever let it show

I wish that I knew what I know now 
When I was younger.
I wish that I knew what I know now
When I was stronger.

The can-can such a pretty show
Will steal your heart away
But backstage back on earth again
The dressing rooms are grey
They come on strong and it ain't too long
For they make you feel a man
But love is blind and you soon will find
You're just a boy again 

When you want her lips, you get her cheek
Makes you wonder where you are
If you want some more then she's fast asleep
you're just twinkling with the stars.

Poor young grandson, there's nothing I can say
You'll have to learn, just like me
And that's the hardest way, ooh la la
Ooh la la, la la, yeah

I wish that I knew what I know now 
When I was younger.
I wish that I knew what I know now
When I was stronger.


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 20, 2007)

Right now it is Mtume's "Juicy Fruit".

"Do what ya want,
I don't care,
I'll be your lollipop,
You can lick me everywhere"

Over and over again. For like the last hour. I was walking Dora and it just stayed for the whole 5 mi. .

Peace,
2P.


----------



## runningman (Apr 20, 2007)

Bloc Party - The Prayer


----------



## palndrm (Apr 20, 2007)

Amy Winehouse "Rehab" terribly catchy


----------



## Wild Zero (Apr 21, 2007)

In celebration of the Sox comeback the chorus of Triple Threat's "Gotsta Get it" has been on constant rotation in my brain

"You can catch me on Mass pike with the music on blast/
outta towners noddin they heads every time they drive past/
they hear that Roxbury hit/Like I got gotsta get it/
they hear that Dorchester hit/Like I got gotsta get it/
When I'm ridin on 95 got the music on high/ 
outta towners noddin they heads everytime they drive by/
they hear that Mattapan hit like I got gotsta get it/
they hear that South End hit like I got gotsta get it"


----------



## Butterbelly (Apr 22, 2007)

palndrm said:


> Amy Winehouse "Rehab" terribly catchy



I'm in love with her new album.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 22, 2007)

Tonight, this is.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6H9gf6JNno


----------



## ActionPif (Apr 22, 2007)

Kooooool and the Gang- Get Down On It

Am I ashamed? Absolutely. Is this song awesome? Absolutely. Is the accompanying video likely to melt your neurons and close up your synaptic pathways? Doubtless.

But, how ARE you gonna do it if you really don't wanna dance, by standing on the wall? 

That's the question, isn't it...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 22, 2007)

"You Find Out Who You're Friends Are" - latest from Tracy Lawrence and friends


----------



## KerrieKat (Apr 22, 2007)

Well for the last week it's been "Lazy Eye" by Silversun Pickups.


----------



## swordchick (Apr 22, 2007)

Earlier, it was "Sail On" by the Commodores. Now, it's "I Want Your Love" by Chic.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 23, 2007)

_Bittersweet Symphony_, by The Verve. I can not seem to get that song out of my head. I ended up putting on tonight to see if that would help!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 23, 2007)

swordchick said:


> Earlier, it was "Sail On" by the Commodores. Now, it's "I Want Your Love" by Chic.



Now "I Wan't Your Love" is playing in my head.


----------



## swordchick (Apr 23, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Now "I Wan't Your Love" is playing in my head.


 
 The song gets no radio play so when I hear it, I can't get it out of my head.


----------



## jamie (Apr 23, 2007)

Jolene - Dolly.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 23, 2007)

swordchick said:


> The song gets no radio play so when I hear it, I can't get it out of my head.



I had a crush on a guy who didn't like me, he liked my petite best friend Tracy. EVERYBODY'S got a petite best friend named Tracy.  Anyway, I have a distinct memory of being at a house party and watching he and her dancing in each other's embrace to this song. I wanted to crawl into a hole and bawl my eyes out.

Hasn't ruined my love for the song though! lol


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 23, 2007)

"The old man no one loves" George Jones

Peace,
2P.


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 23, 2007)

swordchick said:


> Earlier, it was "Sail On" by the Commodores. Now, it's "I Want Your Love" by Chic.






LillyBBBW said:


> Now "I Wan't Your Love" is playing in my head.




You got me.... now I got that tune stuck in my head too! lol I think it's the orchestral chimes that do it for me on that record.  

View attachment photo160chimes.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 23, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> You got me.... now I got that tune stuck in my head too! lol I think it's the orchestral chimes that do it for me on that record.



For me it's that bass line.


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 23, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> For me it's that bass line.



No doubt.... they don't get much funkier than that! RIP Bernard! 

View attachment bernardedwards02.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 23, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> No doubt.... they don't get much funkier than that! RIP Bernard!



I didn't even know he had passed.


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 23, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I didn't even know he had passed.



11 years ago last wednesday.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 23, 2007)

"Forget Me Not" Patrice Rushen

Snippets of songs go through my head all day long and this thread is making me more aware of keeping track.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 23, 2007)

I admit its cheesy and silly but the song in my head is 
ICE CREAM by Chris Barber and his jazzband.
Maybe its that lyric "I scream, you scream, we all scream for ice cream":eat1:


----------



## MizzRubens (Apr 23, 2007)

Butterbelly said:


> I'm in love with her new album.



So am I.... listening to it right now. 

"You know I'm no good"

Love the sound, love her voice, love the lyrics.


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 23, 2007)

"Hang On" - Guster


----------



## Mishty (Apr 23, 2007)

*God's Gonna Cut You Down-Johnny Cash*


----------



## Carrie (Apr 23, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> "Mystery Dance" - Elvis Costello (Declan McManus... that's for Carrie)



Squeeeeee! Yay, this made me smile, Ben. 



I have Stevie Wonder's "Superstition" stuck in my head. You could do a whole lot worse, in terms of songs being stuck.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 24, 2007)

"Sweet Thing" Rufus w/ Chaka Khan


----------



## Aliena (Apr 24, 2007)

_Remember Me_ by, Journey. :doh: I'm going to have to play it to get it outta my head!


----------



## speakeasy (Apr 24, 2007)

"The Final Countdown," by Europe. I had an intramural softball game yesterday, and whistling that song as I step up to the plate always boosts my confidence.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 24, 2007)

"Shackles" Mary Mary


----------



## swordchick (Apr 24, 2007)

Rich Girl by Hall & Oates


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 24, 2007)

It's a musical jingle for a local flooring and window treatment place in Texas. Their commercials flood the radio and TV stations at times; they feature an animation where a crew of people who all look like the guy shown below are installing curtains and drapes in someone's home, while a chorus of singers sing their phone number and company name in '50s-style four-part harmony:

"Eight hundred five eight eight, two three hundred, Empire."


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 24, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> It's a musical jingle for a local flooring and window treatment place in Texas. Their commercials flood the radio and TV stations at times; they feature an animation where a crew of people who all look like the guy shown below are installing curtains and drapes in someone's home, while a chorus of singers sing their phone number and company name in '50s-style four-part harmony:
> 
> "Eight hundred five eight eight, two three hundred, Empire."



You know, I used to think those same Empire Flooring commercials were "local" when I lived in Boston. Then I moved to Philly, and I heard that same ol' jingle: "Eight hundred five eight eight, two three hundred, Empire." And I was like, "Oh man, they got this guy out here too!" 

Then I realized, these people are all over the damn place, and they're bringing their silly jingle with them! lol There are other companies like that as well... they make these really low-budget cheap looking commercials that LOOK like they're local-yokel mom-and-pop operations, but really they play all over the country. What a scam! lol


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 24, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> You know, I used to think those same Empire Flooring commercials were "local" when I lived in Boston. Then I moved to Philly, and I heard that same ol' jingle: "Eight hundred five eight eight, two three hundred, Empire." And I was like, "Oh man, they got this guy out here too!"
> 
> Then I realized, these people are all over the damn place, and they're bringing their silly jingle with them! lol There are other companies like that as well... they make these really low-budget cheap looking commercials that LOOK like they're local-yokel mom-and-pop operations, but really they play all over the country. What a scam! lol


I figured they were a local company here in Texas because I never saw their commercials back in Colorado. I stand corrected.


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 24, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I figured they were a local company here in Texas because I never saw their commercials back in Colorado. I stand corrected.



Yeah, I'm not sure how many locations they have exactly. But that is one catchy-ass jingle they got.


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 24, 2007)

I've got that "I'm bringing sexy back" song stuck in my head. I heard a band playing it in NYC over the weekend and I keep getting that beat stuck in my head. lol


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 24, 2007)

"Deja Vu" Dionne Warwick


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 24, 2007)

Mika - Lollipop . Unbelievably catchy, I cant stop singing it.


----------



## ActionPif (Apr 24, 2007)

4'33''- John Cage

Feel the rhythm! I never could get this catchy piece out of my head!

Boom-chicka-boom-chicka boomboomboom diddydiddydiddy!


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 24, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> 4'33''- John Cage
> 
> Feel the rhythm! I never could get this catchy piece out of my head!
> 
> Boom-chicka-boom-chicka boomboomboom diddydiddydiddy!



"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ActionPif again." 

Good one... Very funny.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 25, 2007)

"My Sweet Lord" George Harrison


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 26, 2007)

"If This World Were Mine" - The Luther Vandross and Cheryl Lynn version.


----------



## LJ Rock (May 5, 2007)

"First Cut Is the Deepest" - the Cheryl Crow version


----------



## love dubh (May 5, 2007)

"Your love" by The Outfield. 



I don't think I was even BORN when that one came out. Why, oh why is it in my head? 

PS: I'm all sorts of inebriated, and I have a final at 9am. I win?


----------



## Paw Paw (May 5, 2007)

swordchick said:


> Rich Girl by Hall & Oates



For me today Sarah Smile. I think that is the title.

If you feel like leavin'
You know you can go,
But, why dont you stay until tomorrow,

If you want to be free,
Ya know,
All you got to do is say so.

When you feel cold,
I warm you,
And when you feel you can't go on,
I come and hold you,

Its you and me,forever
SARAH!
Smile,

Wont ya smile a while for me,
Sarah. 

That is the song in my heart today. The part I keep hearing anyway.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## PickleAteIt (May 5, 2007)

The song I have been singing (and bopping) along to for DAYS is Mika's "Big Girls You Are Beautiful"!! I love the song (for obvious reasons) but it *is* also VERY catchy!! :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Esme (May 5, 2007)

Romeo in Black Jeans- Michael Penn


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 5, 2007)

For some ungodly reason, The Waitresses - Christmas Wrapping has been STUCK in my head for the past few weeks. And it won't go away!


----------



## LJ Rock (May 7, 2007)

"Somebody Loves You" by The Delfonics 

One of my all time favorite philly-soul joints, but I _really_ wanna get this song out of my head today. My gf left go back to Toronto today after spending a month with me at my place.  I miss her already! And these old sappy love songs aren't helping! lol 

Gotta find some happy music to listen to today.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 7, 2007)

You've Got A Way - Aztec Two-Step


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 7, 2007)

Mika - Grace Kelly. Its not even me singing it... I can hear him singing it in the back of my brain... all day!


----------



## LJ Rock (May 7, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Mika - Grace Kelly. Its not even me singing it... I can hear him singing it in the back of my brain... all day!



See, I'm like that too, Ruby. It's like I've got a tape recorder running in the back of my mind all the time. When I hear music, it gets recorded there and sometimes plays back at random.  

I suppose it's that same "tape recorder" that gives me my keen sense of relative pitch and allows me to play music "by ear" or "by rote" as well as I do.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 9, 2007)

Background music from "The Munsters" television show.


----------



## LJ Rock (May 9, 2007)

"Find A Way" by Tribe Called Quest 

Not so random though, really... I was listening to on repeat earlier. lol A catchy tune none the less: "Now why you wanna go and do that, love. Huh?"


----------



## jamie (May 9, 2007)

Rolling Stones - Paint It Black.... I think it is in a commercial or a movie I saw recently.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 9, 2007)

I have had the song, Missionary Man, stuck in my head since 1990-something.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 9, 2007)

Earth Invaders by Björk - off her new album and I can't get it out of my blooming head.

 

dX


----------



## LJ Rock (May 10, 2007)

"Case Of The P.T.A." - Leaders of the New School 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EG4h1pGfHC8 

I can't get those Ramsey Lewis piano riffs out of my head.


----------



## HugKiss (May 10, 2007)

Cher 'Strong Enough' 

From my morning ride into work. This is not soft rock.... it's Disco, dammit!


----------



## Esme (May 11, 2007)

_I found love on a two way street 
And lost it on a lonely highway 
Love on a two way street 
And lost it on a lonely highway _


It's a great sing-along song... even though it's totally NOT how I'm feeling right now. :smitten:


----------



## Placebo (May 11, 2007)

I've had virtual insanity replaying in my head for the greater part of three weeks...
I like jamiroquai, but c'mon now


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 11, 2007)

Emotion - Mariah Carey


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 11, 2007)

Love is a Wonderful Thing - Michael Bolton


----------



## Lovelyone (May 11, 2007)

"Now I've had the time of my lifeeeeeeee, and I owe it all to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu." 

Damned song is stuck there on repeat, and the odd thing is I HATE< HATE< HATE this song. In fact, I hate it soooo much that I called the local radio station (back in the day when this song was very popular, and played every 30 minutes) and asked the DJ when he was going to play it again. The DJ said "We just played that song a few minutes ago so it will be in about 35 mins." I replied, "Thanks, now I know when to change the station to something different" and hung up.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 12, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> See, I'm like that too, Ruby. It's like I've got a tape recorder running in the back of my mind all the time. When I hear music, it gets recorded there and sometimes plays back at random.
> 
> I suppose it's that same "tape recorder" that gives me my keen sense of relative pitch and allows me to play music "by ear" or "by rote" as well as I do.


 
Exactly... there's few songs I like that I can't play back at least some of on demand, exactly as if I had my mp3 player on hand at the time.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 12, 2007)

Last night, Sandie and I went food shopping at our local Wal-Mart. The store was filled with Spiderman merchandise, and ever since, I've had the theme from the "Spiderman" cartoon show stuck in my head:

"Spiderman, Spiderman
Does whatever a spider can...."


----------



## Esme (May 12, 2007)

It's a "Fat Bottomed Girls" day, which is cool since we DO make the rockin' world go 'round.


----------



## Zandoz (May 12, 2007)

OK...for several days I've had a very unexpected and somewhat strange one stuck in my head...Dee Dee Bridgewater's "Dansez sur moi". It's almost entirely in French, which I do not understand at all, and what is in english is from a cheesey 60's easy listening tune. But her vocals are excellent and the jazz band backing her up is fantastic. I heard it on Arturo Sandoval's Jazz Club web site http://www.arturosandovaljazzclub.com/ and the melody has been stuck since.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 12, 2007)

Actually, the old nursery rhyme.........
"Hey Diddle Diddle, the cat and the fiddle!":huh: 

I don't understand why either.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 12, 2007)

LOVE that song!!! Queen rocks!




Esme said:


> It's a "Fat Bottomed Girls" day, which is cool since we DO make the rockin' world go 'round.


----------



## imfree (May 12, 2007)

Evanescence-Away From Me


----------



## SuperMishe (May 13, 2007)

My most recent "Ear Worm" wiggles between Carrie Underwoods new one (and I dug my key into the side of his pretty little suped up 4wheel drive, carved my name in to his leather seeeeeatssss...) and Pink's latest (... keep your drink just give me the money, looks like it's just you and your hand tonight...)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

I've got some CDs stuck in my head...

*Ouch*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

"The grabbing hands grab all they can...
All for themselves - after all..."


----------



## speakeasy (May 13, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> "The grabbing hands grab all they can...
> All for themselves - after all..."


Depeche Mode! Sweet!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

"There's a new game...
...with added reality..."


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 13, 2007)

The Spinner's Chorus from Wagner's "The Flying Dutchman" :blink:


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

Not just one song, but songs and music from "You've Got Mail".


----------



## Esme (May 13, 2007)

Two Outta' Three Ain't Bad- Meatloaf


----------



## boogiebomb (May 14, 2007)

Alec Eiffel - The Pixies


----------



## jamie (May 14, 2007)

Bouncing Off Of Clouds - Tori Amos. (The dangers of listening to a new CD too much, it gets embedded and then drives you crazy)


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 14, 2007)

jamie said:


> Bouncing Off Of Clouds - Tori Amos. (The dangers of listening to a new CD too much, it gets embedded and then drives you crazy)



A good track off a good album - don't know it enough to have it stuck in my head yet  

Stuck in my head tonight is

Tom Traubert's Blues - Tom Waits

dX


----------



## LJ Rock (May 15, 2007)

*"Wake Up Alone" - Amy Winehouse *

I have to confess, I didn't want to like it... but I *love* her CD! She really got it goin' on. This is so far my favorite track on the album.... absolutely brilliant melody, rhythm and lyrics.


----------



## Esme (May 18, 2007)

Push It~ Salt-n-Pepa

Push it real good!


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 21, 2007)

"I've Done Everything For You" - Rick Springfield


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 21, 2007)

I Just Can't Get You Out Of My Head - Kylie Minogue

dX


----------



## Esme (May 21, 2007)

You Can Do Magic - America

specifically the "doot doo doo" part.... :doh:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 22, 2007)

Thanks to Esme  I've now got another tune stuck in my head

Magic - Pilot

especially the Oh Ho Ho


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (May 22, 2007)

Sweet hitch-a-hiker
We could make music at the Greasy King
Sweet hitch-a-hiker
Won't you ride on my fast machine?

-CCR


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 22, 2007)

I love it when I get "Mah Nah Mah Nah" (Muppets) stuck in my head.

Got it there now.


----------



## LJ Rock (May 23, 2007)

Found this on You Tube this morning... haven't seen it in decades! This might just be my favorite Sesame Street song ever: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlypxopxUlM

This is definately stuck in my brain now! lol


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 23, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> Found this on You Tube this morning... haven't seen it in decades! This might just be my favorite Sesame Street song ever:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlypxopxUlM
> 
> This is definately stuck in my brain now! lol



"You have to spread some rep....."

LJ.....you just bumped up 4 knotches on my fat cat sat on a hat bad ass list. I've got the VHS episode this thing aired on and I've been meaning to make an mp3 out of it for about a year. My kids listen to it all the time. This song and Mah Nah Mah Nah are some of the best songs on kids television....at least for 30-somethings like me. 

....but, I really like Sesame Street's 1, 2, 3, 4, 5...6, 7, 8, 9, 10....11, 12 diddy, too. (It's the oldie with the pin ball thing goin' on)

Had to rep you, but couldn't.

Rock on.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 23, 2007)

^^^ I got him for it!


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 23, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> ^^^ I got him for it!



Thanks, Lily. 

Blessings....


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 23, 2007)

"Will You Go With Me" and only because somebody made a stupid youtube video with it that i was dumb enough to watch.


----------



## LJ Rock (May 23, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> ^^^ I got him for it!





bigplaidpants said:


> Thanks, Lily.
> 
> Blessings....



Thanks to both of you!  BPP... seeing the Manamana clip is what made me find the Fatcatsatonahat vid the first place, so big-ups for that. Good for you for teaching your kids about some good music.... they just did it better back then, didn't they? 

Honestly, it don't get much funkier than this: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBWxX3713gc


----------



## TCUBOB (May 24, 2007)

"I'm Just A Bill" Schoolhouse Rock. Long story.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 29, 2007)

Happy Nation - Ace Of Base


----------



## Mathias (May 29, 2007)

I going down, cause you ain't around baby my whole world's up side down


----------



## LJ Rock (May 30, 2007)

"My Old Friend" - Al Jarreau 

I heard it this morning and its been with me all day.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 30, 2007)

Sweet 16 - Billy Idol


----------



## Pookie (May 30, 2007)

Original Fire by Audioslave.... damn Chris Cornell is hot :eat2:


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (May 30, 2007)

KISS - I Was Made For Loving You Baby



Do, do, do, do, do, do, do, do, do 
Do, do, do, do, do, do, do 
Do, do, do, do, do, do, do, do, do 
Do, do, do, do, do, do, do 

I was made for lovin' you baby 
You were made for lovin' me 
And I can't get enough of you baby 
Can you get enough of me 

"PLAYING MY BEST AIR GUITAR HERE" hehehehehehe

Oh Yeah!!! 
Makes me feel like putting on my hottest outfit and strutting down the middle of the road given every guy I pass by my hottest " I know you want it" look...............WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! 

Yes I know baby I was made for you!


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 30, 2007)

I know what boys want, I know what boys like. They like to touch me but I dont let them. 

Boys like 
Boys like 
Boys like me 

I have no idea who sings it or what the name of the song actually is.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 30, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> I know what boys want, I know what boys like. They like to touch me but I dont let them.
> 
> Boys like
> Boys like
> ...



The Waitresses - I know what boys like! Now *I* have that song in my head.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 30, 2007)

Gravity - John Mayer


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 31, 2007)

Sorry, non UK folks but you may not get these two

Fingerbobs
http://youtube.com/watch?v=5lH1lJ-r0ZY


Mary, Mungo and Midge
http://youtube.com/watch?v=diDadrWW4_w

ave been stuck in my head at various times today


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 31, 2007)

I nominate pretty much anything from the Weebl's Stuff website; little flash shorts with the most get-out-of-my-head-goddammit tunes you've ever heard. Some of my personal favorites include the Magical Trevor, scampi, mango, kenya and badgers songs.

Browse at your peril. They will burrow into your amygdala and you won't get them out unless you use a melon baller.


----------



## Esme (May 31, 2007)

A lil' Montgomery Gentry today.

Gone like a freight train,
gone like yesterday.
Gone like a soldier in the Civil War
Bang Bang!
Gone like a '59 Cadillac...


----------



## boogiebomb (Jun 1, 2007)

Driven to Tears - The Police


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 2, 2007)

Torn - Natalie Imbruglia

http://youtube.com/watch?v=osnUB9bUm-E
It's the mime version - funny as france!

D


----------



## Venus Leveaux (Jun 2, 2007)

If anybody knows the Comedian Katt Williams its a song from his new CD called "Sweat Ya Perm out"

Absolutely love it.. goes a lil somthin like this

" I ain't never seen a booty so fat...
Till she bent that thang over like that
Its all hangin out the back 'o yo pants
I couldn't hold it if I had four hands "

Talkin bout big gurls... thats my theme song..lol


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 2, 2007)

"Tunnel of Love" Bruce Springstien


----------



## Mathias (Jun 2, 2007)

Face Down- Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 2, 2007)

Tangled Up In blue - Bob Dylan


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jun 2, 2007)

Hide and Seek by Imogen Heap because of this:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RrvsNe5q-2o

The first time I saw it I was like wtf... now I watch it every day and it just keeps getting funnier. And being youtube someone has remade it in clay... ahhhhhhh

mmmmmmmm what ya say


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 2, 2007)

Sweep The Leg - by No More Kings.

Seriously if you don't know it..search youtube for the video, the Cobra Kai guys from Karate kid are in it and all that it's fantastic, but it's an earworm from hell.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 3, 2007)

"I Know What I Know" from Paul Simon and Ladysmith Black Mambazo is currently sorta stuck in my head.


----------



## Paw Paw (Jun 3, 2007)

" Let's Just kiss and say goodbye"- The Manhattans

Peace,
2P.


----------



## boogiebomb (Jun 4, 2007)

"Circles" by Rufus featuring Chaka Khan


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 4, 2007)

"Rehab" Amy Winehouse


----------



## PhillyFA (Jun 4, 2007)

Chip Away the Stone by Aerosmith. Great tune.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 4, 2007)

The song that is stuck in my head 

R.kelly I'm a Flirt 
Leave your Name
Same Girl 
Best Friend
Mighty Clouds of Joy Order My Steps


----------



## boogiebomb (Jun 5, 2007)

"What's My Name, Yo?" by MC Lyte


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 5, 2007)

"Second That Emotion" - Smokey Robinson and the Miracles


----------



## Esme (Jun 5, 2007)

"Sweet Child o' Mine" GnR


I have no idea why.:blink:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 5, 2007)

Mulder and Scully - Catatonia


----------



## Chode McBlob (Jun 5, 2007)

At the moment its a great song. "Comfortably Numb" by Pink Floyd.


----------



## boogiebomb (Jun 11, 2007)

"To Here Knows When" by My Bloody Valentine


----------



## Esme (Jun 11, 2007)

Vacation
All I ever wanted
Vacation
Had to get away
Vacation
Meant to be spent alone


*does happy vacation dance*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 11, 2007)

Tourniquet - Evanescence


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 11, 2007)

Whatcha starin at (I ain't a mirror) - Three 6 Mafia


----------



## elle camino (Jun 11, 2007)

the 'I wear my dad's dirty socks' song from tim & eric's awesome show (great job).


----------



## Esme (Jun 11, 2007)

Feelin' a little _Mahagony_ today I guess...

Do you know where you're going to?
Do you like the things that life is showing you
Where are you going to?
Do you know...?


----------



## Shala (Jun 12, 2007)

That damn umbrella song by Rihanna.

Make it go away....


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 12, 2007)

Yesterday - Beatles


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 12, 2007)

The Sweet Escape - by Gwen Stephani

"Woo hoo, Yee hoo" 


Very catchy song!!!


----------



## Esme (Jun 13, 2007)

Wonders Never Cease- Morcheeba


I really like this song, but I have conflicting feelings on the group because of their song "Woman Lose Weight"... anyone know it?


----------



## UberAris (Jun 13, 2007)

mOBSCENE~ Manson

<3 the song, but 3 days is enough


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 13, 2007)

Nancy Boy - Placebo


----------



## boogiebomb (Jun 18, 2007)

"Burn This Disco Out" by Micheal Jackson


----------



## supersoup (Jun 19, 2007)

dooooon't stop, belieeeeeeevin

it's been two weeks now...i'm drivin myself nuts...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 19, 2007)

Take a chance on me by Abba. Heard it a couple of days a go on the radio. Been stuck in my head ever since. The really scary thing is, I'm starting to like it.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 21, 2007)

Seven Nation Army - The White Stripes


----------



## Venus Leveaux (Jun 22, 2007)

Pain... by Three Days Grace


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 23, 2007)

"Run To Me" - The Bee Gees 

Totaly random, haven't heard this one in years. Brings me waaaay back to the days of listening to AM radio in my Mom's Gold Duster. Pretty tune, beautiful harmonies. Gotta love the brothers Gibb.


----------



## clynn (Jun 23, 2007)

Oddly, I have circus music stuck in my head


----------



## boogiebomb (Jun 24, 2007)

Today it's "Starfish and Coffee" by Prince


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 25, 2007)

*"The Long and Winding Road" - The Beatles* 

For some reason, I have been on a Beatles kick for the past week or so. I was _huge_ Beatles fan when I was a kid, and will always love their music. When I was younger, I couldn't listen to this song without welling up with tears. I don't know why exactly, but it is just so sad and sentimental and has always had an effect on my emotions. I confess, I still get a little choked up hearing it. 

An interesting fact I read recently: I had known that "The Long and Winding Road" was the last big hit single for The Beatles, but what I didn't know was that this song was technically the reason why Paul McCartney decided to leave the band, thus ending the group. Apparently he was very displeased with Phil Spectors final arrangements of the song, the grandiose orchestration and choir arrangements that have come to pretty much define the recording. Both Paul and George Martin allegedly felt that Spector's treatment of the song sounded "uncharacteristic" of a Beatles recording. 

Another interesting little tidbit about that song that I read recently: the bass part on that song was played by John. I never knew that before. Apparently he was just laying down a scratch part to be replaced later by Paul. But for whatever reason the tracks never got recut, and John's bass parts remained in the final release. Funny, I always noticed there was something strange about that bass line, such sparse figures interlaced with lots of extraneous slides and portaments. But I never really thought about it before, I guess it all makes sense now. All that being said, still a beautiful song and one of my all time favorite records by the Beatles.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 25, 2007)

The fun thing about that track is if you listen to the same take without Spector's arrangement (as found on Anthology 3), not only was the bass part on the song played by John, but the bass part on the song was played BADLY by John.  What really irked Paul was that he would have been more than willing to come in and recut the track, but instead, it's theorized that Spector's arrangement was overly lush to make the poor bass playing less noticeable.
The irony is that now, save for the choir parts, when Paul plays this song live, his keyboardist, Paul 'Wix' Wickens is usually playing the string/horn parts essentially verbatim. Either McCartney's mellowed in his old age, or he wasn't that terribly opposed to the whole arrangement to begin with. Lots of excuses were made within the Beatles between 1969 and 1970.


----------



## Dj Zulu (Jun 25, 2007)

boogiebomb said:


> Today it's "Starfish and Coffee" by Prince



Good taste, Sign O' The Times is my second favorite Prince album


----------



## Dj Zulu (Jun 25, 2007)

_Things That Dreams Are Made Of_- Human League (off of Dare-1982)


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 25, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> The fun thing about that track is if you listen to the same take without Spector's arrangement (as found on Anthology 3), not only was the bass part on the song played by John, but the bass part on the song was played BADLY by John.  What really irked Paul was that he would have been more than willing to come in and recut the track, but instead, it's theorized that Spector's arrangement was overly lush to make the poor bass playing less noticeable.
> The irony is that now, save for the choir parts, when Paul plays this song live, his keyboardist, Paul 'Wix' Wickens is usually playing the string/horn parts essentially verbatim. Either McCartney's mellowed in his old age, or he wasn't that terribly opposed to the whole arrangement to begin with. Lots of excuses were made within the Beatles between 1969 and 1970.


 
Yeah, I guess John wasn't much of a bass player. I never got the third volume of the anthology (I had gf in college who gave me the first two.) But I have heard people say that you can really hear all the boo-boos in John's bass part loud and clear without all that *fluff* on top. I've also heard that there is an alternate take on there that is supposed to be a lot closer to what Paul's original vision of the song was supposed to be, which I guess was supposed to be more like jazz-piano standard type joint. I gotta check that out one of these days. 

And yeah, I love the quote they have from Spector on Wikipedia about Paul's reaction to the song: "Paul had no problem picking up the Academy Award for the Let It Be movie soundtrack, nor did he have any problem in using my arrangement of the string and horn and choir parts when he performed it during 25 years of touring on his own. If Paul wants to get into a pissing contest about it, he's got me mixed up with someone who gives a shit." lol 

But I do love the song as it was released, and I think the arrangement was really quite nice... screwy bass line and all. lol Probably just because I grew up with that record and its what I am used to, but I can't imagine it any other way (thought I have heard some nice cover versions over the years.) I think really it was just sour grapes on Paul's part; residual drama resulting from a band that was on the verge of breaking up anyway.


----------



## Nutella (Jun 25, 2007)

_*"In The Garage"*_ by Weezer

Haven't heard it in ages and now it's gonna be around for a few days thanks to my man's iTunes collection..


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 25, 2007)

The Modern Lovers-Roadrunner


----------



## elle camino (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7vgY0yEs9Y
this.

dear god it will NOT go away. good thing i love it.


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 25, 2007)

elle camino said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7vgY0yEs9Y
> this.
> 
> dear god it will NOT go away. good thing i love it.



Damn, I was gonna say "Glamourous" by Fergie, but now that I compelled myself to click on your link....

Snappy diddy. Snappier video.


----------



## elle camino (Jun 25, 2007)

bonus, because everyone needs to be as obsessed as i am:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s20K8RxFY_I


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 25, 2007)

Memories of My Father by Ed Volker


----------



## Paw Paw (Jun 26, 2007)

AL GREEN
For The Good Times

Don't look so sad I know its over
But life goes on and this world keeps on turning
Let's just be glad we have this time to spend together
There is no need to watch the bridges that were burning

[Chorus:]
Lay your head on my pillow
Hold your warm and tender body close to mine
Hear the whisper of the raindrops
Blow softly against my window pain late at night

Make believe you love me one more time
For the good times
For the good times
I'll get along I'm sure youll find another
But baby please remember I'll be here
I'm gone stay right here if you should ever find that you need me
Don't say a word about tomorrow forever and ever and ever
There will be time enough for severence when you need me

[Chorus] 

hehehe. Severence?

Download it, if you don't know it.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## boogiebomb (Jun 27, 2007)

Dj Zulu said:


> Good taste, Sign O' The Times is my second favorite Prince album


Thank you very much, sir. It's always good to know that there are Prince fans out there. What is your favorite Prince album? Parade is my favorite.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 28, 2007)

"Alone Again (Naturally)" by Gilbert O'Sullivan 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_P-v1BVQn8

Another beautiful, sad, sentimental tune from my youth in the 70s. I love it, but I think I need to stop listening to it already. It's starting to get to me. lol


----------



## Esme (Jun 28, 2007)

The song that won't leave my brain alone today is that 80s "classic" *koffhackkoff* "Informer" by Snow.

The really, really crappy part is I could never figure out the words, so it's just like this in my brain:

Informer
menoskediddlybopedoo
a licky boom boom now....:doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 29, 2007)

"Lying Eyes" by the Eagles. I heard it on the radio a week ago, and it will _not_ leave my head. I used to like it...


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 29, 2007)

Remember when 50 Cent didn't suck?

I don't believe you


----------



## elle camino (Jun 29, 2007)

yep.
................


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 29, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> For some reason, I have been on a Beatles kick for the past week or so. I was _huge_ Beatles fan when I was a kid, and will always love their music.



Wow, I'm gradually coming out of an intense Beatle phase. I, too, was immersed in the Fab 4 waaaaay back in the day when I was a wee lad when Beatlemania was at a fever pitch. But I think you and I may differ in that I don't find their latter stuff as listenable as their earlier and mid-period stuff. I'll take "The Night Before" over "Get Back" and "Don't Bother Me" over "Piggies" any ol' day. But yeah, for the last year I was listening to damn-near NOTHING but the Beatles--this being the first time I've gotten into their stuff since childhood. And during this last year I've discovered some cool diddies I guess I wasn't too familiar with like lesser known songs from their first two albums as well as quite a few earlier songs by George (I was shocked to discover after all these years that George was the lead singer of "Happy Just to Dance With You"!!).



LJ Rock said:


> but what I didn't know was that this song was technically the reason why Paul McCartney decided to leave the band, thus ending the group.



What??? I remember being told Paul fought tooth and nail to keep The Beatles together! Being the sentimental guy that he was he wanted the boys to record forever and that it was John that thought the band had nothing more to say and that he and Yoko wanted to do more radical stuff and John also wanted to end the relationship because he was hating Paul with a malice. So you're saying it was Paul that existed first?? Wow.


----------



## Esme (Jun 29, 2007)

Gem Sweater.

Yup.


Be afraid.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypn436DFTUQ


----------



## lalatx (Jun 30, 2007)

I want you to want me--- Letter's to Cleo 
before that it was Do you know the Muffin man--- all thanks to a 2 year old who thinks shes a dog at the moment.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 1, 2007)

I've been listening to far too much old Korean music as of late and as a result stuff like this gets stuck in my head...


Yoo Seung Jun-Passion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSCQUUJKWuM


----------



## saucywench (Jul 1, 2007)

Big River -- Roseanne Cash


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 1, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKkBnnpmnRU

Tamia's Imagination. This was one of my favorites when I was 11. What strikes me as odd is people thinking it's about masturbation. I think they are right, but I'm sure I didn't know what that was when I was 11.


----------



## saturdayasusual (Jul 1, 2007)

Matchbox Twenty - "If You're Gone"

Ho hum...


----------



## clynn (Jul 1, 2007)

Hallelujah - Leonard Cohen

I watched Bon Jovi's Unplugged, where they did an AWESOME rendition of this song.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 1, 2007)

Se7en ft. Fabolous-This is my year


----------



## saucywench (Jul 1, 2007)

clynn said:


> Hallelujah - Leonard Cohen


Oh, crap--now I've gotta go find the CD and listen to it.


----------



## Esme (Jul 1, 2007)

saucywench said:


> Oh, crap--now I've gotta go find the CD and listen to it.



It was just on the episode of House I watched. Always makes me kind of tear up.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 3, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Wow, I'm gradually coming out of an intense Beatle phase. I, too, was immersed in the Fab 4 waaaaay back in the day when I was a wee lad when Beatlemania was at a fever pitch. But I think you and I may differ in that I don't find their latter stuff as listenable as their earlier and mid-period stuff. I'll take "The Night Before" over "Get Back" and "Don't Bother Me" over "Piggies" any ol' day. But yeah, for the last year I was listening to damn-near NOTHING but the Beatles--this being the first time I've gotten into their stuff since childhood. And during this last year I've discovered some cool diddies I guess I wasn't too familiar with like lesser known songs from their first two albums as well as quite a few earlier songs by George (I was shocked to discover after all these years that George was the lead singer of "Happy Just to Dance With You"!!).



Actually, I think I am an early Beatles guy more than a latter-day, psychedelic Beatles guy. I like all that post Sgt Pepper trippy stuff, don't get me wrong. But their seminal, r&b/Motown influenced stuff was fantastic! "The Night Before" "You're Gonna Loose That Girl" "Eight Days A Week" "Listen" ...all great stuff! Some people try and sleep on it, saying they were too soft back then and that later tunes are where they really shined. But you just can't deny the genius and overall grooviness of those early records! 




Les Toil said:


> What??? I remember being told Paul fought tooth and nail to keep The Beatles together! Being the sentimental guy that he was he wanted the boys to record forever and that it was John that thought the band had nothing more to say and that he and Yoko wanted to do more radical stuff and John also wanted to end the relationship because he was hating Paul with a malice. So you're saying it was Paul that existed first?? Wow.



Indeed, Paul was the first one to jump ship. He was also the first to come out with a solo record, recorded pretty much simultaneously with the release of Let It Be. He was definately ready to move on. I think they all were at that point. In spite of such, I beleive Paul was probably the biggest advocate for maintianing a friendship and possible working relationship with Lennon and the others. I think the rest of them may have been feeling a bit jaded and less open to the idea of possibly working together again.


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 8, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> Remember when 50 Cent didn't suck?
> 
> I don't believe you



Seems like a million years ago.


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 8, 2007)

"Across the Sea" by Weezer


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 8, 2007)

The Holloways - Generator
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EyOlP9IyFg
nice, simple and happy [I wish I was]


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 8, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> I think the rest of them may have been feeling a bit jaded and less open to the idea of possibly working together again.


Not so much - Ringo played on John's first solo album, and George played on John's second solo album.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 8, 2007)

Simon and Garfunkel's "The 59th Street Bridge Song." Cleaned the garage today (found Jimmy Hoffa btw) and was humming that on and off. Makes good sweeping music

There's also a cover of Sly and the Family Stone's "Thank You (falettin Me Be Mice Elf Again)" that was done by Eddie Murphy and Antonio Banderas for the Shrek The Third soundtrack. I am digging on this song. I also loved their cover of "Livin' La Vida Loca" from the 2nd Shrek film.


----------



## ssbbwQT (Jul 8, 2007)

ok, now don't laugh...but it's SUPERSTAR by the carpenters...for some reason my 2 year old son loves this song and i have to sing it to him every night before he falls asleep!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 8, 2007)

My Sharona is in my head, not sure why either!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 9, 2007)

Cellphone's Dead from Beck (slightly stuck in my head)


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 10, 2007)

There was a Disney cartoon my kid sister used to watch all the time back in the 80s called "Sport Goofy" and it had this totally silly and cheesey song, that went something like: "You will always be number one, you will always be a winner... even if you've played the game for years or if you're just a beginner...." 

That little gem of Disney-esque wisdom gets stuck in my head sometimes. I've been humming it to myself all day. lol I think its my subconscious telling me to keep on and persevere when I get stressed out.... and maybe laugh a little too. 

I AM number ONE, dammit... and I AM a WINNER.... and yeah, I guess I'm kinda GOOFY too. LOL


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 11, 2007)

Jack Teagarden's blues song "DON'T TELL A MAN ABOUT HIS WOMAN"


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 11, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> Jack Teagarden's blues song "DON'T TELL A MAN ABOUT HIS WOMAN"



Oh wow... thats so funny. I love Jack Teagarden! When I was a kid my Mom had the "Mis'ry and the Blues" album and she used play it all the time. I was just thinking about that the other day. I randomly get those tunes stuck in my head sometimes too, especially his version of "Basin Street Blues" and "Peaceful Valley."


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 11, 2007)

The first of the gang to die by Morrisey


----------



## Aurora1 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bon Jovi "Make a Memory" is freakin stuck in my head!!!! lol I haven't been into Bon Jovi for ages but this song is pretty awesome. He is the most mellow cutie! :wubu:


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 12, 2007)

Okay - this is really bad - but "I think I love you" by David Cassidy or the Partridge Family has been stuck in my head for the last few days.


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 13, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> Okay - this is really bad - but "I think I love you" by David Cassidy or the Partridge Family has been stuck in my head for the last few days.



That's the song that's stuck in my head right now. I love that song.


----------



## tinkerbell (Jul 13, 2007)

Umbrella by Rhianna or whatever. :doh: I cant get it out of my head! And I cant even understand half of what she sings in that song anyway.


----------



## Aurora1 (Jul 14, 2007)

Ok...I have a new song stuck in my head..."Hey there Delilah" by the Plain White T's. I'm lovin it! lol


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 15, 2007)

Since like last Wednesday I can't stop singing "First of the Gang To Die" by Morrisey. My wife said to me last night to find a new song to sing as I putter around the house.


----------



## BrownEyedGirl (Jul 15, 2007)

Get It Shawty by Chris Brown... I'm showing my age aren't I?


Haha I liike it alot bc of some of the lyrics

"All I really want is for you to back it up on me and put yo weight on it!"

LoL!


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 16, 2007)

*"Say You, Say Me" by Lionel Richie *

Um, talk about randomness... I don't where that one came from! lol


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 26, 2007)

*"I Never Felt Like This Before" - Mica Paris *

I've had it going through my mind all morning. If you haven't heard this song... it is soooo upbeat and positive and happy. You can't listen to it and _not_ smile!  I've been going through a bunch of old CDs and ripping them to put on my new iPod, and I dug out Mica's 1993 album "Whisper A Prayer" last night. Also found on this album is a nice version of Rod Temperton's "You Put A Move On My Heart" (which was later made popular by Tamia on Qunicy Jones' "Q's Jook Joint" album.)


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 27, 2007)

"The Fanatic" by Felony


----------



## Midori (Jul 27, 2007)

*Congratulations*Blue October

Congratulations lyrics
(feat. Imogen Heap)

Is that seat taken 
Congratulations 
Would you like to take a walk with me 

My mind it kind of goes fast 
I try to slow it down for you 
I think I'd love to take a drive 
I want to give you something 
I've been wanting to give to you for years 
My heart 

My heart, my pain won't cover up 
You left me.. hu hu hu hu 
My heart won't take this cover up 
You left me.. hu hu hu hu 

I came to see the light in my best friend 
You seemed as happy as you'd ever been 
My chance of being open was broken 
And now you're Mrs. him. 

My words they don't come out right 
But I'll try to say I'm happy for you 
I think I'm going to take that drive 
I want to give you something 
I've been wanting to give to you for years 
My hearts 

My heart, my pain won't cover up 
You left me.. hu hu hu hu 
My heart 
My heart won't take this cover up 
You left me.. hu hu hu hu 

And I can't change this 
I can never take it back 
But now I can't change your mind 
(You left me) 
And I can't this 
I can never take this back 
But now I can't change your mind 
can't change your mind 
(You left me) 
Can't change you mind 
(You left me) 
(You left me) 
(You left me) 
(You left me) 

Go away 
Make it go away 
Please.


GREAT song ... very ... haunting!

&#9834;midori


----------



## pudgy (Jul 27, 2007)

"When You Say You Love Me" by Josh Groban.

I know, I'm a dork.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't seem to have anything stuck in my head right now... but I think I'm about to get "Waiting for Magic" - Ace of Base, stuck in my head...


----------



## Esme (Jul 27, 2007)

It's the End of the World as We Know It- REM

I'm trying to keep up with all the LB names. Yeesh!


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 28, 2007)

"Four Sticks" by the mighty LED ZEPPELIN


----------



## Esme (Jul 28, 2007)

Valley Girl- Frank Zappa


It's all Donna's fault!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 28, 2007)

Some old smashing pumpkins song ...don't recall the name though.


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 28, 2007)

lol... i've to say... umbrella - rihanna ft. jay-z xD


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 28, 2007)

--- Some old songs from The Lemonheads ... and just now ... "All These Things I've Said And Done" from The Killers ...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jul 30, 2007)

Esme said:


> It's the End of the World as We Know It- REM
> 
> I'm trying to keep up with all the LB names. Yeesh!


 
When I first acquired an mp3 of this song, I listened to it on repeat for hours until I got the lyrics down pat. Now I can sing the entire song, up to 25% faster than normal speed = P


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 31, 2007)

*"Give Me Love (Give Me Peace On Earth)" by George Harrison* 

I heard it on the radio this past weekend, after not having heard it for years and years. It's been stuck on my brain ever since... it totally brings me back to my youth, only now the song seems to hold a bit more meaning for me now. Beautiful tune from George. RIP 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWy9q24wfdU


----------



## T_Devil (Jul 31, 2007)

The New Dark Ages
By: Bad Religion
Album: New Maps of Hell


----------



## Esme (Jul 31, 2007)

What a Fool Believes- Doobie Bros


Probably because I have it on repeat play


----------



## Mathias (Aug 2, 2007)

This might sound weird but I'm humming a couple of themes from Banjo Kazooie (the opening theme, and the background theme when you're in Gruntilda's Lair) That was such a good game.


----------



## Christina416 (Aug 2, 2007)

Smile like you mean it - The Killers


----------



## boogiebomb (Aug 5, 2007)

"Glints Collide" by Meshuggah


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 7, 2007)

For the entirety of Saturday I had one portion of some old Spice Girls song stuck in my head. I think it was "If You Can't Dance" or something like that. I kept trying to combat it by "playing" a song called "Seventeen" by Machinae Supremacy, but ultimately, the evil SG song kept coming back to mind.


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 7, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> For the entirety of Saturday I had one portion of some old Spice Girls song stuck in my head. I think it was "If You Can't Dance" or something like that. I kept trying to combat it by "playing" a song called "Seventeen" by Machinae Supremacy, but ultimately, the evil SG song kept coming back to mind.



Ha! Isn't that funny? Even when we try to "combat" the stuck song with another tune... it still stays stuck. There must be a reason, it would be interesting to know what.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 8, 2007)

Spice Girls' "Naked" is also currently refusing to dislodge itself, even though I'm actually listening to music on my PC right this moment. And I don't even like that song.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 8, 2007)

Ahh... the one thing I love about the way I am with music, is the fact that I just spooled up some songs I haven't listened to in ages, and I'm still getting the lyrics right =P.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Aug 8, 2007)

It's in spanish. El Cuarteto Obrero -- Mi Amor

Hell yeah! Senior Member


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Aug 8, 2007)

Amy Winehouse's _Rehab_.

Maybe it's a sign? Hahaha. 

Kidding!


----------



## Esme (Aug 8, 2007)

"We Gotta Get You a Woman" by Todd Rundgren

Apparently I'm on a 70s kick lately.


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 8, 2007)

For quite some time now I have had that stupid Beautiful Girl song stuck in my head!! They play it on the radio here CONSTANTLY!! So all day all night I hear "You're way to Beuuuutiful girl that's why it'll never work you have me suicidal" I can't even stand that song!! LOL

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## jkssbbw (Aug 9, 2007)

The thunder rolls,by Garth Brooks.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 9, 2007)

boogiebomb said:


> "Four Sticks" by the mighty LED ZEPPELIN



get outta TOWN, boogiebomb! i have been playing the hell out of "four sticks" for about the past week solid ... i'm so surprised to see someone beat me to the punch on it! awesome, awesome, awesome pick (well, unless you're not happy to have 'four sticks' stuck in your head... and if THAT'S the case, i'd call you crazy ... because bonzo's four-drumstick beatdown is absolutely infectious!) ... and noooow i'm about to ramble about the greatness of Led Zep, and i feel the need to spare everyone of that here, so i'm going to go find my roomie and discuss.  

for the record. bonham is amazing, as is led zeppelin. and done.

oh, and _four sticks_ is the tune stuck in my head as well. and happily stuck.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm not a huge Rap R&B fan but.....

Wait(The Whisper Song) - Ying Yang Twins

What it is - Young Capone

There it Go(The Whistle Song) Porno Remix- Juelz Santana

I found a mix CD in the car that and I can't stop pressing repeat on these 3 songs....:doh:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 10, 2007)

_Run, Run Away_ and Cum on Feel the Noize by Slade.


----------



## Aliena (Aug 10, 2007)

The theme to 'Benny Hill'.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 10, 2007)

"Summer Lovin' " from 'Grease' and "Far Away" by Nickelback
The second one is driving me apesh*t cause it was mine and my ex's song. GAH!


----------



## Esme (Aug 27, 2007)

Canary in a Coal Mine- The Police

I heard this song yesterday on the "We play EVERYTHING" channel here, and it's been stuck in my brain ever since. I think I'd forgotten how fun and cool some of the early Police stuff really was.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 27, 2007)

Elvis doing "See See Rider" was until I put on the Aloha from Hawaii DVD.


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2007)

"Treat U Right" by Angela Winbush 

I posted as a "Name a song from the last letter" post today, and now I can't stop singing it to myself. lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrhC3VKaAFY


----------



## Lucky Jackson (Aug 27, 2007)

Latley "keep a cool head" By Desmond Decker


----------



## Shosh (Aug 27, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Elvis doing "See See Rider" was until I put on the Aloha from Hawaii DVD.



Is it not "CC Rider" my angel?  
Before your time cookie.


----------



## mimosa (Aug 27, 2007)

My mom came over to my place yesterday. She was showing me some of the songs she liked when she was a kid. Now I can't get these songs out of my brain.:doh: Plus their outfits are hideous!:blink:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71ccPegibAI

 Si, Mama likes Mambo.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 27, 2007)

*danko jones -- "lovercall"*

this is mainly my fault because i've listened to it about a dozen times on repeat now. god is it so fucking catchy.

I LOVE IT WHEN IT GOES LIKE... BOOOOOM
AND LIKE THAT 
AND LIKE THAT
AND LIKE THAT
RIGHT BEHIND YA, WOOOOO
IT FEELS* SO* GOOD RIGHT HERE!


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 28, 2007)

"Dirty World" - Traveling Wilburys

dirty world, dirty world it's a f-cking dirty world...


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 28, 2007)

"Piano Man" by Billy Joel.

I don't know why.


----------



## Esme (Aug 28, 2007)

_What's Not to Love?_ - Trick Pony

Well, basically most of _R.I.D.E._ since I had that playing on a long car ride the other day.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 28, 2007)

Some song from Beck's album "The Information." I just know that it is track number 2. And I really like it.


----------



## hunkofburninglove (Aug 28, 2007)

"Sister Christian" by Night Ranger...

I remember that notorious scene in Boogie Nights where the drug deal goes wrong...The guy goes "Wait... this is the best part" as the buildup to the chorus plays.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Aug 28, 2007)

The Way I Are..... by Timbaland


----------



## doughtub (Aug 28, 2007)

Dolly Parton's "Fool For Love".

It's on the 'Reservoir Dogs' soundtrack, and is a bit out of place when you're listening to the CD. It's grown on me, and I can't get it out of my head.

Probably the only country song I know all the words to... hehe


----------



## Ena (Aug 28, 2007)

Without You - by Jonathan Larson performed by various:wubu: :smitten:


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 28, 2007)

*"Heartbreak Hotel"* by *Elvis Presley*... no idea why. Totally random! lol 

Of course, I can't think of this song now without remembering the famous scene in *"Spinal Tap"* at Elvis' grave, where they are trying to come up with harmonies. "Sounds a bit _ragga_, don't you think?" lol


----------



## Actor4hire (Aug 28, 2007)

Rehab- Amy Whinehouse.... I heard it this morning & that crazy biotch is just lingering in my head... And I swear to you as I write this, it just came on the news with a story about her!! UGH!!!


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 28, 2007)

Actor4hire said:


> Rehab- Amy Whinehouse.... I heard it this morning & that crazy biotch is just lingering in my head... And I swear to you as I write this, it just came on the news with a story about her!! UGH!!!



ugh... i feel your pain there. as much as i love winehouse (i picked up that album awhile ago and it's still spinning to this day) ... i have NEVER liked that song, at all.

which is actually crazy, because as a long time bari-sax player, it's nice to hear the instrument in a mainstream song.

but still. that doesn't salvage the rest of the tune.

my faves by her, however, are an easy 1, 2, 3.

1. he can only hold her
2. tears dry on their own
3. back to black

and while "he can only hold her" is currently fighting it's way into my brain, right now i've actually got *danko jones *STILL stuck in my head.

but this time it's _"i want you"_ ... shit ... i have been incredibly fortunate lately with being stuck on GOOD tunes. :happy:


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 29, 2007)

The Theme to Candid Camera with Allan Funt.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 29, 2007)

Love in the Library by Jimmy Buffet


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Aug 29, 2007)

That _Jump In The Line _ song from Beetlejuice.

_Shake, shake, shake, Senora, shake your body line
Shake, shake, shake, Senora, shake it all the time
Work, work, work, Senora, work your body line
Work, work, work, Senora, work it all the time
_

..going on 3 days! Ahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## mimosa (Aug 29, 2007)

Nelly - Country Grammar. I don't know why 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssjvqOZiaRc

Everytime I hear it I think of my time in GA.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 29, 2007)

"My Kind of Scene". Powderfinger. They are an Aussie band. Really really good stuff.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 29, 2007)

Mad World by Gary Jules. And no, I haven't watched Donnie Darko recently...


----------



## Esme (Sep 1, 2007)

I Ain't Wasting Good Whiskey on You- Trick Pony


Yup, Trick Pony's still there in my brain. :doh:


----------



## J34 (Sep 2, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> That _Jump In The Line _ song from Beetlejuice.
> 
> _Shake, shake, shake, Senora, shake your body line
> Shake, shake, shake, Senora, shake it all the time
> ...



After reading this I had a flashback of the movie. Now it keeps replaying in my head.


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 2, 2007)

Shiny Happy People by R.E.M.

Which wouldn't be a problem, but I only know one or two lines from the song, so it's like having a broken record just skipping again and again in my head. I can't even manage to get another song stuck in my head so I can get rid of R.E.M.


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 17, 2007)

Stevie Wonder's "1-2-3 Sesame Street Song" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9b_KRfJlAZE

its so phat... it gets caught in my brain every now and again.


----------



## DeniseW (Sep 17, 2007)

"Let the Good Times Roll" by the Cars, ever since I saw the season finale of Rescue Me, I can't get that damn song outta my head


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Sep 18, 2007)

"Time Warp" The Rocky Horror Show!


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 18, 2007)

*Miles Davis'* version of *"Human Nature."* They play it on the radio once in a while and it always takes me back and makes me smile.  

View attachment 5194XW3SD7L._SS500_.jpg


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 18, 2007)

Apologize - Timbaland featuring One Republic


...and I really wish it wasn't stuck in my head cause now I wanna knock the snot out of an ex of mine....the bastard


----------



## Esme (Sep 18, 2007)

This One's for You- Barry Manilow... cuz I just read that fluff article about him not doing The View because he doesn't agree with whatsherface's politics. 

He should stick to singing.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 18, 2007)

The theme for MATCH GAME. Mostly cause of the Brett Sommers thread.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 18, 2007)

Ack...there is a Suave shampoo commercial..some woman who has a billion kids, and has ' let herself go '( oy ).. the music they play is stuck upstairs.


----------



## Tooz (Sep 18, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Ack...there is a Suave shampoo commercial..some woman who has a billion kids, and has ' let herself go '( oy ).. the music they play is stuck upstairs.



Oh MAN do I hate that ad. I hate kids, I hate that music, I hate it ALL.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 18, 2007)

Hands down, It's Lady Sovereign's newest..."Love Me or Hate Me".

If you haven't heard her yet, she's the shit.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Sep 18, 2007)

a song that I heard yesterday.. it's pretty old though.. Nine Inch Nails- Closer.. lol :doh:


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 19, 2007)

My Hall & Oates fixation is famous throughout the land: "One on One" That's what's stuck in my head right now. Life could be worse.


----------



## Britannia (Sep 19, 2007)

My myspace profile's song...

"Fer Sure" by the Medic Droid.


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 19, 2007)

*"Hello, It's Me" - Todd Rundgren*


----------



## diggers1917 (Sep 19, 2007)

The theme tune to the radio series "The Hitchhikers' Guide To The Galaxy" (okay, I know the tracks actually called 'Journey of the Sorcerer' by Eagles, but thats not how I think of it). I haven't been able to really shift it from my mind for a while.


----------



## Webmaster (Sep 19, 2007)

Scarborough Fair


----------



## Weejee (Sep 22, 2007)

"Jupiter" from THE PLANETS--the beautiful hymn-like anthem in the middle of this section.


----------



## The Fat Man (Sep 22, 2007)

Life is a Highway.. a cover by Rascal Flats.. someone just came through the office with that as their cell ring tone.. now I'm just humming it over and over.

Giving me a damn headache.


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 23, 2007)

Right now it's Wiggly World by DEVO. I don't know why for the life of me.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Sep 23, 2007)

One word...

BARNEY!

Argh!

Actually, not any more. When my cousin was a kid, he always watched to Barney videos. When he was watching one of the videos, I happened to walk in on it and heard the "I love you! You love me! We are one big happy family!" song. From that point on, it would repeat itself in my head from time to time.

Well, one day... my brother cured me. I never thought about it until later when I thought of the song he told me and realized that I hadn't thought of it for years. Now, I realize... I'm cured!

What did my brother do? Well, like most other junior high kids... he learned a joke version of the annoying Barney song.

Here are the lyrics:

_I love you!
You love me!
Let's hang Barney in a tree!

Light a match!
Watch him glow!
Look at that big purple ho!_

Now, if I think about it... I laugh instead of groaning.


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 26, 2007)

Weejee said:


> "Jupiter" from THE PLANETS--the beautiful hymn-like anthem in the middle of this section.



wooooooah, a little gustav holst in there! one of my favorite moments ever from being a part of band in high school was going to our state competition and playing MARS from _the planets_. it was by far the most entertaining piece we ever got our hands on, on the _WHOLE_. so i'll always have a sweet little spot in my heart for them there planets.  

as for me, to stray from classic pieces to top 40 ... *britney's 'gimme more'* is completely and unapologetically stuck in my head right now, to my own doing. i was completely aware of the fact, and even thoroughly enjoying that fact, that i just played the song 5 times in a row while singing along with my roommate and dancing like fools.

i am not ashamed to say i totally dig that tune. i could dance along to it all day, which is crazy when you think britney couldn't even do so once. ooooh.  

furthermore, i think i like it even more because the radio stations AREN'T even playing it. here, anyways. that's what you get when you rep yourself in the music world i guess. learning the hard way, brit.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 26, 2007)

"I wanna rock right now. I'm Rob Base and I came to get down. I'm not internationally known, but I'm known to rock the microphone..."

It Takes Two - Rob Base & DJ Easy Rock:doh:


----------



## Mathias (Sep 26, 2007)

The theme to Super Smash Bros. Brawl. They really outdid themselves compared to the Melee opening theme. It's a song I actually want stuck in my head.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 26, 2007)

Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots- The Flaming Lips


"Oh Yoshimi... they don't believe me... but you won't let those robots defeat me."


----------



## Jes (Sep 26, 2007)

On verra ca

BUSTED!

i was jsut chair dancing up a storm including the Elaine Bennis thumb action, 
when someone came over to talk to me. Thanks Orchestre Baobab!


----------



## Aurora (Sep 26, 2007)

The gummy bear song. Seriously. Way too catchy. The video is great too. http://youtube.com/watch?v=Z47EUaIFrdQ


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 26, 2007)

Black Betty the Spiderbait version. I heard it last week on the radio and had to buy it from itunes and I have looped it about 10 times a day, every day, since then .... sad .. sad but true.


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 27, 2007)

*Sirens* by Dizzee Rascal


I actually really like this music video. An urban twist on the old fox hunt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drBqdyOioIs


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 27, 2007)

Paula Cole - "I Am So Ordinary"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8vN8WJjx-w


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 28, 2007)

"Footprints on the Sea" by Gnomusy - Truly a beautiful piece, if you like that new-age stuff.


----------



## Esme (Sep 29, 2007)

I Wanna Be a Rockstar- Nickelback


Yeah, yeah, yeah I know. People love to trash them around here, but I think this song is hilarious. I used to road crew for their record label... it was a lot of fun. I never get the "my music is better/cooler/smarter/more artistic than yours" mindset anyway. I figure if all you can define yourself by is the music you like, then, well... good luck to ya.  I'm willing to listen to almost all genres and take them on their own terms. Some I like. Some I don't. No biggie to me.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 29, 2007)

Esme said:


> I Wanna Be a Rockstar- Nickelback
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, yeah I know. People love to trash them around here, but I think this song is hilarious. I used to road crew for their record label... it was a lot of fun. I never get the "my music is better/cooler/smarter/more artistic than yours" mindset anyway. I figure if all you can define yourself by is the music you like, then, well... good luck to ya.  I'm willing to listen to almost all genres and take them on their own terms. Some I like. Some I don't. No biggie to me.



That was my dream job, to be part of a road crew for a rock band. And yeah, I like that song too so nyah nyah to all y'all haters.


----------



## themadhatter (Sep 29, 2007)

This:
http://ocrmirror.org/Punchout_Little_Macs_Confession_OC_ReMix.mp3
A remix of the Mike Tyson's Punch Out theme. Yeah, I'm that cool.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Sep 29, 2007)

Cupid Shuffle The New Hustle 

I love that song


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 1, 2007)

For the last week I've woken up each morning with that Rihanna/Ne-Yo song stuck in my head, _Hate How Much I Love You_.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 1, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> as for me, to stray from classic pieces to top 40 ... *britney's 'gimme more'* is completely and unapologetically stuck in my head right now, to my own doing. i was completely aware of the fact, and even thoroughly enjoying that fact, that i just played the song 5 times in a row while singing along with my roommate and dancing like fools.
> 
> i am not ashamed to say i totally dig that tune. i could dance along to it all day, which is crazy when you think britney couldn't even do so once. ooooh.



You are not alone!  

It makes me wanna pole dance or something similar to a stripper-like dance.


----------



## ripley (Oct 1, 2007)

_Stack-O-Lee_ from the Black Snake Moan soundtrack.

"The bartender gave me a dirty look and a dirty glass..."


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 1, 2007)

Esme said:


> I Wanna Be a Rockstar- Nickelback
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, yeah I know. People love to trash them around here, but I think this song is hilarious. I used to road crew for their record label... it was a lot of fun. I never get the "my music is better/cooler/smarter/more artistic than yours" mindset anyway. I figure if all you can define yourself by is the music you like, then, well... good luck to ya.  I'm willing to listen to almost all genres and take them on their own terms. Some I like. Some I don't. No biggie to me.





The video to this song is fun too http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76i6aZgo2io

I like Nickelback ...  haters


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 1, 2007)

"Sad Eyes" by Robert John - a classic slow jam from the 70s! 

Also, the past couple of weeks I've had that song "Charlie Brown" by The Coasters popping in and out of my head. That song used to make me laugh when I was a kid, especially when they guy with the low voice would say, "Why is everybody always pickin' on me???" lol


----------



## Esme (Oct 1, 2007)

Okay, Sandie's comment on some other thread about Brando made me think of my favorite musical- "Guys n Dolls" so now I'm singing


"It's good old reliable Nathan... Nathan Nathan Nathan Detroit"

Man, I just love that! :smitten:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm gonna watch that now... LoL and reminisce back to being on stage. Benny Southstreet roxxorz!


----------



## clynn (Oct 3, 2007)

Say It Isn't So - Bon Jovi


----------



## Esme (Oct 3, 2007)

Settlin'- Sugarland

I just absolutely love Sugarland. LOVE THEM! Good music. Energetic. GREAT vocals. Positive and affirming without being sappy or cloying. Totally sing-along-able.

Love all of it!


----------



## Britannia (Oct 3, 2007)

"They Came Marching Out of Hell" by T-Virus


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 4, 2007)

*"The Way I Am" by Ingrid Michaelson. It's so darn catchy and cute. I like it, but I'd better not play it too much and make myself sick on it. *


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 4, 2007)

"Unity" - from the Isaac Hayes and Dionne Warwick album _A Man And A Woman._ ABC Records, 1977

I am old school.


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 24, 2007)

"Lookin'" by Jeff Bradshaw. 

The Bone is Back!


----------



## T_Devil (Oct 24, 2007)

"Shipping up to Boston"
by The Dropkick Murphys

It's a good song and the movie "The Depated" has easily become one of my favorite movies of all time.

That song is in the movie.... in case you didn't know.


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 24, 2007)

man, I am going to have to watch that movie again.... it didn't do anything for me the first time I watched it. I felt like it was too long and the story just meandered too much. I was so surprised considering all the big names involved, but was even more shocked when I learned that it actually won best picture! 

Ah well, first impressions aren't always the best... I'll have to give it another chance.


----------



## kitty_cat_fa (Nov 2, 2007)

Mika - Big Girl (You Are Beautiful)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcRiXOONqf0


----------



## Count Zero (Nov 4, 2007)

*The Ballad Of Sweeney Todd. * I've been listening to the Broadway revival soundtrack to this play and it's actually really good. I've been looking forward to the movie for months now!


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 4, 2007)

Take it off by the Donnas. Dont know why its in my head, havent heard it in a while but found myself singing it this morning. Lol.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 4, 2007)

I Can Help ~ Billy Swan


and I LOVE IT!!!!


*dances around in my underwear*


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 5, 2007)

Can U Believe - Robin Thicke


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 5, 2007)

Mean Green Mutha From Outer Space - Little Shop Of Horrors

I watched the movie before I fell asleep last night and this song was even in my dreams. :doh:


----------



## Bafta1 (Nov 5, 2007)

"Learn to live with what you are" by Ben Folds. 

It's a beautiful song.


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 5, 2007)

From Astrud Gilberto's Verve DIVA Series

"All That Is Left Is To Say Goodbye"


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 5, 2007)

*"Until The End Of Time" - Justin Timberlake and Beyonce.* 

I am so digging this tune. It really brings me back to the old days of r&b; makes me thinking of chilling at home on a Saturday afternoon listening to stacks of 45s in my basement back in the day. 

I wish they would sell this remix on iTunes. They have the original album version with just Justin singing, but I don't think I like it as much. Anyone know where one can d-load it?


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 5, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> *"Until The End Of Time" - Justin Timberlake and Beyonce.*
> 
> I am so digging this tune. It really brings me back to the old days of r&b; makes me thinking of chilling at home on a Saturday afternoon listening to stacks of 45s in my basement back in the day.
> 
> I wish they would sell this remix on iTunes. They have the original album version with just Justin singing, but I don't think I like it as much. Anyone know where one can d-load it?



What's a 45? :huh:




*I keed I keed*

P.S. I found it on LimeWire for downloading


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 5, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> What's a 45? :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao... funny!  

actually, more than I wish I could download this song, I wish I could get it on 45 rpm record and listen to it in my parents basement.... in 1986..... hey, it could happen. lol


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 5, 2007)

i cannnnnnnnoooooot stop singing aloud *fiona apple's* _"not about love"._

i have no idea why i'm on the kick, but i'm happily riding it out ... quite loudly.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 5, 2007)

"Black Betty" by a band whose name is synonymous with elliptical good taste, Ram Jam. What the hell is a Ram Jam?

If not that, it's "1234" by Feist.


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 5, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> "Black Betty" by a band whose name is synonymous with elliptical good taste, Ram Jam. What the hell is a Ram Jam?
> 
> If not that, it's "1234" by Feist.



my god. you are amazing. you seriously... just mentioned ... ram jam. god bless you, you sweet thing.

:wubu:

nothing makes my heart happier than when i hear 'black betty' start up. da-now, da-now-na-nowwwwwww, bum-bum, buh-nuh-nuuuhhh, bunuh, bunuhnuuuuh ... woaaahoooo black betty, bamalam, woooahooo black betty, bamalam, black betty had a child, bamalam, damn thing gone wild ...


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 6, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> nothing makes my heart happier than when i hear 'black betty' start up. da-now, da-now-na-nowwwwwww, bum-bum, buh-nuh-nuuuhhh, bunuh, bunuhnuuuuh ... woaaahoooo black betty, bamalam, woooahooo black betty, bamalam, black betty had a child, bamalam, damn thing gone wild ...



yeah, isn't it the most insane intro to a song? doesn't it make you want to get up on a table and do a stripper dance?

it's a good song for a deranged good time.

right on.

:bounce:


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 6, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> yeah, isn't it the most insane intro to a song?



*YES!*



Fascinita said:


> doesn't it make you want to get up on a table and do a stripper dance?



*YES!*



Fascinita said:


> it's a good song for a deranged good time.



*YES!*



Fascinita said:


> right on.
> 
> :bounce:



(couldn't agree with you more).


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 6, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> yeah, isn't it the most insane intro to a song? doesn't it make you want to get up on a table and do a stripper dance?
> 
> it's a good song for a deranged good time.
> 
> ...



Everytime I hear this song I think of Johnny Depp in _Blow._


----------



## mimosa (Nov 6, 2007)

Bell Biv DeVoe "Poison" They are suppose to do a show in Denver soon. Now this song keeps playing in my mind all day.:doh: Makes me feel like I am in Jr. high again.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6blgjF6UkU


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 7, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Bell Biv DeVoe "Poison" They are suppose to do a show in Denver soon. Now this song keeps playing in my mind all day.:doh: Makes me feel like I am in Jr. high again.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6blgjF6UkU



MIMS! _good_ one! 

NEVER TRUST A BIG BUTT AND A SMILE!


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 8, 2007)

*"Laughter In The Rain" - Neil Sedaka* 

One of those 70s AM Radio classics that will be rattling around in the back of my mind for the rest of my life, bringing back memories of rolling in the back of my Mom's Gold Duster and sitting in the waiting room at the Dentist. You know how it is, these tunes just surface out of nowhere sometimes. lol 

Here is a real hip smooth/funky jazz version of the tune done by Earl Klugh: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJHKzaAMWIU

And here's old Neil himself:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uec35ppYLIc


----------



## Jes (Nov 8, 2007)

tom jones.

it's not unusual.

and i'm ashamed.


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 8, 2007)

Jes said:


> tom jones.
> 
> it's not unusual.
> 
> and i'm ashamed.



i believe you mean you're actually listening to tom _and_ his jones.








... and there's certainly nothing to be ashamed of THERE. _a-hem._


----------



## SilkyAngela (Nov 8, 2007)

Erykah Badu "Call Tyrone"

I love how she tells him off to such a smooth tune. :bow: But it is stuck and playing over and over in my head!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 8, 2007)

More of a soundtrack than a song: "Bow chica bow wow"


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 8, 2007)

"Cousin Kevin" from TOMMY

There is a good reason this song about a sadist is in my head - but I won't go into it here.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 8, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> "Cousin Kevin" from TOMMY
> 
> There is a good reason this song about a sadist is in my head - but I won't go into it here.



Thanks! :bow:


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 8, 2007)

SilkyAngela said:


> Erykah Badu "Call Tyrone"
> 
> I love how she tells him off to such a smooth tune. :bow: But it is stuck and playing over and over in my head!



That is a classic for sure! You know, the first time I ever heard that song I was actually half-asleep. lol I do that sometimes, where I'll be in bed with the radio on, and the music on the radio sort of creeps into my dreams. In this case, I was actually dreaming that I was sitting at the piano and playing the song as I was hearing it for the first time. lol I remember it so vividly, I dreamed that I was writing the song myself... like I had just come up with this brilliant idea all on my own. Then I woke up in the middle of the tune and realized what was happening. :blush: 

Anyways, thats what I think of whenever I hear that song... it definitely has that powerful, hypnotic, get stuck in your head quality.


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh man. So I'm working on my big big intel. project on Thailand when I start thinking "Hey, can I work some silly pop-culture reference in here somewhere?" Then I'm thinking "Wait, didn't someone have a song about Thailand, or Bangkok, or something back in the 80's?" (This should have been my first indication that this was a terrible idea). So I hop on over to YouTube for a minute and, well needless to say, I found what I was looking for.....and now I've got this stupid thing stuck in my head!!!!! :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vgg2Aj9vfiM

WHHHHYYYYY GOOOOD WHYYYY!?!?!?! DAMN YOU MURRAY HEAD! DAMN YOU!!!! 

(Yes I can really get this animated)

Also, when I think of Tom Jones, for some reason I also always think of this guy (am I showing my age here? I think so.):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zS1cLOIxsQ8


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 8, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Thanks! :bow:




TraciJo - you're always so supportive.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 8, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> TraciJo - you're always so supportive.



Thanks! :bow:


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 8, 2007)

Under Pressure....then it switches to Ice Ice Baby...then back....then back again...I need a spork!! :doh:


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 9, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Under Pressure....then it switches to Ice Ice Baby...then back....then back again...I need a spork!! :doh:



sounds like a dope idea for a remix. 

spork.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 9, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> sounds like a dope idea for a remix.
> 
> spork.



I WILL spork you, man! I'm on the edge here! *gets hysterical and stuff*


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Nov 10, 2007)

No One by Alicia Keys


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 11, 2007)

The Bravery "Believe"


----------



## mimosa (Nov 11, 2007)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> No One by Alicia Keys



Good one. Lately this has been one of my favorites.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 11, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> *"Until The End Of Time" - Justin Timberlake and Beyonce.*
> 
> I am so digging this tune. It really brings me back to the old days of r&b; makes me thinking of chilling at home on a Saturday afternoon listening to stacks of 45s in my basement back in the day.
> 
> I wish they would sell this remix on iTunes. They have the original album version with just Justin singing, but I don't think I like it as much. Anyone know where one can d-load it?



Excellent taste in music, mi amigo.:bow: Si, I agree.


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 11, 2007)

Currently, I am quite hooked on a particular tune from Interpol titled "Pace Is The Trick"
I can't explain why, but the song just makes sense to me. Plus, the whole passioned feel of it, yeah, awesome. (I'm so eloquent right now I know). And the main riff during the first first, and then how it gets a bit harder after the first "follow the starlight" bit. Then the whole "And now I select you...," Quite frankly, I love it, tingles, emotion, blah, blah, all of that. 

Also, ahem, gonna clear my throat for this one, probably sounds weird coming for a guy, but there are quite a few interpol songs I can imagine getting busy to, if you catch my meaning.  Haha, ok on that note I'm out. 

As always...Cheers!


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 11, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Currently, I am quite hooked on a particular tune from Interpol titled "Pace Is The Trick"
> I can't explain why, but the song just makes sense to me. Plus, the whole passioned feel of it, yeah, awesome. (I'm so eloquent right now I know). And the main riff during the first first, and then how it gets a bit harder after the first "follow the starlight" bit. Then the whole "And now I select you...," Quite frankly, I love it, tingles, emotion, blah, blah, all of that.
> 
> Also, ahem, gonna clear my throat for this one, probably sounds weird coming for a guy, but there are quite a few interpol songs I can imagine getting busy to, if you catch my meaning.  Haha, ok on that note I'm out.
> ...



stop trying to seduce me through the power of interpol. mmhmm. i see what you're doing here.


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 11, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> stop trying to seduce me through the power of interpol. mmhmm. i see what you're doing here.



Haha, hmmm....I suppose I'll have to file this little tidbit away. Or should I say 'duly noted'? 

Would it help if I changed my name to Carlos D and grew an 'ironic' moustache? Hahaha.


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 11, 2007)

My entry into this globular conglomeration of compulsive auditory euphoria* is not so much a song as it is...well, a "song". 

You see, it was a week or so and a half ago, an unusually warm day in Midstate New York, and as a result, I cracked my window a bit to let some of the crisp...well, and whatever else air is, air into my room.

So, I'm sitting at my workspace, perhaps reading a text, perhaps drawing my favorite Pokemon, whatever. I forget. When, from my windowsill, I hear a *crunchcrunch* sound. I thought it a rustling leaf, and went back to whatever. Again, the sound! 

I looked at the sill and, to my surprise, no less than 3 little birdies were munching away at something on my windowsill! My first instinct was to be honored; these adorable little birds had chosen my windowsill out of all in the building to chomp on little chunks of whatever on!

My second, perhaps more curious, instinct was to go online and find a website that had bird calls on it. I had ID'd these birds as standard-issue house wrens, so I went a-searchin' for the song of the wren. Sure enough, I found it! I decided to see whether or not the birdies would respond to a recording of their own call. 

I tried playing the call, softly at first. The birds did not respond, still eating whatever was tasty on my windowsill. I increased the volume. Still, the birds had behaved as if they had attended "The Who Played on Jackhammers" festival.

That was enough. These birds were getting their call blared at unreasonably high volume, and they were going to enjoy it. I played it and the birds looked puzzled at first, glancing towards the inside of my room...and then they all started chirping in unison really, really angrily. Then, they left. I was changed forever!

So, I guess my song is "Birds chirping angrily" by "Tiny little House Wrens on my Windowsill".


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 11, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> I tried playing the call, softly at first. The birds did not respond, still eating whatever was tasty on my windowsill. I increased the volume. Still, the birds had behaved as if they had attended "The Who Played on Jackhammers" festival.



Haha, clever as usual.
Bonus points for a Who reference. Clearly you won't get fooled again.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 11, 2007)

Paralyzer by Finger Eleven

Maybe if I stopped playing it incessantly it wouldn't be stuck in my head now. :blink:


----------



## pdgujer148 (Nov 12, 2007)

Ramones - I Want to Be Sedated

"Ba-ba-bamp-ba ba-ba-ba-bamp-ba I wanna be sedated!"


----------



## Spanky (Nov 12, 2007)

Key Largo, Gordon Lightfoot. AND I DON'T FREAKIN KNOW WHY!!

What does it mean?

God help me.


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 13, 2007)

i've been on band-obsessive swings for the past couple days.

this weekend was heavily devoted to the beatles, with particular emphasis on the white album (kudos to those who picked up on that, well played indeed!).

today took a sudden swing into all of mates of states' albums. la'hov, hoarding it for home, haha, fluke, goods, what i could stand for, parachutes (funeral song) ... i LOVE singing along to this married couple's stuff at the top of my lungs. aaaapproved.

:wubu:

good stuff to have stick in your head.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 13, 2007)

The song "Invasion" by Eisley.
Their sweet poppy sound is very addicting, lovely group.
Meaningful, but accessible music.


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 13, 2007)

*"It's Only Love" - The Beatles* 

I love how smooth John's voice is in the verses, and than they really bump it up a notch during the chorus with harmonies: 
_
"It's only love and that is all, 
Why should I feel the way I do?
It's only love, and that is all,
but it's so hard loving you!" _

I also always found it interesting that John would go on to use this same melodic theme in "Being For The Benefit of Mr. Kite."


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 14, 2007)

*"Parkside Shuffle" by Down To The Bone * 

Heard this smooth-jazz gem on my way into work this morning and its stuck in the dome peice.... so much so that I just _had _to but it off iTunes.


----------



## angel-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

"Island Letter" - Shuggie Otis


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 15, 2007)

Mojo Nixon - "Elvis Is Everywhere". My online handle for many, many years was *Anti-Elvis*.

I still like Michael J. Fox, though


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 15, 2007)

Your Woman by White Town


*le sigh*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 16, 2007)

Let it Go, from the Full Monty Soundtrack... and I can honestly say, I don't have a clue how it got there. LoL


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 16, 2007)

Barricade by Stars.
Lovely song.


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 16, 2007)

"Love You Inside Out" - The Bee Gees


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 16, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> Barricade by Stars.
> Lovely song.



EXCELLENT selection, *Serenade*!!! I've had a mixed history with Stars ... about a year and a half ago someone told me about them, I checked them out, was pretty unimpressed and kinda wrote them off. But when I started my internship at House of Blues a few months back, my director was like, intent on playing them for like, a week straight. I was totally impressed by the mystery band, asked her who it was, and she told me _Stars_ ... to which I believe my reaction went along the lines of ...  and a bit of :doh:.

But anyways, I'm a little iffy on their older stuff, but this new album "In Our Bedroom After the War" is _so_ deliciously good. After a listen of it, I've got to say that usually 'The Night Starts Here' or 'My Favourite Book' get good 'n stuck in my head, though. 

:wubu:


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 16, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> EXCELLENT selection, *Serenade*!!! I've had a mixed history with Stars ... about a year and a half ago someone told me about them, I checked them out, was pretty unimpressed and kinda wrote them off. But when I started my internship at House of Blues a few months back, my director was like, intent on playing them for like, a week straight. I was totally impressed by the mystery band, asked her who it was, and she told me _Stars_ ... to which I believe my reaction went along the lines of ...  and a bit of :doh:.
> 
> But anyways, I'm a little iffy on their older stuff, but this new album "In Our Bedroom After the War" is _so_ deliciously good. After a listen of it, I've got to say that usually 'The Night Starts Here' or 'My Favourite Book' get good 'n stuck in my head, though.
> 
> :wubu:



Oh my god! You're too awesome, seriously.
I love all of Stars' work that I've heard.
I own their albums Heart, Set Yourself On Fire, and In Our Bedroom After The War and love them all for different reasons.

You get a bajillion awesome points from me! :happy:


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Nov 16, 2007)

Little Pink Houses by John Cougar Mellencamp


----------



## Mathias (Nov 16, 2007)

These Days by Alien Ant Farm


----------



## Isa (Nov 18, 2007)

18 With A Bullet from the Lock,Stock & Two Smoking Barrels soundtrack (Pete Wingfield version). Listened to it last week and just cannot shake it.


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 18, 2007)

*"Party Poops" - Heatvave * 

A disco classic from the 1978 _Central Heating_ album.... you can't listen to this one and not smile.


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 18, 2007)

I thought this would be appropriate here.  

http://www.theonion.com/content/news/sugar_ray_thrilled_to_be_playing


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Nov 18, 2007)

Ghostbusters theme song.


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Nov 18, 2007)

I have a BBQ fork stuck in my head..Damn Lying squirel's


----------



## moonshadow (Nov 18, 2007)

Skylark - Hoagy Carmichael and Johnny Mercer

I was watching "Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil" the other night, and I've had that song running through my head ever since.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 18, 2007)

On The Dark Side ~ Eddie & The Cruisers


ohhhhhhhh yeaaaahhhhhhhh...on the dark side


----------



## angel-1 (Nov 20, 2007)

"Straws Pulled At Random" by Meshuggah


----------



## jamie (Nov 20, 2007)

no one - alicia keys that song is everywhere


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 20, 2007)

jamie said:


> no one - alicia keys that song is everywhere



DEFINITELY is everywhere... but yet, i still haven't seemed to mind that fact!

and if you like that song, i highly, hiiiighly recommend picking up the entire album. it's front to back solid (although i'm not the biggest fan of 'superwoman'; mainly for the term). but outside of that, it's seriously soooo good. fills that soulful craving i gots. :wubu:

my favorites on there are:

you'll never see me again (5)
go ahead (2)
wreckless love (7)

two gigaaaaantic thumbs up. like monstrous-sized thumbs.


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 20, 2007)

lemonadebrigade said:


> Ghostbusters theme song.



Haha, oh wow, nice.  Though not to be confused with Huey Lewis's "Brand New Drug" or for that matter The h-h-heart of rock 'n roll....

For me:

Gideon - My Morning Jacket
Gimme Shelter - The Rolling Stones
and....the song in my signature, though what song is that? Hmmm...


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 21, 2007)

Home ~ Marc Broussard


thanks Heather


----------



## angel-1 (Nov 25, 2007)

"Tin Tin Deo" by Dizzy Gilespie


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 25, 2007)

I cannot get Paramore's _Misery Business_ out of my head! 

_Whoooooooooooa I never meant to brag
but I got him where I want him now!
Whooooooooa it was never my intention to brag
to steal it all away from you now.

But god does it feel so good,
Cause I got him where I want him now!
And if you could then you know you would.

Cause god it just feels soooooooooooooooo....
It just feels so good.
_


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 25, 2007)

Haha, this should be a good one:

"Fuck You I'm Drunk" - Bondo


All-time top 10 pub song right here.


----------



## Bafta1 (Nov 25, 2007)

lemonadebrigade said:


> Ghostbusters theme song.



Yours is one of_ those_ songs: it doesn't need to be heard, but its title merely read, in order to plague the individual with a musical cervical invasion for the rest of the day!


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 25, 2007)

Strange Machines by The Gathering.
That song has way too many catchy moments.


----------



## Undine (Nov 25, 2007)

"Nothin' But a Good Time" by Poison.

It's on a commercial for...I don't know what, but it's sung by a kid's choir, and it's STUCK in there good.


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 26, 2007)

Undine said:


> "Nothin' But a Good Time" by Poison.
> 
> It's on a commercial for...I don't know what, but it's sung by a kid's choir, and it's STUCK in there good.




i know exaaaactly what you're talking about -- and i LOVE it. but it definitely gets stuck ... in fact, i believe that rendition is now trying to counter what i currently have stuck in my head:

as for me, i'm going to go with* 'get loose' by the salads*. i perfected the entire rap over a year ago, and for some reason i get my kicks off of being able to flawlessly rap along with a guy going at a fast pace. it makes up for so many insecurities i have in life. where am i going. am i going to be able to afford it. will anyone ever love me. nothing else matters when you're rapping along at a fast pace, i tell you.

so anyway, that probably won't stop for a good couple solid days, when the _pathetic _ego trip ends.

uuuuuhhhhmmm ...


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 26, 2007)

*Billy Stewart-We'll Always Be Together *
And in my head each verse alternates between the original and Ghostface's Be This Way

*A Tribe Called Quest-Oh My God*
"When's the last time you heard a funky diabetic? I don't know man I don't know man I don't know" and the hook on constant loop. Because I apparently forgot the rest of the song like I was Lupe Fiasco.

*DMX-Where the Hood At*


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 26, 2007)

"Slide" by Slave


----------



## elle camino (Nov 26, 2007)

ween - springtheme

going on like 2 weeks now. this always happens when i really need to get some action.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 26, 2007)

And only because I was looking at Elle's sig line and thinking about how it used to be from that song, so once I started thinking "Hey...Elle used to have that other signature line" the song got inside my head and won't leave.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 26, 2007)

The Water by Feist.
Really one of the most chill inducing choruses I've ever heard.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Nov 26, 2007)

"I can get a record-player, and a generator, generate the music that makes you feel better" I think its called generator by someone beginning with H, frell who was it now?


----------



## angel-1 (Nov 27, 2007)

"The Reflex" by Duran Duran


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USjpgc5cDqs 

A _dub mix_ of a song from my childhood.... I was so excited to find this last night, and I haven't been able to stop listening to it.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 27, 2007)

Out in the harbor
The ships come in, it's Christmastime
The kids all holler carols 'cross the water
Stars that shine

All that I want, all that I want

Above the rooftops
The full moon dips its golden spoon
I wait on clip-clops, deer might fly
Why not? I met you

All that I want, all that I want

And when the night is falling
Down the sky at midnight
Another year is stalling
Far away a good bye, good night

All that I want., all that I want, all that I want

So small a turning
The world grows older every day
An ache, a yearning
Soften when I hear you say

All that I want, all that I want

And when the cold wind's blowing
Snow drifts through the pine trees
In houses lights are glowing
Likewise in your eyes that find me here

With all that I want.

Out in the harbor
The ships come in, it's Christmastime
It's Christmastime
It's Christmastime.
---
_Words and music by Deb Talan and Steve Tannen_

listen/download


----------



## Shosh (Nov 27, 2007)

"Golden Brown" by the Stranglers has been stuck in my head for a while now.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 27, 2007)

I cannot stop singing Tegan and Sara's _The Con_, mostly because I have it on constant repeat every spare second of the day! I think my roommate is getting a bit annoyed but I cannot control myself - I loooooooove it! :wubu:

Such a goooooooood song! 


_I listened in,
Yes, I'm guilty of this, you should know this.
I broke down and wrote you back,
Before you had a chance to.
Forget forgotten, I am moving past this,
Giving notice.
I have to go,
Yes, I know that feeling, know you're leaving.

Calm down, I'm calling you to say,
I'm capsized, erring on the edge of safe.
Calm down, I'm calling back to say,
I'm home now and coming around, coming around. 
Nobody likes to, 
But I really like to cry.
Nobody likes me, 
Maybe if I cry.

Spelled out your name and list the reasons. 
Faint of heart, don't call me back.
I imagine you and I was distant, not insistent.
I followed suit and laid out on my back,
Imagine that.
A million hours left to think of you and think of that.

Calm down, I'm calling you to say,
I'm capsized, erring on the edge of safe.
Calm down, I'm calling back to say,
I'm home now and coming around, coming around. 
Nobody likes to, 
But I really like to cry.
Nobody likes me, 
Maybe if I cry.

Encircle me,
I need to be taken down.
Encircle me,
I need to be taken down.
Encircle me,
I need to be taken down.
Encircle me,
I need to be taken down.

Nobody likes to, 
But I really like to cry.
Nobody likes me, 
Maybe if I cry.

Nobody, nobody, nobody,
Nobody, nobody, nobody,
Nobody, nobody, nobody.


Encircle me,
I need to be taken down.
Encircle me,
I need to be taken down.
Encircle me,
I need to be taken down._


----------



## mimosa (Nov 27, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> "The Reflex" by Duran Duran



Man , I haven't thought about that song in a lonnngggg time. My sister was a big Duran Duran fan. She use to play that song over and over again. :doh:


----------



## Shosh (Nov 27, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USjpgc5cDqs
> 
> A _dub mix_ of a song from my childhood.... I was so excited to find this last night, and I haven't been able to stop listening to it.




Ha Ha. I play "C is for cookie" for the children who are 12-24 months in my class. It is so cute, I love it too.


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 27, 2007)

Manifest Destiny by Guster.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 27, 2007)

Atlas by Battles.
It's hard not to have it stick in your head like all day after you hear it.


----------



## balletguy (Nov 27, 2007)

bubbly......


----------



## Amor (Nov 27, 2007)

Ring of Fire by Johnny Cash, I heard it no less than 6 times at work today... we've gotta get new cds....


----------



## elle camino (Nov 29, 2007)

'everything's just wonderful' by lily allen, but not because i like her all that much. 
because i'm addicted to hearing a twee femme cockney accent say 'spaghetti bolognese'.


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 29, 2007)

* "All Those Years Ago" -- George Harrison*


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 29, 2007)

Kool G Rap-4,5,6


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 29, 2007)

Say it aint so, by Weezer. Love that song!!!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 30, 2007)

Kate Bush - Running up that hill.. Heard it on CSI tonight and had to find it on youtube and listen to it about 20 times. Memories.. la la la la dee dee da~

In case you need a flash back too http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BZsXVf6INc


----------



## t3h_n00b (Nov 30, 2007)

that techno song "sandstorm"


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 30, 2007)

*"Love Or Let Me Be Lonely" - The Friends Of Distinction *


----------



## Synful (Dec 4, 2007)

Rock your hips - Crime Mob.


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 4, 2007)

*Jennifer Paige - "Crush"* 

Some out of the blue randomness... I didn't even know the singers name, I had to look her up on the net. She's got a good voice, and at least one really really catchy tune.


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 4, 2007)

Since its the holidays, its been the Heat Miser song.


----------



## Aliena (Dec 4, 2007)

Gaaaawwwd, someone please get Frank Sinatra's version of "Holiday Season" out of my head!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 17, 2007)

*"The Look of Love" by Burt Bacharach* 

There are so many great recordings of this song, and its weird because its like they all kind of get mixed together in my head and blend in one to another.... perhaps this should be another "remix" project.


----------



## Bagalute (Dec 17, 2007)

Luke Kelly - The town I loved so well (ever since I saw the Dubliners a month ago) :smitten:


----------



## southernfa (Dec 17, 2007)

"If I had words" aka the theme song from the movie "Babe" aka the theme from the 4th movement "Maestoso" of Saint-Saen's 3rd Organ Symphony.

And let me tell you, balancing animated mice singing the reggae version with the traditional full-house concert organ version is not as easy as it sounds...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 17, 2007)

Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger by Daft Punk. Just cannot get enough of the talkbox goodness.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 17, 2007)

"Welcome To The Jungle" - Guns N Roses


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 17, 2007)

"Call the Shots" by Girls Aloud.
Not that it's been overplayed & I like the song & all, but it just got stuck in my head the other day.


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 18, 2007)

Paul McArtney: "We're siiiimply haaaaving a WON-derful Christmas TYYYME!" lol 

A friend of mine did a hip hop remake of this song a while back and he played it for me last week. I've been pumping it in my car non-stop, and come on... you can't hear that melody and NOT get it stuck in your head for at least a month!


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 18, 2007)

I am never going to scroll through this thread like that again. Seriously, it was like changing stations on the radio. All the tunes are now stuck in my head. Thanks, guys 

oh yeah, I can't get out the theme to a vignette I saw year and years and years ago on the old Liquid TV program on MTV. It went like this: "lyyyyydiaaaaaaa....woe woe lyyyyyydiaaaaaa" 

I hear this song every. day.

gah.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 19, 2007)

Little Bird by Annie Lennox which is totally fine by me.


----------



## lovessbbw (Dec 20, 2007)

Throw Your Arms Around Me - Hunters and Collectors


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 20, 2007)

Black Light District by The Gathering.
They've been my huge musical obsession lately, so it's not very shocking that a song of theirs is floating around my head.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 20, 2007)

Anything off of the Led Zeppelin BBC Sessions set.
Any disagreements? Anyone? Anyone? Didn't think so. 

I dusted this one off after not having listened to it for a few years. What the hell was wrong with me?


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 20, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Anything off of the Led Zeppelin BBC Sessions set.
> Any disagreements? Anyone? Anyone? Didn't think so.
> 
> I dusted this one off after not having listened to it for a few years. What the hell was wrong with me?



I have made my peace with Zeppelin. Especially with the AMAZING work of Mr. John Bonham. Ye gods, that cat could drum.

All it took was listening to "When the Levee Breaks" once more all the way through. Boom bap indeed.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 20, 2007)

interesting monster said:


> I have made my peace with Zeppelin. Especially with the AMAZING work of Mr. John Bonham. Ye gods, that cat could drum.
> 
> All it took was listening to "When the Levee Breaks" once more all the way through. Boom bap indeed.



AGREED. Shit, that solo he does on Moby Dick on "The Song Remains The Same" JEEEEEESUS CHRIST! 

However, I will freely, and proudly for that matter, admit that I would take Moon the Loon over Bonzo 9 times out of 10. Why? Well, I'm a fanatic for the Who, and just seeing (albeit on tape/DVD), Moon's energy on stage is unbelievable. Besides, I can respect anyone who drums with goldfish swimming around inside their kit. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hngmb0pTcMY

But this is not to start a Moon vs. Bonham discussion. It basically equates to 'my god is better than your god!' i.e. they are both godly. :bow:


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 20, 2007)

Evil by Ladytron.
Curse you freakishly catchy electronica! *shakes fist*


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 21, 2007)

*"Heaven Bound" - Rufus feat. Chaka Khan * 

from the 1979 "Masterjam" LP.... if you don't have it, go get it!


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 22, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> AGREED. Shit, that solo he does on Moby Dick on "The Song Remains The Same" JEEEEEESUS CHRIST!
> 
> However, I will freely, and proudly for that matter, admit that I would take Moon the Loon over Bonzo 9 times out of 10. Why? Well, I'm a fanatic for the Who, and just seeing (albeit on tape/DVD), Moon's energy on stage is unbelievable. Besides, I can respect anyone who drums with goldfish swimming around inside their kit.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hngmb0pTcMY
> ...



... oh, you know my stance on such a discussion. pfft. 

zep gal, through and through. :wubu:

edit: ah, yes ... the song that is actually stuck in my head ... that would be Spoon's _The Underdog_. Absolutely fun, catchy song that I cannot in the very least get out of my head. 

This was only intensified by my favorite internet radio station in all the land, WOXY, playing my request for this song early in the afternoon while I was at work today -- let me tell you how giddy I was then. 

answer: quite giddy.


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 22, 2007)

Right now it's Turquoise Hexigon Sun by the Boards of Canada.

Haunting.

Strangely familiar.

But also alien.


ahhhhhhhh....:eat2:


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 22, 2007)

interesting monster said:


> Right now it's Turquoise Hexigon Sun by the Boards of Canada.
> 
> Haunting.
> 
> ...



Boards of Canada ... wonderful stuff, monster.


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 22, 2007)

yay!


we love the boards of canada!

*runs through the town square in the snow waving to the old Building and Loan*


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 22, 2007)

Lately it's been "Hearts" by Marty Balin. Heard it on XM and it's stuck.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 22, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> ... oh, you know my stance on such a discussion. pfft.
> 
> zep gal, through and through. :wubu:



Haha, oh I know. Though I certainly won't complain.
If you can handle my placing Moon as 1 and Bonzo as 1A, then we're still cool.


----------



## swordchick (Dec 27, 2007)

I have "Paper Planes" by M.I.A., which is better than having the "One Day At A Time" theme song stuck in my head.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 27, 2007)

"I wonder" Chris Isaak. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOifbaQeW_g&feature=PlayList&p=49692761A238A69B&index=123


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 27, 2007)

"Shoplifters of the World" by The Smiths


----------



## Jester (Dec 27, 2007)

One Man Wrecking Machine by Guster. I always find myself singing that song around the house, it's just a song I love, I don't know how to describe it.

And while it's not one song in particular, every morning when I wake up and take a shower a different song is always playing in my head. I don't know why it happens, but like clockwork I'll be in the shower and a song will pop into my head and won't go away until I finish my morning routines.

It's sort of like my own morning radio station, I'm actually starting to enjoy it. Now the different song every _night_ that comes into my head is another story, about to drift off and the song clicks on... stupid brain.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 27, 2007)

Jester said:


> One Man Wrecking Machine by Guster. I always find myself singing that song around the house, it's just a song I love, I don't know how to describe it.
> 
> And while it's not one song in particular, every morning when I wake up and take a shower a different song is always playing in my head. I don't know why it happens, but like clockwork I'll be in the shower and a song will pop into my head and won't go away until I finish my morning routines.
> 
> It's sort of like my own morning radio station, I'm actually starting to enjoy it. Now the different song every _night_ that comes into my head is another story, about to drift off and the song clicks on... stupid brain.



Haha, I thought this happened to everybody? Anyway, I would start/end my day any other way. Well, actually there are a few things above that, but ah...that's probably another topic.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 28, 2007)

Eminem- Kim


----------



## mejix (Dec 28, 2007)

isn't it great to listen to a great song for the first time in a long time? 

last night i catched a bit of the kennedy center honors, so now this beach boys tune is in my head as if it was new:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN7Xs9WVNBU&feature=related



*


----------



## elle camino (Dec 28, 2007)

when i used to go out, i'd know everyone i saw
now i go out alone, if i go out at all...

all damn day.


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 28, 2007)

Pretty much every song by Queen..... but zeppelin tends to get stuck in my head a lot of the time too... and The Who... and a lot more classic rock


----------



## orinoco (Dec 28, 2007)

The Rain - Oran "Juice" Jones

:blush:


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 28, 2007)

Josie by Steely Dan 
(After reading the Steely Dan thread )


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 28, 2007)

Clampdown - The Only Band That Matters


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 29, 2007)

Close to you~~ The Carpenters


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 29, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> Close to you~~ The Carpenters



I'm listening to that right now!!!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 29, 2007)

AWW! Great song isnt it! my mom got me hooked on there music....!


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 29, 2007)

i keep getting the song all i ask of you from phantom of the opera in my head heh, it's annoying but very cute...*nods*


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 29, 2007)

Crazy by Simple Plan


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 29, 2007)

"Thank You" - Alanis Morrisette (at least it was until I saw that latinshygirl has CLose To You in her head, and now it's in mine. EXACTLY why I don't look at this thread :doh:

Fortunately, I love both of those songs


----------



## Particle77 (Dec 29, 2007)

Round n Round - Ratt \m/


----------



## runningman (Dec 29, 2007)

Getaway - The Music


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 29, 2007)

bonnie tyler - total eclipse of the heart...im a metal gal..oh why do i get this stuff stuck in my head heehe


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 29, 2007)

"Tired Of Sex" by Weezer

X


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 29, 2007)

Somebody Told Me The Killers


----------



## runningman (Dec 30, 2007)

'Crosses' Jose Gonzalez


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 30, 2007)

I actually have 2. One goes away and is immediately replaced by the other...lol.

The District Sleeps Alone Tonight - The Postal Service

And

Worked up So Sexual - The Faint


----------



## Jester (Dec 31, 2007)

mszwebs said:


> I actually have 2. One goes away and is immediately replaced by the other...lol.
> 
> The District Sleeps Alone Tonight - The Postal Service
> 
> ...




I can't even remember what was stuck in my head, because after reading this post The District Sleeps Alone Tonight got stuck up there... thanks?


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 31, 2007)

Jester said:


> I can't even remember what was stuck in my head, because after reading this post The District Sleeps Alone Tonight got stuck up there... thanks?



Anytime 

lol


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 31, 2007)

"I Nearly Lost You" by Screaming Trees


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 31, 2007)

rasputin by turisas..i looove this song :smitten:


----------



## cobrasnyper (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't get you out of my head - ELO


----------



## runningman (Jan 3, 2008)

Roscoe by Midlake


----------



## natesnap (Jan 3, 2008)

Thnks Fr Th Mmrs - Fall Out Boy
The cd has been in my changer since feb 07 just because of this song.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 4, 2008)

poets and pornstars - rock n roll...

does anyone else know who poets and pornstars are?


----------



## duraznos (Jan 4, 2008)

"you can't stop the beat" from hairspray... hehe


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 4, 2008)

It's so random but I have Turkey Day song from the Addams Family movie in my head.

Eat us! Hey! It's thanksgiving day!
Eat us! We make and nice buffet!


----------



## Falling Boy (Jan 4, 2008)

Radiohead - Videotape. My new favorite song


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 4, 2008)

An End Has A Start - Editors

1) Yeah I know it's waaay to catchy, but so what?
2) No, I don't know anyone who's dying


----------



## David Bowie (Jan 4, 2008)

All the things you said- by TATU



ahhhhhh get outta me


----------



## elle camino (Jan 4, 2008)

that post goes so amazingly well with this picture of tatu i'm looking at on dlisted where the one chick is like 9 months pregnant in lingerie spreadeagle on a cheesy silk hotel bed. 


i don't see how one could NOT love tatu.


----------



## David Bowie (Jan 4, 2008)

:doh: ahhhhhhhh


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Jesus Just Left Chicago - ZZ Top


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jan 6, 2008)

"Keepsake" by State Radio

"Your gonna keep my soul, it was yours to have long ago".....that part is to my son, it's a great song


----------



## Zoom (Jan 6, 2008)

The most infectious song in existence...


Liar Liar
Banana Banana Banana Terracotta Banana Terracotta Terracotta Pie!
Banana Banana Banana Terracotta Banana Terracotta Terracotta Pie!

Is there a perfect way of holding you baby?
Vicinity of Obscenity in your eyes
Terracotta Terracotta Terracotta Pie!
Is there a perfect way of holding you baby?
Vicinity of Obscenity in your eyes

Terracotta Pie Hey!
Terracotta Pie Hey!
Terracotta Pie Hey!
Terracotta Pie!

Banana Banana Banana Banana Terracotta Banana Terracotta Terracotta Pie!
Banana Banana Banana Banana Terracotta Banana Terracotta Terracotta Pie!

Do we all learn defeat
from the whores with bad feet
Beat the meat (beat the meat!) treat the feet
to the sweet milky seat

Banana Banana Banana Terracotta Banana Terracotta Terracotta Pie!
Banana Banana Banana Terracotta Banana Terracotta Terracotta Pie!

Is there a perfect way of holding you baby?
Vicinity of Obscenity in your eyes

Terracotta Pie Hey!
Terracotta Pie Hey!
Terracotta Pie Hey!
Terracotta Pie!

Banana Banana Banana Banana Terracotta Banana Terracotta Terracotta Pie!
Banana Banana Banana Banana Terracotta Banana Terracotta Terracotta Pie!

Do we all learn defeat,
From the whores with bad feet
Beat the meat treat the feet
To the sweet milky seat
liar liar liar liar
Banana Banana Banana Banana Terracotta Banana Terracotta Terracotta Pie!
Banana Banana Banana Banana Terracotta Banana Terracotta Terracotta Pie!
Banana Banana Banana Banana Terracotta Banana Terracotta Terracotta Pie!
Banana Banana Banana Banana Terracotta Banana Terracotta Terracotta Pie!


----------



## Mathias (Jan 6, 2008)

The music that plays in the first level of Super Mario Bros 2. :doh:


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 6, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> The music that plays in the first level of Super Mario Bros 2. :doh:



Dammit. Now I do too! :doh: Thaaaaanks Matt. 

I will now proceed to pelt you with turnips.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 6, 2008)

Misery~~ with Pink and Steve Tyler


----------



## cobrasnyper (Jan 6, 2008)

Rock Me Gently - Andy Kim

After seeing that stupid Jeep commercial about a hundred times this weekend


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 7, 2008)

"Time Won't Let Me Go" by The Bravery
I saw these guys on New Year's Eve.....and I still cant get this song out of my head.:doh:

Whenever I look back
On the best days of my life
I think I saw them all on T.V.
I am so homesick now for
Someone that I never knew
I am so homesick now for
Someplace I will never be

Time won't let me go
Time won't let me go
If I could do it all again
I'd go back and change everything
But time won't let me go

I never had a 'Summer of 69'
Never had a Cherry Valance of my own
All these precious moments
You promised me would come in time
So where was I when I missed mine?

Time won't let me go
Time won't let me go
If you gave me back those years
I'd do it all better I swear
Time won't let me go

Ba ba ba ba ba...

If I could go back once again
I would change everything, yeah
If I could go back once again
I'd do it all so much better

Time won't let me go
Time won't let me go
If I could do it all again
I'd go back and change everything
But you won't ever let me go

Ba ba ba ba ba...


----------



## bexy (Jan 7, 2008)

*"Hey Mama Welcome to the Sixties" as i think ive watched hairspray 12 times since xmas...*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 7, 2008)

"Promise Me" by Luther Vandros


----------



## natesnap (Jan 7, 2008)

Paralyzer - Finger 11

This song played 6 times at they gym in a two hour period and just gets me so pumped....GRUNT!!!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 8, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> "Promise Me" by Luther Vandros



aww, great song,,,,just had to say it!....


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 8, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> aww, great song,,,,just had to say it!....



Right on...  That album, 1982's _Forever, For Always, For Love_ was one of Luther's best in my opinion. So many great songs, including _Promise Me, Bad Boy/Having A Party_ and _You're The Sweetest One_... not to mention Marcus Miller's incredible bass playing.


----------



## duraznos (Jan 8, 2008)

"misery" by soul asylum 

_frustrated, incorporated..._


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 8, 2008)

Lovin' Touchin' Squeezin' by Journey

I have it on repeat and sing it all friggin day long. I'm driving myself insane :doh:


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 8, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> poets and pornstars - rock n roll...
> 
> does anyone else know who poets and pornstars are?




I have the Poets&Pornstars self titled cd. I'll play it in the car every now and then...It works well as driving music. Sometimes I just want to hear some plain ol' rock.


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 8, 2008)

Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 55, "Eroica" - Scherzo: Allegro Vivace

By Beethoven


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 9, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Lovin' Touchin' Squeezin' by Journey
> 
> I have it on repeat and sing it all friggin day long. I'm driving myself insane :doh:



INSANE WITH MAGNIFICENCE!!!

CUZ HE'S LOVINNN', 
OOOH HE'S TOUCHIN', 
HE'S *SQUEEZIIYAYAYAYAYAAAAAAAANNNNNNN* ANOTHERRRRRR

HE'S TEARIN YOU AH-PAHHHHHHT
OOH EV-E-RY, EV-E-RY *DAAAA*-EEE-AAAAY
*HE'S* TEARIN' YOU ah-paaaaht

oh, girl what can you say?!

CUZ HE'S LOOOOOVIN'
HE'S TOOOOOUCHIN'
ANOOOOOTHERRRRRRRRRRRRRR
NOW IT'S YOUR TURN GIRL, TO CRY!!!

nah nah ni-nah nah ni nah nahnah nahnah....


whew, sorry about that. i have no idea what just happened to me there. but by god, i'm pretty sure both you, i and anyone that just read my response now has journey in THEIR head.

YOUR WELCOME.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 9, 2008)

Knowing Me, Knowing You. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKDdaVRNGwE

ABBA

I am going to hang myself now that I have outed myself. But I only caught it to get a damn Barry Manilow song OUT of my head.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 9, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Knowing Me, Knowing You. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKDdaVRNGwE
> 
> ABBA
> 
> I am going to hang myself now that I have outed myself. But I only caught it to get a damn Barry Manilow song OUT of my head.



Spanky, I'm officially lobbying to change your user title to the following: Dancing Queen


----------



## Spanky (Jan 9, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Spanky, I'm officially lobbying to change your user title to the following: Dancing Queen



Here it is. LISTEN TO IT. I hope you wake up in a cold sweat humming it and imagining little Agnethas dancing in you head. With sugar plums. 

Wait, that might be a good thing. I'm not sure. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GFpMb0sOaw&NR=1


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 9, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Here it is. LISTEN TO IT. I hope you wake up in a cold sweat humming it and imagining little Agnethas dancing in you head. With sugar plums.
> 
> Wait, that might be a good thing. I'm not sure.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GFpMb0sOaw&NR=1



No. Negative. Nuh-uh. Not gonna happen. Sorry Spanky.
Look, my roommate already exposed me to the god damned Badger Song (I'll spare you all the youtube link), and isn't that ENOUGH for one night?! I'm just gonna sit here, listen to my Clash tunes, and forget that any of this eeeever happened....

Edit: Besides, the windstorm last night had me up in a cold sweat thinking I was dying in a tornado. One night a week is enough for that thaaanks. But holy crap that was some wind!


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 9, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> INSANE WITH MAGNIFICENCE!!!
> 
> CUZ HE'S LOVINNN',
> OOOH HE'S TOUCHIN',
> ...



GAH! Sonofa--- :doh:


----------



## elle camino (Jan 10, 2008)

you can have it all - yo la tengo, since i heard it on a jukebox earlier tonight. 

anyone who's never seen this performance (of one of the world's most heartbreakingly simple and beautiful love songs), needs to. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=aWr6Ep8N3OU
it will appeal to the following:
- fans of great music
- fans of adorable chubby boys doing fun little dances


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 10, 2008)

Mask And The Mirror - Loreena McKennitt

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5VzqM9YK2vM

The beggining of it with the creepy voice is NOT apart of the original song. The rest of the video is just a little music video created. Not only is the song amazing but the home-made music video works amazingly well for it. A feast for the eyes and the ears.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 10, 2008)

elle camino said:


> you can have it all - yo la tengo, since i heard it on a jukebox earlier tonight.
> 
> anyone who's never seen this performance (of one of the world's most heartbreakingly simple and beautiful love songs), needs to.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=aWr6Ep8N3OU
> ...




This FFA thanks you Elle. You are right both about the song and the chubby boy dancing, both great. And you finally knocked that God forsaken song "Black Parade" out of my head which my smart ass friend decided to sing to me knowing I get songs stuck in my head easily. So, thanks a million.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, I don't have anything stuck in my head RIGHT now, but last Saturday at work, Gott ist ein Popstar was stuck there *real* good.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 10, 2008)

*You Didn't Have to Be So Nice by The Lovin' Spoonful * 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCkPeDFytCE&feature=related

I was in the grocery store a few nights ago and in this song came on. I haven't heard it in such a long time, and it instantly brought me back to my childhood, spending countless hours rummaging through my parents album collection and listening to all the classics from the 60s and 70s. Sometimes I just have to stop and think about how fortunate I was as a child to have been exposed to so much great music, and how much richer my life is for it. 

This song is one of those brilliantly simple and innocent sounding tunes, such elegantly minimal production; the twangy guitars and smooth chord progressions, accented by those big orchestra chimes, and the background vocals are nothing short of perfect... all in all its really quite an extraordinary tune. 

So needless to say, this song has been stuck in my head. So much so that I just had to dig out my old _Best Of The Lovin' Spoonful_ LP this morning before work. lol Incidentally, my girlfriend got me the complete first season of _Welcome Back Kotter_ on DVD for Christmas... so I've kind of had John Sebastian on the brain.


----------



## Deidrababe (Jan 10, 2008)

That Damn Brittney Spears song.....

where she's too big now she's too thin.....

YGHWU#&***!!!!


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 10, 2008)

elle camino said:


> you can have it all - yo la tengo, since i heard it on a jukebox earlier tonight.
> 
> anyone who's never seen this performance (of one of the world's most heartbreakingly simple and beautiful love songs), needs to.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=aWr6Ep8N3OU
> ...



i don't know what the hell i repped you on last, but it has prevented me from doing so again about three times in the past week. 

regardless, excellent selection elle.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 10, 2008)

Would That Make You Love Me -- Robin Thicke


----------



## swordchick (Jan 12, 2008)

Robin Thicke is one of the best artists around. I have Joints & Jams by the Black Eyed Peas bumpin' in my head.




ashmamma84 said:


> Would That Make You Love Me -- Robin Thicke


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 13, 2008)

Get Me Bodied - Beyonce


...makes me wanna shake a tail feather! ::backs it up one time::


----------



## Amor (Jan 13, 2008)

I just heard it for the first time tonight...and now it won't get out of my head. lol.

Into The Night 
by Santana

Like a gift from the heavens, it was easy to tell,
It was love from above, that could save me from hell, She had fire in her soul it was easy to see,
how the devil himself could be pulled out of me, There were drums in the air as she started to dance,
Every soul in the room keeping time with there hands,
And we sang

(Chorus)
Ay oh ay oh ay oh ay,
And the voices rang like the angels sing,
And singing
Ay oh ay oh ay oh ay,
And we danced on into the night,
Ay oh ay oh,
Ay oh ay oh,
And we danced on into the night,

Like a piece to the puzzle that falls into place,
You could tell how we felt from the look on our faces,
we was spinning in circles with the moon in our eyes,
No room left to move in between you and I,
We forgot where we were and we lost track of time,
And we sang to the wind as we danced through the night,
And we sang

(Chorus)
Ay oh ay oh ay oh ay,
And the voices rang like the angels sing,
And singing
Ay oh ay oh ay oh ay,
And we danced on into the night,
Ay oh ay oh,
Ay oh ay oh,

And we danced on into the night,
Ay oh ay oh,
Ay oh ay oh,
And we danced on into the night,

(solo)

Like a gift from the heavens, it was easy to tell,
It was love from above, that could save me from hell, She had fire in her soul it was easy to see,
how the devil himself could be pulled out of me, There were drums in the air as she started to dance,
Every soul in the room keeping time with there hands,
And we sang

(Chorus)
Ay oh ay oh ay oh ay,
And the voices rang like the angels sing,
And singing
Ay oh ay oh ay oh ay,
And we danced on into the night,
Ay oh ay oh,
Ay oh ay oh,
And we danced on into the night,
(And the voices rang like the angels sing),
Ay oh ay oh,
Ay oh ay oh,
And we danced on into the night,
Ay oh ay oh ay oh ay,
(Ay oh ay oh),
Ay oh ay oh ay oh ay,
(Ay oh ay oh),
Singing ay oh ay oh ay oh ay,
(Ay oh ay oh),
And we danced on into the night


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 14, 2008)

Dropkick Murphys: "State of Massachusetts"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8S2rN17G_00

Dropkick Murphys are a "wicked awesome" band and they deserve much more national exposure than they get.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 14, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> Dropkick Murphys are a "wicked awesome" band and they deserve much more national exposure than they get.



THIS. and these:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo3D4OCqPXc&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pcx6W4se4DM&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5NiYqp8HoM (follow the dancing pint!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RI_lAJUFoio&feature=related



....except for 'Tessie'


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 14, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> THIS. and these:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo3D4OCqPXc&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pcx6W4se4DM&feature=related
> ...



Rock on themadhatter!


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 14, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> Rock on themadhatter!



Sadly it won't let me rep you. 

Anyway, right now for me:

Anything by the Archie Bronson Outfit. :happy:

Specifically: Derang Derang
Yeah, I know it's over a year-plus old, but who cares, decided to give it a spin again.


----------



## David Bowie (Jan 15, 2008)

Im headed for a land far away beside the crystal fountain

all the cops have wooden legs


http://youtube.com/watch?v=6iLD6ewxp8Q


----------



## natesnap (Jan 15, 2008)

Takes Over, The Breaks Over - Fall Out Boy (Akon Remix)


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 15, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> Dropkick Murphys are a "wicked awesome" band and they deserve much more national exposure than they get.



Are you kidding? Have you seen their tour schedule? They even played Delaware last year.....DELAWARE!!!!!!
http://dropkickmurphys.com/tour.html

Plus, I have their version of The Fields of Athenry currently stuck in my head.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 16, 2008)

*I know you won't* by Carrie underwood, great song and hard to sing...lol!:wubu:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 16, 2008)

Today it's..."Love Is Love" by Culture Club. 

Boy George is keen.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 17, 2008)

From a post I made in the *House/Trance/Electronica/Ibiza* thread a few days ago: 



LJ Rock said:


> There is an old track from back in the day that I used to hear on Soul24-7.com sometimes (before they closed down) that I absolutely loved. To the best of my recollection it was called "Africanism" and I think the artist was also called Africanism. It had a dope dance-hall/calypso style beat to it, accompanied by a repetitive jazz horn riff, and it was just so catchy and fun. I don't much else about the recording and I've never been able to find a recording of it anyplace, but I did manage to find a very short video clip on YouTube of a DJ spinning the record at a club someplace:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvcpDHMShks
> 
> Is anyone familiar with this record, or know where I could possibly score a copy (disc or download, whatever?) Any info is much appreciated!



I challenge you to listen to that clip and *not* get it stuck in your head. lol


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 18, 2008)

*"Haitian Divorce" by Steely Dan * 

I woke up this morning in a Steely Dan mood, and put on _Royal Scam_. I've had that tune stuck in my head ever since. Such a solid groove, and I love the lyrics. Leave it to Don Fagen to tell such a crazy story in such poetic language. 

Here is a clip I found on You Tube: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcokCLbdxuw


----------



## BeckaBoo (Jan 18, 2008)

Foo Fighters - The Pretender.

Dave Grohl, ahhhh...:wubu:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 18, 2008)

Because the night - 1000 Maniacs (kinda like this site) j/k!


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 24, 2008)

now the d and the a and the m and the n and the a and the t and the I! O! N!
loooooose your face
loooose your name
then get fitted for a suit of flame!

_innn-NNNN the afterlife._

BE GONE SQUIRREL NUT ZIPPERS. i cannot stop going through my *hell*-ish alphabet right now. :doh:


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 24, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> now the d and the a and the m and the n and the a and the t and the I! O! N!
> loooooose your face
> loooose your name
> then get fitted for a suit of flame!
> ...



Squirrel Nut Zippers, from....waaait for it.....
Chapel Hill, NC 

You're welcome.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 24, 2008)

*Chaka Khan's version of "A Night in Tunisia"* - a classic in every sense of the word! I keep looping the vamp at the end where Dizzy is blowing over Chaka's vocal hook: _"In the fourtieeeees... A night in Tunisiaaaaa..." _ 

Not a bad one to have stuck in there.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jan 24, 2008)

*Machinae Supremacy's cover of "Gimme More"*

Awesome doesn't begin to describe it. I decided to hurt myself and listen to the original - I got through about 30 seconds and closed the window, then went right back to the cover.

www.myspace.com/machinaesupremacy

Second track on the little music player there.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 24, 2008)

Downtown Train - Tom Waits.

Pretty song. Beautiful lyrics.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 24, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Squirrel Nut Zippers, from....waaait for it.....
> Chapel Hill, NC
> 
> You're welcome.



i was skankin' along to my little rendition of that song there, so actually - _you're_ welcome.

... i think. :blink:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 24, 2008)

Yep, it's that time of the night!

"Bad boys, bad boys, whatcha gonna do...."


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 24, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i was skankin' along to my little rendition of that song there, so actually - _you're_ welcome.
> 
> ... i think. :blink:



Then uhhh...thanks? I think? 

Wait, what are we doing? And were there moon boots involved?

Oh... Complete Control - The Clash....always.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 24, 2008)

Shakira Featuring Danzig "Hips Don't Lie"

Seriously. wtf. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHv3qO_Y8kk far too catchy for it's own good.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 25, 2008)

*"Jettin'" by Digable Planets * 

"....we get _funkaaaay!"_


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 25, 2008)

"raining blood" -slayer

just can't seem to get it out of my head.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 26, 2008)

Tattoo by Jordan Sparks.
Lol. :doh::huh:


----------



## Waxwing (Jan 26, 2008)

Three Dog Night's Joy to the World, just because the stupid furniture polish people think it's an appropriate ad jingle.

Remind me to stop watching TV.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 26, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Three Dog Night's Joy to the World, just because the stupid furniture polish people think it's an appropriate ad jingle.
> 
> Remind me to stop watching TV.



Thanks to Swiffer, "One way or another" also swims in my head!!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 26, 2008)

Falling Slowly- from the movie "Once". I love it, so it doesn't bother me..but it hasn't left my head for days.


----------



## Waxwing (Jan 26, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Thanks to Swiffer, "One way or another" also swims in my head!!



Haha me too. OT: even though I'm too lazy to ever update my site, I was moved to be angry at Swiffer: http://www.promnesiac.com/


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 26, 2008)

"Our Last Night" --Better Than Ezra.

It was playing in some coffee shop I was in last week and now it won't get the heck out of my head.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 28, 2008)

*"Dreaming" by Eddie Daniels * 

See my post about this tune in "The Jazz Thread." 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30794&page=3


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 8, 2008)

I've had two tunes stuck in my head all morning: "LA City Lights" by Candy Dulfer and "Midnight Train To Georgia" by Gladys Knight and the Pips.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 9, 2008)

Dance with the Devil by Breaking Benjamin.


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 28, 2008)

The Sergio Mendes and Brasil 66 version of "Fool On The Hill"


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 28, 2008)

"Hater" by Jill Scott 

so hate on me hater, it's now or later


----------



## jooliebug (Feb 28, 2008)

The Pill by Loretta Lynn My boyfriend was watching a documentary and now the song is thouroughly stuck in my brain.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Feb 28, 2008)

Right now? - When You Leave - Noonday Underground

and 

Sugar Daddy - Honey LaRochelle. I keep singing these two songs for days now.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 28, 2008)

"No One" ALicia keys


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 29, 2008)

"Ain't No Mountain High Enough" the Diana Ross version.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 29, 2008)

The Alvan and the Chipmunks Version of- What hurts the Most.

:blink:


----------



## Isa (Feb 29, 2008)

Right on Track - Breakfast Club


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 1, 2008)

Be our guest from Beauty and the beast I just went to a high school musical version of it.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 1, 2008)

"Clowns to the left of me, jokers to the right, here I am...

...Stuck in the middle with you"

Happy Saturday all!!!


----------



## DdeelishUK (Mar 1, 2008)

Rockstar - Nickelback - very catchy melody!


----------



## CuteFatChick (Mar 1, 2008)

The District Sleeps Alone Tonight-by The Postal Service


----------



## lipmixgirl (Mar 1, 2008)

joey - concrete blonde...

i keep singing it everywhere... in the shower, on the street, in the train, on the bus...

it won't leave my brain!:doh:


----------



## Mikaila (Mar 1, 2008)

My niece was playing "Cyclone" by Baby Bash on repeat... so my brain is stuck on that for awhile! Reading this whole thread in hopes of a new tune.. so far, no luck! haha


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 1, 2008)

Detroit by Sufjan Stevens


----------



## Christinabean27 (Mar 1, 2008)

LOW... 

Oh my god! I can't get that song out of my head... and it's just the chorus cause i can't understand what he is saying the rest of the time! But I love it!


C


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

"Head, shoulders, knees and toes!" Watching an 11th month old baby during the week, these songs certainly stick in your head


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

"I don't like Mondays" They come around too darned soon!


----------



## cobrasnyper (Mar 2, 2008)

65 Mustang - Five For Fighting
Wish I had one


----------



## ravfa (Mar 2, 2008)

"Had to Cry Today" - Blind Faith. . .since I saw it performed live last week.


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 3, 2008)

Here's a song that was played a couple times on the 60s psychedelic web radio called "Grocer Jack". The chorus, which is primarilly sung by children, will have you humming it upon first listen--but you have to hear the song all the way through. It's one of THEE catchiest pop diddies I've ever heard. But it's the chorus that will be tattooed in your mind:

Grocer Jack,
Grocer Jack,
Is it true what mommy says
You won't come back, 
Oh no no no noooo

If you hear the song a second time there's no hope for you at all. This song was actually part of what was intended to be a huge rock opera in England in the 60s, but the powers-that-be pulled the plug on it. But, damn, the songs are amazingly catchy.

Here's a video the singer made of it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ABlOapajWE


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 3, 2008)

"Don't Let It Get You Down" - The Crusaders


----------



## insomniak13 (Mar 3, 2008)

I dont know what its called but I've had that "put a lime in the coconut" song stuck in my head for a couple of days now


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 3, 2008)

We all live in a Yellow Submarine....


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 3, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> We all live in a Yellow Submarine....



Well thanks alot, now its stuck in my head too.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 3, 2008)

:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 3, 2008)

"Little Boxes" - the theme to the show Weeds on Showtime. Once you hear it, it just stays with you. My husband and I sing it all the time now.


----------



## troubadours (Mar 3, 2008)

goldilocks829 said:


> "Little Boxes" - the theme to the show Weeds on Showtime. Once you hear it, it just stays with you. My husband and I sing it all the time now.



i have the decemberists doing a great version of that! :]

the song stuck in my head atm is "brazil" by beirut...which is apparently a traditional wedding song or something. all i know is that i like theirs.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Mar 4, 2008)

The Way It Is - by Nicole Atkins.

Love.this.song.. :wubu: although its sort of uncharacteristic for me to say that, being that it's not generally _my_ type of tune. However, the way she belts out the notes is just hauntingly tragic and all too utterly irresistable not to sing along with her. Of course the lyrics ring one too many bells but the best songs always do. 

I blame myself though for putting it on repeat.


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 4, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> "Don't Let It Get You Down" - The Crusaders



Oddly enough I now have "I'll ALways Love My Mama" stuck in my head all because you mentioned The Crusaders.

It's a bit odd that you (or someone here) listed Diana Ross's "Ain't No Mountain" as a song they have stuck in their head since 80% of the song she's just talking. Go figyah.


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 4, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Oddly enough I now have "I'll ALways Love My Mama" stuck in my head all because you mentioned The Crusaders.
> 
> It's a bit odd that you (or someone here) listed Diana Ross's "Ain't No Mountain" as a song they have stuck in their head since 80% of the song she's just talking. Go figyah.



True about Diana's version of "Ain't No Mountain..." she is doing dramatic spoken word through most of it... but I think it's that key change near the end that really hooks ya, when the horns come in full blast and the back ground vocal harmonies swell.... That record brings back a lot of memories for me, I suppose that's what makes it "stick" more than anything else. I've come to appreciate it more and more I think as time goes on. 

Now I am curious about something, Les: how exactly did my mentioning The Crusaders lead you to think about "I'll Always Love My Mama" by _The Intruders? _


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

Alan Jackson's newest song "Small Town Southern Man"


----------



## CuteFatChick (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh, oh! At the time of posting my last song...the other song stuck with me totally left me....Lazy Eye-Silversun Pickups


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 4, 2008)

"Mighty Mighty" by Earth, Wind and Fire


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hot Cross Buns, hot cross buns... one a penny... two a penny.... hot cross buns, hot cross buns


- can you tell that I listen to nursery rhymes with my niece..


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Hot Cross Buns, hot cross buns... one a penny... two a penny.... hot cross buns, hot cross buns
> 
> 
> - can you tell that I listen to nursery rhymes with my niece..



Mar...lol...you silly girl you....

How about "The Eensy Beensy Spider...." hand movements and all!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 5, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Mar...lol...you silly girl you....
> 
> How about "The Eensy Beensy Spider...." hand movements and all!



Of course, you have to have the hand motions..... my niece, who is 11 months old, finds the hand motions for Head, Shoulders, Knees and Toes very funny.


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 5, 2008)

"Like A Prayer" by Madonna


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 5, 2008)

Lady Marmalade!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 5, 2008)

OK, now that I posted the chorus to Rock and Roll Heaven (Righteous Bros) on another thread I CAN'T GET IT OUT OF MY HEAD!!!!!


----------



## KentAllard71 (Mar 10, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i have the decemberists doing a great version of that! :]
> 
> the song stuck in my head atm is "brazil" by beirut...which is apparently a traditional wedding song or something. all i know is that i like theirs.



I have "The Crane Wife Parts 1&2" stuck in my head right now alternating with "Cowboy Dan" by Modest Mouse.


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 10, 2008)

*"Ooh La La" by Perfect Gentlemen* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7H8YPI3tRUk 

Hahaha... ok, so I haven't heard or even thought about this song since I was in high school. I was chillin' with my girl yesterday and she just started playing this song on her lap top. I'm like "holy cow! where did this come from?" She jogged my memory a bit, reminding me that the lead singer of this group was the son of Maurice Starr, the genius producer behind 80s/90s boy bands like New Edition and New Kids On The Block. Well, being that New Kids are reuniting for a tour and possible album, out comes all the associated old-school memorabilia.  

But I remember really digging this tune when I was like 15 or so, as they played it quite frequently on my favorite station WILD 1090 AM in Boston (RIP.) Good memories associated with this sweet but silly little ditty.... and yeah, TOTALLY stuck in my head now! lol


----------



## elle camino (Mar 10, 2008)

ugh. 
i don't get it either! it's just in there. forever.


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 10, 2008)

troubadours said:


> the song stuck in my head atm is "brazil" by beirut...which is apparently a traditional wedding song or something. all i know is that i like theirs.



Is this who you mean? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rqCy2QSJZM

That is in fact a very old song written by a Brazilian composer named Ary Barroso. Also known as "Aquarela do Brasil" it is one of my favorite songs. I have always been fond of the version A.C. Jobim recorded on his _Stone Flower_ LP.


----------



## Zoner (Mar 10, 2008)

For the longest time, I had _Age of Aquarius_ going through my head, only I was hearing it as "This is the dawning of the age of asparagus".

Stuck there until a friend told me the best cure for that was called 867-5309.

I hate her. I really do.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 10, 2008)

Don Rickles singing "I AM NICE GUY" and the particular lyric "Lady sorry about your knees"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 10, 2008)

If looks could kill - Heart

No explanation needed...


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 10, 2008)

The Girl in Saskatoon.  


I left a little town
A little south of Hudson Bay 
I couldn't find a thing, to make a rounder want to stay
I fought the wind across the baren waste in the crystal doom
Going for to marry the girl in Saskatoon
I'm glad I realized that no one could take her place
My heart was beating for her like the winter beat my face
But knowing that I'd see her made my spirit bright as June
I'm freezing but I'm burning for the girl in Saskatoon
South and West and following the cold December sun
I bedded down in the Carragana when my daily trek was done
Then up and pressing onward by the light of the morning moon
A prodical returning to the girl in Saskatoon
Then I found the trail that had packed beneath the snow
I made the final miles where the prairie lillies grow
The steeple on a church glistened by the prairie moon
I'm freezing but I'm burning for the girl in Saskatoon
My journey was forgotten
When I held her in my arms
My wonderlust was stiffled
By possesion of her charms
And even beneath the steeple
Where we couldn't wait till June
I found eternal spring with the girl in Saskatoon


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 12, 2008)

The Miles Davis composition "Four" as sung by George Benson and Al Jarreau on their Give It Up LP, which I was listening to yesterday and now have completely stuck on the brain.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 12, 2008)

Low-- I don't even know who sings it but I heard it on the radio and it's stuck in my head


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 12, 2008)

The jingle to the commercial for true credit report.com where the guy is dressed up like a pirate and he's working in the seafood restaurant. 

"should of gone to truuuue credit report.com 
I would have seen this coming at me like an atom bomb"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 12, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> The jingle to the commercial for true credit report.com where the guy is dressed up like a pirate and he's working in the seafood restaurant.
> 
> "should of gone to truuuue credit report.com
> I would have seen this coming at me like an atom bomb"



Now THATS funny g/f...when that commercial comes on, my H and I bop our heads back and forth like 'granny' does through the entire commercial...lol


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 12, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Now THATS funny g/f...when that commercial comes on, my H and I bop our heads back and forth like 'granny' does through the entire commercial...lol



I have to admit its a catchy song and the lyrics are pretty funny, I catch myself singing it all day long.


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 18, 2008)

*"It's Impossible" by The New Birth* 

"It's Impossible" is the English language version of the Spanish standard "Somos Novios", written by the premier Mexican bolero composer Armando Manzanero. The song was translated into English by Sid Wayne and first recorded by Perry Como in 1971. My favorite version of this song was recorded by The New Birth later that same year. The New Birth was best known for r&b classics like "Wildflower" and "Dream Merchant" but I think that their version of "It's Impossible" was a very funkified and moving rendition of a beautiful ballad, and very easy to get stuck in your ear.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 18, 2008)

Thy tried to make me go to Rehab, I said no, no, no...


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 18, 2008)

I shoulda ben a cowboy baby with the top back back and the sun shine shinin'--Kid rock


----------



## gothic_darkangel666 (Mar 18, 2008)

The song that I've had swirling around in my head for the past few days is the Japanese version of Girlfriend.


Hey hey anoko wa ima ichi 
Ne ne atarashii ko ga hitsuyou 
Hey hey atashi nante iinjyanai 

Hey hey atashi ni wa wakatteru 
No way no way himitsujyanai 
Hey hey atashi ga natteageru 

You're so fine I want you mine you're so delicious 
I think about you all the time you're so addictive 
Don't you know what I can do to make you feel alright (Alright...) 

Don't pretend I think you know I'm damn precious 
And hell yeah, I'm the mother fucking princess 
I can tell you like me too and you know I'm right (I'm right...) 

She's like so whatever 
You could do so much better 
I think we should get together now 
And that's what everyone's talking about 

hey hey anoko wa ima ichi 
ne ne atarashii ko ga hitsuyou 
hey hey atashi nante iinjyanai 

hey hey atashi ni wa wakatteru 
no way no way himitsujyanai 
hey hey atashi ga natteageru 

I can see the way, I see the way you look at me 
And even when you look away I know you think of me 
I know you talk about me all the time again and again (Again and again...) 

So come over here and tell me what I wanna hear 
Better, yet, make your girlfriend disappear 
I don't wanna hear you say her name ever again (And again...) 

Because... 

She's like so whatever 
And she could do so much better 
I think we should get together now 
And that's what everyone's talking about 

hey hey anoko wa ima ichi 
ne ne atarashii ko ga hitsuyou 
hey hey atashi nante iinjyanai 

hey hey atashi ni wa wakatteru 
no way no way himitsujyanai 
hey hey atashi ga natteageru 

(Uh) 
In a second you'll be wrapped around my finger 
'Cause I can, 'cause I can do it better 
There's no other, so when's it gonna sink in 
She's so stupid, what the hell were you thinking? 

(Uh) 
In a second you'll be wrapped around my finger 
'Cause I can, 'cause I can do it better 
There's no other, so when's it gonna sink in 
She's so stupid, what the hell were you thinking? 

hey hey anoko wa ima ichi 
ne ne atarashii ko ga hitsuyou 
hey hey atashi nante iinjyanai 

hey hey atashi ni wa wakatteru 
no way no way himitsujyanai 
hey hey atashi ga natteageru 

hey hey anoko wa ima ichi 
ne ne atarashii ko ga hitsuyou 
hey hey atashi nante iinjyanai 

hey hey atashi ni wa wakatteru 
no way no way himitsujyanai 
hey hey atashi ga natteageru 

Hey, hey!

It's a totally awsome song.....even though she screwed up at her concert in Vancouver


----------



## gothic_darkangel666 (Mar 18, 2008)

jooliebug said:


> Low-- I don't even know who sings it but I heard it on the radio and it's stuck in my head


 Low is by Flo Rider and T Pain. Yeah I occasionally get that one stuck in my head too. It's a good song and makes me think of one of my Roleplaying Characters.


----------



## Zoom (Mar 18, 2008)

Yesterday I finally found a full-length MP3 of the song "Zoom Zoom" from those car commercials.

But today's song stuckage is brought to you by Regis & Kelly, who had Seal on the show and I got to listen to "Dumb" which has the stupidest chorus EVER:



Seal said:


> So wish that I could make you feel at home and watch you there
> But I never hear you scream
> Dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb
> Dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb


It's actually worse than Ringo Starr's "La De Da".


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 25, 2008)

*"Hollywood" by Rick James.... * ​
*Good-bye, Mama
Good-bye, Papa
I'm going to do good
In Hollywood!​ *


​


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 26, 2008)

U and ur hand--Pink Forget your drink just give me the money it's just you and your hand tonight. LOL I love that song.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 26, 2008)

"Alice's Restaurant" by Arlo Guthrie. It's a fucking 20 minute song, so in your head you have to sort of FFWD to the good parts and quickly. Like when someone starts singing "Come Sail Away," you can't do anything else until you finish it.

"And you wanna ask me if I'm moral enough to join the army--burn women, kids, houses and villages--after being a litterbug..."


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 26, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> "Alice's Restaurant" by Arlo Guthrie. It's a fucking 20 minute song, so in your head you have to sort of FFWD to the good parts and quickly. Like when someone starts singing "Come Sail Away," you can't do anything else until you finish it.
> 
> "And you wanna ask me if I'm moral enough to join the army--burn women, kids, houses and villages--after being a litterbug..."



I love the movie too.


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 16, 2008)

_*"Never Wanna Live Without Your Love"*_ by *Angela Bofill* and *Narada Michael Walden.* It was a previously unreleased bonus track on her *Something About You* CD, and a great 80's-style ballad/duet in a tradition of 80's-style ballad/duets. Their harmonies are so powerful, I don't know why that song was never released... it could have been a big hit. 

Anyways, I've been on the road a lot lately, and I have that song on my iPod... it comes on random and it makes for great cruisin' music.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 16, 2008)

*"Stand By Your Man," *by Tammy Wynette.

Weird for two reasons:
1. Feminist, hello!
2. That song is old enough to be my mom.

I was raised on country and old-timey music. 

I had "She's Not There" by the Animals in my head for a month.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 16, 2008)

Zoner said:


> For the longest time, I had _Age of Aquarius_ going through my head, only I was hearing it as "This is the dawning of the age of asparagus".
> 
> Stuck there until a friend told me the best cure for that was called 867-5309.
> 
> I hate her. I really do.




Hahahaha.

I wonder if people still prank that number, or if its even still in existence.


----------



## Mythik (Apr 16, 2008)

"The Girl from Ipanema." Sheesh...


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 21, 2008)

_*Just You N Me*_ by *Chicago*  

What a great tune, so many great memories from my early childhood. I always loved how it turned from a "pop" tune to a "jazz tune" in the middle of the record, with that very _Wayne Shorter-esque_ soprano sax solo. I'll never forget the time I saw Chicago and Earth Wind and Fire in concert, and Chicago came on and did this tune.... they really broke it down and let the sax player go off on his solo. It was awesome!  

Oh and btw - _Happy Belated Birthday_ "STUCK in the head" thread! Hard to believe something I posted over a year ago is still going strong. hehe


----------



## MattB (Apr 21, 2008)

...this song was stuck in my head a week ago, and now since I decided to browse the boards a bit and I saw this thread, it's come back...it's torture, and it's very annoying...

It's from a Bugs Bunny cartoon where he's singing it in a nasally voice while showering under a waterfall. This french lumberjack-type guy keeps cutting off his water supply by building dams. It's repeated about 4-5 times in the episode each time that Bugs gets the water running again...sing along if you remember it...

"Those April showers, may come your way, they bring the flowers, that bloom-in-a-MAAAY!" :doh:

Save me...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 21, 2008)

"Sha na na na...sha na na na...hey hey, goodbye!"


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 22, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> "Sha na na na...sha na na na...hey hey, goodbye!"



haha, good one.... for a second I thought it was gonna be: 

*Get a job! *
Sha-na-na-na
Sha-na-na-na-na
*Get a job!*
Sha-na-na-na
Sha-na-na-na-na


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 22, 2008)

Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport. It's a classic from my childhood and I still have the original LP somewhere.

Turn me 'ide when I'm dead, Fred,
Turn me 'ide when I'm dead...
Then he turned his hide when he died, Clyde--that's it hanging there on the shed!


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 24, 2008)

Before I left the house this morning I had *"Come Dancing"* by *The Kinks* stuck in my head for no apparent reason. I haven't heard that tune in years, but that whimsical Farfisa organ melody just came wafting in out of no where and that was it... STUCK!


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 24, 2008)

I nearly always have a song stuck in my head. Currently it's Will.I.Am - I'm a heartbreaker, i'm a heartbreakerrrrr!


----------



## Tieve (Apr 24, 2008)

I can't get 'Waltzing Matilda' played on the bagpipes out of my head! I heard someone play it this morning and it sounded so beautiful. A nice mix of Scotland and Australia for a Scot in Oz 

I think my hubby is getting annoyed of me trying to hum it (bagpipe style) though hehe


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 5, 2008)

_*Hello Goodbye*_ by *The Beatles -* 

I did a gig last night playing for some kids at a private school (a good friend of mine is a music teacher there.) One of the songs the kids did was _Hello Goodbye._ I have loved that song ever since I was a young shorty, it was really fun to play live. Of course, most of these kids only knew it as "that song from the Target commercial." lol


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 5, 2008)

Mother 'uckas -Flight of the Conchords
I was singing this at work...I was looked at, rather strangely


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok....there is an older country-ish song that sounds kinda like it's set to a Native American beat almost....and I think it's called "Elijah"...maybe.


*sigh*


:doh:


ETA: Kaw-liga is what it is by Hank Williams, Sr. Thanks, Sam


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks to the music bakers dozen game and its one hit wonders category, I have the song 
Put Your Hand In The Hand by the group Ocean and the song One Tin Soldier(The legend Of Billy Jack) stuck in my head.


----------



## gwydion (Jun 8, 2008)

``Borneo'' by the band ``Firewater'':

``Well I ain't gonna live in your world no more
(Hey, Borneo)
Yeah feeling like a funky two-bit whore
(Here I come, Borneo)
Got a monkey for a president
(Hey, Borneo)
And a head all filled up with cement
(Look out, Borneo)''

&etc. Great song, really fucking great band.


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 8, 2008)

"Can't Get Used To Losing You" by The English Beat


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Jun 8, 2008)

The Legionnaire's Lament by The Decemberists.


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 11, 2008)

"Caress" by Buffalo Tom


----------



## g-squared (Jun 11, 2008)

Yoshimi battles the Pink Robots Pt.1 - The Flaming Lips


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jun 11, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Mother 'uckas -Flight of the Conchords
> I was singing this at work...I was looked at, rather strangely



yeah strangely enough my relatives didn't appreciate it either


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jun 11, 2008)

radiohead's jigsaw falling into place...got the whole production method on my mind - reminds me in a way of how Elton's Levon was constructed


----------



## Baba Fats (Jun 12, 2008)

I had a roommate in college who played Frank Zappa records virtually nonstop. As a result of such continuous exposure, I have the entire "One Size Fits All" LP permanently embedded in my brain. Whenever I'm overtired, it somehow triggers my Zappa neurons, and the whole album starts playing in my mind, guitar licks, flambé vocals and all. I have not actually listened to any of these songs since the late '70s, but I don't need to. All I have to do is to get up after only a couple of hours' sleep, and while I'm standing in the shower trying to wake myself, what runs through my head is:

She was the daughter of a wealthy Florentine pogen
Read 'em and weep was her adjustable slogan
She was the debutante daisy with a color-note organ
Deep in the street she drove a '59 Morgan ...

or:

Have you heard the news? (News? What news?)
Can't afford no shoes (Get a good deal on tape!)
Have you heard the news? (News? Can't afford a paper!)
Can't afford no shoes (Why-yo-hai!)
Went to buy some cheap detergent
Some emergent nation got my load
Got my load
Got my toad
That I stowed ...

I went looking for these lyrics online, just to see if my memory of them was still accurate after nearly 30 years. I found this:

http://crydee.sai.msu.ru/public/lyrics/cs-uwp/z/zappa.frank/one.size.fits.all

Reading through "Can't Afford No Shoes," I realized that whoever transcribed it missed the "Got my toad" line. _My aging brain actually knows these songs better than the Internet._ How scary is that, kids?


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 16, 2008)

*"Three Little Birds" by Bob Marley * 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnDrbagYm24 

Rise up this mornin,
Smiled with the risin sun,
Three little birds
Pitch by my doorstep
Singin sweet songs
Of melodies pure and true,
Sayin, (this is my message to you-ou-ou

Singin: dont worry bout a thing,
cause every little thing gonna be all right.
Singin: dont worry (dont worry) bout a thing,
cause every little thing gonna be all right!


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 16, 2008)

"Nicety" by Michel'le


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 16, 2008)

I recently had David Bowie's "Rebel Rebel" in my head for 3 days straight.


----------



## The Fez (Jun 16, 2008)

Jesus He Knows Me - Genesis

and it has been for FIVE STRAIGHT DAYS. ARGH.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 18, 2008)

*
"Sexy Mama" by The Moments*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3YzNBy-WHY 


I posted this on the Sexiest Songs thread yesterday... haven't been able to get this sexy-hypnotic beat out of my head ever since.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 18, 2008)

If I Only Had a Brain, from yes...the Wizard of Oz...damnit that song wont let me go...


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 18, 2008)

I Swear...the All 4 One version


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 18, 2008)

"Redemption Song" by Bob Marley


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2008)

"Make It Last Forever" by Keith Sweat 

I've been in a total 80s mood lately.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 1, 2008)

Stop, Stop, Stop by The Hollies




*See the girl with cymbals on her fingers entering through the door....*:doh:


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 1, 2008)

Been in an 80's mood, so I borrowed Carla's 80's compilation, and now I can't get Duran Duran's "The Reflex" out of my head!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 2, 2008)

On the road again - Willie Nelson


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Aug 2, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I Swear...the All 4 One version



Thanks, now so do I. But I still love you anyway.:wubu:

Until I read that post, it was "It's Only Me(The Wizard of Magicland)" by Barenaked Ladies. I'm feeling narcissistic lately.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 2, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Thanks, now so do I. But I still love you anyway.:wubu:



I love you, too :kiss2:


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 2, 2008)

Bob Marley's Jammin'


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 2, 2008)

The song that's stuck in my head is, unfortunately, the jingle from that new commercial for a certain firm which shall remain nameless that provides instant cash for your structured settlements.

The commercial is in the style of an opera and, I hate to say it, I find the jingle very catchy.

_"I have a structured settlement and I need cash now! Call 1-800...."
_
EEk. I keep hearing it over and over.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 2, 2008)

Disterbia by Rihanna. Im not a huge fan of most of her songs but this one is kinda cool. And wont leave my brain!! Oh well. Could be worse I guess.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 3, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Disterbia by Rihanna. Im not a huge fan of most of her songs but this one is kinda cool. And wont leave my brain!! Oh well. Could be worse I guess.



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand now it's stuck in my head thanks Sasha *deep breath*


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 4, 2008)

Pretty Poison - "Catch Me I'm Falling" 

Random 80s tune stuckage lol


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 4, 2008)

Inspite Of Ourselves by John Prine.


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 5, 2008)

Freda Payne's "Band of Gold"


----------



## Mishty (Aug 5, 2008)

Really Got A Hold On Me, Smokey Robinson


----------



## leighcy (Aug 5, 2008)

Milez iz Ded by Afghan Whigs.

"don't forget the alcohol...."

It's never ever leaving my brain. I just know it.


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 5, 2008)

*"That Hump" by Erykah Badu * 

Her latest album *New Amerykah Part One (4th World War)* is pretty weird overall, but definitely has more than a few hard-core funk gems on it. This is definitely one of them! The beat and bass line is just hypnotic, and it gets in your head real good.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 6, 2008)

i just have to add ... i always get a little smile on my face when people don't just list the song (absolutely nothing bad about that, don't get me wrong!) but actually go into a little blurb about the song, the memories, the lyrics ... what have you. 

i don't know, it just seems like you can sense the excitement they have for the music which appeals to them. 

damn cool in my book.


----------



## DeniseW (Aug 6, 2008)

Stand by R.E.M. I heard it on XM and can't stop singing it


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 6, 2008)

MetalGirl said:


> Inspite Of Ourselves by John Prine.



Seriously, you are kicking so much ass it's not even funny :wubu:

edit - you don't even know.


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 7, 2008)

*"Just As Long As We Have Love" by The Spinners feat. Dionne Warwick *

Such a beautiful ballad from the 70s Philly-soul era. Leave it master song smiths Thom Bell and Linda Creed to bring us such lush strings and sweet melancholy harmonies tied together with a heartfelt and timeless message: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aI-MAoH68QQ 

What a contrast to the often materialistic, _bling bling_ type themes found in much of today's music. There was just something so real, so sincere about this music. Sometimes I wonder where we all went wrong... but thank God we can still go back and listen to classics like this.


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 21, 2008)

_*Stormy Weather,*_ the classic standard written by Harold Arlen and Ted Koehler, first sung by Ethel Waters at The Cotton Club in Harlem, and made famous by Lena Horne. I heard some friends of mine performing this song recently, and it brought back some good memories for me. 

As a child I beleive I first heard this song on the classic episode of _Sanford and Son_ where Fred meets Lena Horne during a tour of NBC Studios tricks her into coming back to his junkyard. lol I remember laughing when I heard Redd Foxx singing _Stormy Weather_ in his old gravely voice. Sometime after my mother surprised me by pulling the sheet music for the tune out of her old piano bench and singing it for me. Ever since then it has always been one of my favorite songs.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 21, 2008)

Been listening to some 80s classic rock this morning, Journey's "Don't Stop Believing" has my attenion so far....


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 21, 2008)

This is the song that never ends...yes it goes on and on, my friends. Some people started singing it not knowing what it was and they'll continue singing it forever just because...


*weeps uncontrollably*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 21, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> This is the song that never ends...yes it goes on and on, my friends. Some people started singing it not knowing what it was and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
> 
> 
> *weeps uncontrollably*



*hands CAMellie a Puffs Plus*


----------



## Suze (Aug 21, 2008)

Janelle Monae - Sincerely Jane

i don't mind, though. cause it's friggin awesome.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 21, 2008)

Starseed - Our Lady Peace

~~Totally not my style of music, but I really dig this song. The theme of it is very catchy!


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 21, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> *hands CAMellie a Puffs Plus*



*sniffle* Thanks


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Aug 21, 2008)

"Girls will be boys and boys will be girls
Its a mixed up muddled up shook up world except for lola
Lo-lo-lo-lo lola..."
da Kinks


----------



## SweetNYLady (Aug 21, 2008)

"Keep Forgettin'" by Michael McDonald. 

I hear even just a few notes of this song and it's stuck in my head for weeks and weeks. Thing is, I don't even like the song!!!!! (Probably for the way it sticks with me for soooooo long!) I swear, I think at one point in my life I had it in my head for month after month!

I 'keep forgettin' to RUN AWAY plugging my ears when it's on!


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 22, 2008)

Can't Help Loving Dat Man from Showboat. It's lodged in my brain meat.


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 22, 2008)

A Better Place To Be by Harry Chapin. -sappy-


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 22, 2008)

Me and Julio Down By the School Yard (and only those lyrics specifically lol)- Paul Simon


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 23, 2008)

Stagger Lee - Lloyd Price


*sighs*


----------



## mademoiselle (Aug 23, 2008)

*say it again by mariè digby*

its a nice song,i heard it on the radio going home, some 2 hours and i still have its tune on my head.. :doh:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 23, 2008)

Got the Allman Brothers stuck this morning -thanks Music Lovers thread....

Heard it in a love song.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 23, 2008)

It's Only Make Believe by Conway Twitty


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

Personal Jesus - Some Band(not really, i don't know the name)


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 23, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> Personal Jesus - Some Band(not really, i don't know the name)




Depeche Mode



or Marilyn Manson


depending on your taste


----------



## Red (Aug 23, 2008)

The Verve- Love is the Noise (woohoo whoowhoo hooo)


----------



## troubadours (Aug 23, 2008)

this song is so good ;_;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6zdhHLvT7k


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 28, 2008)

Let The Dollar Circulate-Billy Paul


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 29, 2008)

"Up Up and Away" by the 5th Dimension.... don't ask me why. lol


----------



## leighcy (Aug 29, 2008)

"Violet Hill" by Coldplay.

And it's not going away anytime soon.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 29, 2008)

Sunshine of Your Love by Cream


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 29, 2008)

Mai Tai Roa Ai by Steve Dahl and the Dahlfins


----------



## Fonzy (Aug 29, 2008)

The Good Ones - The Kills


----------



## yoyoyoyo (Aug 29, 2008)

the beat to american boy, not so much the words.


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 30, 2008)

David Bowie..."ch ch ch ch chaaanges"


----------



## Fonzy (Aug 30, 2008)

Time to Pretend - MGMT


----------



## leighcy (Aug 30, 2008)

Fonzy said:


> Time to Pretend - MGMT




Awesome song.


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 2, 2008)

The Doors  Break on Through 

seems to reflect the kind of mood I'm in today


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 28, 2008)

More than a Feeling by Boston - Apparently, my neighbors end EVERY major holiday with bad karaoke in their "karaoke garage"


----------



## mimosa (Nov 28, 2008)

Damn you, Beyonce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:doh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2pitbGn95I


----------



## bexy (Nov 28, 2008)

Zydrate Anatomy from Repo! The Genetic Opera. I wanna see it I wanna see it I wanna see it!!!!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 28, 2008)

"take time to know her" by Percy Sledge- classic.


----------



## chm85 (Nov 28, 2008)

"another way to die" by jack white and alicia keys... it's the theme to the new bond movie and i'm really really digging it


----------



## B68 (Nov 28, 2008)

What Jimmy Page was doing with Kashmir in a '79 live performance...


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 30, 2008)

that little "move it" song from the madagascar commerical...can't get it out of my brain...:doh:


----------



## Mythik (Dec 5, 2008)

"Mercy Me", by Marvin Gaye.

But I like it, so I'll let it stay for a while.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 5, 2008)

Power of Love - Celine Dion 


how gay, huh?


----------



## squidge dumpling (Dec 5, 2008)

Strong Enough- Cher


----------



## steely (Dec 6, 2008)

Oddly enough,AC/DC,anything.Everytime I turn on the radio there's an AC/DC song.Then it get's stuck.The latest is Have a Drink On Me.I haven't listened to them since I was 15.


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 6, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Damn you, Beyonce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:doh:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2pitbGn95I




I saw this before i posted. I play this stupid song every day. I even catch myself doin some of the movements to the video. It's not pretty.:blush:


----------



## frankman (Dec 6, 2008)

Whenever I see the words "stuck in your head" my headmusic sort of throws up a Pavlovian Seven Nation Army, by the White Stripes. That song haunts me.


----------



## Cupcake343 (Dec 6, 2008)

Just Dance - Lady Gaga haha... I'm not even sure why I love it so much... it's just amazing... oh... and Womanizer, I'm not ashamed... I love Britney! lol


----------



## steely (Dec 6, 2008)

Womanizer is my latest guilty pleasure.I don't care,when Britney is on her game she is hella catchy.Then I'm singing,You think I'm crazy.I GOT your crazy!LOL


----------



## crice7 (Dec 8, 2008)

"white rabbit" by jefferson airplane, no lie. i want to get that "another way to die" song stuck in my head, but i forgot how it goes. 

can anyone sing the lyrics for me? :blush:


----------



## Mishty (Dec 8, 2008)

Some strange cover of "Crazy Love".....
I think I heard it as a ringtone in Wal-Mart a while ago, and now it's stuck. :doh:


----------



## mimosa (Dec 8, 2008)

cinnamitch said:


> I saw this before i posted. I play this stupid song every day. I even catch myself doin some of the movements to the video. It's not pretty.:blush:



HAHA! ME TOO! You are too cute.:happy:

okay.....I have to admit, I do some of the dance moves for my son just to make him laugh. And trust me...HE DOES.


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

The beautiful life song on TLC.
Hey,child,up and go a big world
is out there waiting and it's a beautiful life
and it's beautiful time to be here.

This song goes round my head constantly which is fine because it's cute and catchy.


----------



## swordchick (Dec 13, 2008)

Holiday Road by Lindsey Buckingham is stuck in my head since I have watched National Lampoon's Vacation twice today,


----------



## frankman (Dec 16, 2008)

Robert Palmer's Johnny and Mary, the version by Placebo.

I find the sentence "Mary says he changes his mind more than a woman" milling and milling in my head. Great song.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 21, 2008)

"Sway"- but it's the Antonio Banderas I CAN'T SING BUT I'M GONNA DO IT ANYWAY COS ITS MY T.V. COMMERCIAL version


----------



## squidgemonster (Dec 22, 2008)

In Dreams,by Roy Orbison,I used to be able to sing like him ,but I cant hit the high notes like I used to..


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 27, 2008)

It Must Be Summer by the Fountains of Wayne. 

...and the sun is beating me senseless, I feel defenseless like a dying lamb.
Don't want to go by the oceanside don't wanna lay in the sand...do you understand, do you understand?


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't Fear the Reaper.......STILL.....this is going on ALL DAY here people. 

*curses imfree*....no really


----------



## kittencat (Feb 2, 2009)

ok so for some really stranger reason..

grim reaper-fear no evil .....lol it has been stuck in my head for quite a few days now..and i suspect that it will be something else soon


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 2, 2009)

Beyonce's All The Single Ladies....
"....if ya like it then ya shoulda put a ring on it..."


----------



## Uriel (Feb 2, 2009)

kittencat said:


> ok so for some really stranger reason..
> 
> grim reaper-fear no evil .....lol it has been stuck in my head for quite a few days now..and i suspect that it will be something else soon



Wanna trade for my Stryper's 'Soldiers Under Command' ?




-Uriel


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 2, 2009)

STILL 

Don't Fear The Reaper... after my yesterday post of more cowbell :doh:

I have myself to blame.

Hope it has left your head now also, Dr. P Marshall


----------



## OneFAsView (Feb 2, 2009)

Killer Queen -- 

I've been on a Queen and Freddie Mercury kick of late, having recently
watched the Biography channel special on Freddie Mercury. His
true name is Farrokh Bulsara, and he was raised on the Africa Coast, and schooled in India, before his parents fled to the UK following civil unrest
in Zanzibar.


----------



## frankman (Feb 2, 2009)

Kate Nash, Mouthwash.

And we're singing oh-oh on a friday night...


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 2, 2009)

Someone Speaks Softly - Hannah Fury

Beautiful.... Haunting.... But Beautiful


----------



## BTB (Feb 2, 2009)

I have been rickrolled too often, so I am starting too like it.


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 3, 2009)

this.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-xfUUVKbhg


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 3, 2009)

"we're not gonna take it, NO! We ain't gonna take it! We're not gonna take it anymooooooooore"


----------



## DeniseW (Feb 6, 2009)

"Here I Go Again" by Whitesnake, I heard it on XM radio today and can't stop singing it or thinking about the video with Tawny Kitaen sitting on the white car...she was HOT!!!


----------



## Esther (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Gold Lion

I threw that disc on at work today... about 8 hours ago!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Feb 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0j0dpotQxlQ


sista big bones, anthony hamilton- feel good song!


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 17, 2010)

"Love Power" by Dionne Warwick and Jeffery Osborne - been stuck there for a couple days now.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 17, 2010)

Hallelujah-Leonard Cohen


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 17, 2010)

Baby Can I Hold You Tonight - Tracy Chapman

I am happy to have this stuck in my head! Could be worse


----------



## kristineirl (Jun 17, 2010)

"Out Tonight" has been stuck in my head since I woke up. For those familiar with the musical RENT, it's Mimi's song after she gets done strippin' and etc. 
_
So let's find a bar, so dark we forget who we are. and all the scars from the nevers and maybes die_


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 17, 2010)

THAT DAMN KESHA SONG "WHEN I WAKE UP IN THE MORNING...". That Jerseyish accent is addictive.

Wake up in the morning feeling like P Diddy (Hey, what up girl?) 
got my glasses- I'm out the door - I'm gonna hit this city (Let's go) 
Before I leave, brush my teeth with a bottle of Jack 
Cause when I leave for the night, I ain't coming back 

I'm talking - pedicure on our toes, toes 
Trying on all our clothes, clothes 
Boys blowing up our phones, phones 
Drop-toping, playing our favorite cds 
Pulling up to the parties 
Tryna get a little bit tipsy 

[CHORUS] 
Don't stop, make it pop 
DJ, blow my speakers up 
Tonight, I'mma fight 
'Til we see the sunlight 
Tick tock, on the clock 
But the party don't stop


----------



## sarie (Jun 17, 2010)

neil young's 'after the gold rush'. could be worse <3


----------



## Micara (Jun 17, 2010)

That dopey "California Girls" song by Katy Perry. What an irritatingly catchy and stupid song.


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 17, 2010)

Black Eyed Peas "Lets Get it Started" .. See HOT TUB TIME MACHINE to see Why!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoOp0UjNXBI You know how to love me!


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 22, 2010)

"Tuff Enuff" by The Fabulous Thunderbirds.

Dammit.


----------



## Micara (Jun 22, 2010)

"Your Love is My Drug"- Ke$ha

Somebody shoot me.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 22, 2010)

That Justine Bieber Baby song! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pr7dspHLOS8 

I woke up with that opening horn intro in my head... not a bad way to start the day. This song is like a fanfare for the summertime party season. Get down!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 22, 2010)

"Stuck in the middle with you" by Steelers Wheel

Yeah i watched Reservoir Dogs last night.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 22, 2010)

A Jersey-Shore Parody of Ke$ha's "Tik Tok" called* "The Snooki Song". *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrfUXuBaJ1E

Lyrics:
Wake up in the morning, gonna find a guido
A nice, juiced, hot, tanned guy
who might look good in a Speedo
Before I leave, tease my hair
put the pouf in the back
and most importantly
i gotta bronze my face with shellac

I'm talking,
grab a pickle for the road (road)
Get into the Jersey mode (mode)
Get the pouf it's own area code (code)

{laugh}

Little Italian flags on my toes (toes)
Got my signature guidette pose (pose)
Maybe today I won't get socked in the nose (nose)
(nnnnnnnnnnnose)

CHORUS:
Let's score, in Jersey Shore
Ouch my hair's stuck in the door!
Be as tan as i can so that
i can steal your man
When i walk down the block
all their heads will turn in shock
oh oh oh oh,oh oh oh oh

CHORUS(repeat):
Let's score, in Jersey Shore
Ouch my hair's stuck in the door
be as tan as i can so that
i can steal your man
When i walk down the block
all their heads will turn in shock
oh oh oh oh,oh oh oh oh


----------



## kristineirl (Jun 22, 2010)

in your heeeaaad 
in your heeaaaad
ZOMBEH
ZOMBEH
ZOMBAY AY AY AYE


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 22, 2010)

^ THAT made me think of the The Cranberries 

Awesome Band, but not for head songs.

THANKS A LOT.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 22, 2010)

Pinball Wizard

by The Who


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 22, 2010)

Particle Man. 

OMG this earworm is in deep. Days on end it just won't go. I even tried digging it out with Come Sail Away. No dice. Shit.


----------



## Chode McBlob (Jun 22, 2010)

At the moment it's "Comfortable Numb" - Pink Floyd - The Wall.


----------



## iglooboy55 (Jun 22, 2010)

Chocolate Rain thanks to happyface83.


----------



## Kbbig (Jun 23, 2010)

Time Is Running Out by Muse. In particular the "Oh WooOoo Yeah Yeah Yeah Yeah Yeah" part. It's strange because this used to be one of the only songs I didn't like by them, but now it's awesome for me.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 23, 2010)

Love You Madly- Cake The song makes me want to dance


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 23, 2010)

TiK ToK - Ke$ha

Damn song is infectious.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks to Aqua Teen Hunger Force.... I want Candy - MC Pee Pants 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQvLKYu7izQ


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 23, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> TiK ToK - Ke$ha
> 
> Damn song is infectious.


Oh no! Don't give in, Willow! Don't give in! 
ITS LIKE HERPES FOR THE EAR, JUST DON'T GIVE IN!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks to the Bob and Tom show
"It's a great Day" (For me to whoop somebody's ass)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySiK0THVWVE


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 23, 2010)

Most boys suck Spiderbait its just soo darn catchy


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 23, 2010)

The Viennese Waltz, don't ask!


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 23, 2010)

warning sign by coldplay


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks to the World Cup USA win today...

We Are The Champions 

by Queen


----------



## kristineirl (Jun 23, 2010)

Radiohead's High & Dry. 

For being a super depressing ass song, It sure does make me happy.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 23, 2010)

Everything I Once Had - The Honorary Title


----------



## biggirlsrock (Jun 23, 2010)

Woo Hoo...you know, the commercial for Vonnage. Been in my head for the past 3 days...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfhuXcBqKLA


----------



## HappyFA75 (Jun 23, 2010)

"Vanilla Twilight" by Owl City. And thats not a Bad thing either. I LOVE This song!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Jun 23, 2010)

biggirlsrock said:


> Woo Hoo...you know, the commercial for Vonnage. Been in my head for the past 3 days...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfhuXcBqKLA



Thats "Woo Hoo" By The 5-6-7-8s. Kill Bill Soundtrack. Horrible Movie, Both of them.. GREAT Song.

"Woo-Hoo! Woo-Hoo-Hoo!
Woo-Hoo! Woo-Hoo-Hoo!
Woo-Hoo! Woo-Hoo-Hoo!
Woo-Hoo! Woo-Hoo-Hoo!
Woo-Hoo! Woo-Hoo!
Woo-Hoo! Woo-Hoo-Hoo!"

Hope this helps.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Jun 23, 2010)

biggirlsrock said:


> Woo Hoo...you know, the commercial for Vonnage. Been in my head for the past 3 days...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfhuXcBqKLA



Thats "Woo Hoo" By the 5-6-7-8s. Kill Bill soundtrack. Id type the Lyrics but...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 24, 2010)

Thomas Dolby - She Blinded Me With Science 

(SCIENCE! SC-SC-SCIENCE!  )


----------



## HappyFA75 (Jun 24, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Thomas Dolby - She Blinded Me With Science
> 
> (SCIENCE! SC-SC-SCIENCE!  )



-SCIENCE!- 

And Failed me in Biology! 

And BigGirlsRock: Its "Woo-Hoo" by The 5-6-7-8s. From Kill Bill. 

Hope i have been Helpful, ive been trying to get that Info in!


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 24, 2010)

kristineirl said:


> in your heeeaaad
> in your heeaaaad
> ZOMBEH
> ZOMBEH
> ZOMBAY AY AY AYE



If the system would allow me to rep you for this, I WOULD.


----------



## iglooboy55 (Jun 24, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Thanks to Aqua Teen Hunger Force.... I want Candy - MC Pee Pants
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQvLKYu7izQ



fuck yeah. athf rocks.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 24, 2010)

here's a hint:

"and the man in the back said everyone attack...."


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 25, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> here's a hint:
> 
> "and the man in the back said everyone attack...."



Hahahaha, you have my sympathies! I have not heard that in ages


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 25, 2010)

darn friend of mine had to post the link to mmm bop on her fb updates and even without the link it got stuck diddnt it


----------



## frankman (Jun 25, 2010)

Smokey Robinson is sabotaging my week. Tears of a Clown is in my head 24/7.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 25, 2010)

So you know today's is Michael Jackon's one year death anniversary. So the song stuck in my head is "Blame on the Boogie"!


----------



## frankman (Jun 25, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> So you know today's is Michael Jackon's one year death anniversary. So the song stuck in my head is "Blame on the Boogie"!



Michael Jackson taught us the world's most valuable lesson: 

View attachment blame.JPG


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 25, 2010)

frankman said:


> Michael Jackson taught us the world's most valuable lesson:



Yes sir, lol.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 25, 2010)

"It's Not Unusual" sung by Tom Jones. I keep thinking back to that scene in "Mars Attacks" where his backing vocalists are replaced by Martians.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 25, 2010)

Cybersex by Lords of Acid

_-Shakes head Vigerously-_

This is worse than that Tik Tok song!


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 28, 2010)

"Thun" by Capone and Noriega off of Funk Flex's 1999 mix tape "The Tunnel" [WARNING: EXPLICIT LYRICS!] 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vEaUavDuuM 

this beat gets stuck in your head like crazy


----------



## Micara (Jun 28, 2010)

I watched _Untamed Heart_ this weekend and have had "Tom's Diner" in my head ever since.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 28, 2010)

Micara said:


> I watched _Untamed Heart_ this weekend and have had "Tom's Diner" in my head ever since.



do-do-DO-do, dodo-DO-do, do-do-DO-do-dodo-DO-do


----------



## Micara (Jun 28, 2010)

LJ Rock said:


> do-do-DO-do, dodo-DO-do, do-do-DO-do-dodo-DO-do



You realize that I'm going to have to hurt you now, right?


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 28, 2010)

Micara said:


> You realize that I'm going to have to hurt you now, right?



LOL Sorry!  I actually love that song - especially the remix by DNA in 1990.


----------



## Micara (Jun 28, 2010)

LJ Rock said:


> LOL Sorry!  I actually love that song - especially the remix by DNA in 1990.



I like the song too, but then it gets stuck in my head and I finding myself singing new words to it... "I am walking to my desk now, do do dodo DO do dodo! Oh look, my phone is ringing, do do dodo DO do dodo!"


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 28, 2010)

Ha!  "So I logged into Dimensions, and now I'm typing in a message, to my good friend from Chicago but it's time for me to go.... do-do-DOO-do, dodo-DOO-do.... " LOL


----------



## Adrian (Jun 28, 2010)

I recently came back from Disneyland with some of my grandchildren and.... the theme song "Its A Small World" is stuck in my mind!


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 28, 2010)

DIPSET DIPSET DIPSET DIPSET

ay!


----------



## Cupcake91 (Jun 28, 2010)

I've had Too Close for Comfort by McFly Running through my head for days.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 28, 2010)

Harry Nilsson - Are you Sleeping?
From the 1971 Animated Movie "The Point"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=At2IIzug0WQ


----------



## Szombathy (Jun 28, 2010)

Witchcraft--Frank Sinatra.


----------



## KayaNee (Jun 28, 2010)

Always on my mind - Willie Nelson


----------



## lucidbliss (Jun 29, 2010)

A TIME TO PRETEND !!!........BY MGMT


----------



## lucidbliss (Jun 29, 2010)

A TIME TO PRETEND !!!........BY MGMT


----------



## Guy (Jun 29, 2010)

Donald MacGillivray by The Wicked Tinkers
Picture from the San Diego Scottish Highland games 2010 
Our grandson Charlie Sabo (center) guest drummer! 

View attachment wicked 2010.jpg


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 29, 2010)

you know that "bow-chicka-bowow" music in cheesy porn? Yep, that's it..and I havent watched any porn. go figure.


----------



## frankman (Jun 29, 2010)

The IT crowd themesong.


----------



## kristineirl (Jun 29, 2010)

how's it gonna be - third eye blind

didn't sleep a wink last night, and this song was playing as i watched the sun rise ^_^


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 29, 2010)

Crazy Bitch - Buckcherry

Danced myself stupid on Saturday night in a roadhouse with my gf's somewhere near Dingman's Ferry.....not exactly sure where I was. That's gin for ya.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 29, 2010)

"...and now the end is near, and so I've faced my final curtain........."


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 1, 2010)

"C'mon N' Ride It (The Train)" from Quad City DJ's.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 2, 2010)

Horse with no name by America


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 2, 2010)

Hollywood's Not America - Ferras

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqYOYJXysB0

I don't usually like such high pitch male voices, but I'm officially melting to his voice :wubu: So pretty!

I know most people wouldn't find his voice to be high pitched, but compared to what I listen to, it is, haha.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 2, 2010)

A manwho wears a batman cowl when he does tai chi was dancing in the park this morning and this song popped into my head

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1dvSlvZLG8

Now I can't get the damned song out of my head.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jul 2, 2010)

"I hear the secrets that you keep...when you are talking in your sleep."


----------



## calauria (Jul 2, 2010)

My lil ones are watching BIG TIME RUSH on Nick, so that song they sing, called: I WANNA BE FAMOUS!!!! is stuck in my head....lol!!!


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 2, 2010)

"This Masquerade" by George Benson


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 6, 2010)

"Time (Clock of the Heart)" - Culture Club


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 6, 2010)

Sexy MF - Prince & the New Power Generation


----------



## Micara (Jul 6, 2010)

Ding Dong the Witch is Dead. This might have to do with my feelings about work right now.


----------



## MattB (Jul 6, 2010)

Yesterday it was "Jive Talkin'", but I think it was due to the heat...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 6, 2010)

Darling Nikki - Prince


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 6, 2010)

Wake Me Up When September Ends- Green Day


----------



## Twilley (Jul 6, 2010)

Disco Heaven


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks to Scorsese and his sig....The Wrestler by Bruce Springsteen


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 6, 2010)

8 Miles Wide by Storm Large and The Balls

I had posted the video before but this one keeps replaying in my mind and at the worst of times, too, lol.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 6, 2010)

Poker Face has been stuck in my head for the past year.

YEAR.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 6, 2010)

lostjacket said:


> Poker Face has been stuck in my head for the past year.
> 
> YEAR.



DAMMIT! Now it's in my head! :doh:


----------



## KuroBara (Jul 6, 2010)

A recurring loop of Lady Gaga's "Telephone," the theme song from the "A-Team ( great summer movie; really surprised me how enjoyable it was), and Tom Jones's "Chills and Fever." Groovy.


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Jul 7, 2010)

I Choose You- Willie Hutch


----------



## 1300 Class (Jul 7, 2010)

Avalanche by British India.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 7, 2010)

Foolish Heart - Steve Perry


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 7, 2010)

The Humpty Dance - Digital Underground


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 7, 2010)

"When we party, we party hearty... when we boogie, we boogie-oogie!" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDXt4ZM9vn0


----------



## Chode McBlob (Jul 7, 2010)

Village of The Sun - Frank Zappa - Roxy & Elsewhere.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Jul 7, 2010)

"True Colors" from the Glee Cast.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 8, 2010)

Should I say it...
The theme song to The Mighty Morphing Power Rangers
I was babysitting one of my little cousins and he was watching that show, so I had that in my head all day XD


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 8, 2010)

The theme song for "Speed Racer":

Here he comes, here comes Speed Racer
He's a demon on wheels
He's a demon and he's gonna be chasing after someone
He's gaining on you so you better look alive
He's busy revving up the powerful Mach Five
And when the odds are against him and there's daaangerous work to do
You bet your life Speed Racer's gonna see it through 
Go Speed Racer
Go Speed Racer
Go Speed Racer go 

He's off and flying as he guns the car around the track
He's jamming down the pedal like he's never coming back
Adventure's waiting just aheeeeeeeeaaaaad 

Go Speed Racer
Go Speed Racer
Go Speed Racer Go!


----------



## Mishty (Jul 8, 2010)

It's a mix of _Lose You _ by Pete Yorn and _L.A Song _ by Beth Heart


Stooopp before you falllll/she's gotta gun, she's gotta gun


----------



## mercy (Jul 8, 2010)

Mark Ronson and the Business INTL - Bang Bang Bang

Not generally a Ronson fan, but he's done away with the horns and made a good dance/pop record here.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 8, 2010)

You're The Best Around......damn Karate Kid!


----------



## frankman (Jul 9, 2010)

Some Styx song I don't even know the title of...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 9, 2010)

Alejandro - Lady Gaga.

And I want it OUT of my head ASAP.


----------



## flinflam (Jul 9, 2010)

Tainted Love-Soft Cell

It's my own fault, I just wrote it in another thread


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 9, 2010)

Road Trippin'  

by Red Hot Chili Peppers 

love this song!:wubu:


----------



## Captain Save (Jul 10, 2010)

Discotheque - U2

The catch is that the band in my brain plays it with violins, cellos and electric guitars. There's no Bono, drums or synthesizers, just strings, and I'm not sure what to make of it.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 10, 2010)

California Gurls by Katy Perry

Only because I watched the parody video with gay guys and found it so funny that now the song is stuck in my head


----------



## frankman (Jul 10, 2010)

Kelis' Acapella. 

That song is just excelent.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jul 11, 2010)

This one, because the radio keeps playing it over and over again:


Kom maar op Oranje laat je horen
Schiet die bal nou maar heel erg hard naar voren
Probeer maar met die bal een doelpunt te scoren
En breng die beker hier maar snel naar toe

Doelpunt voor Oranje


----------



## Chode McBlob (Jul 11, 2010)

Winos Do Not March - Frank Zappa - Guitar, an instrumental rock album.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 11, 2010)

Chiquitita - ABBA


----------



## frankman (Jul 12, 2010)

NOFX, Straight outta Massachusetts.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 12, 2010)

...a freaking weebl song. >(

"I've got a big bag of crabs here,
I'm gonna stick them in my mouth, oh yes!
I'm gonna run around town on a market daaay,
Everyone will look at me and say I've got a mouth full of crabs!" 

http://www.weebls-stuff.com/songs/crabs/


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 12, 2010)

That godawful song "Jump" by Kris Kross.


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 13, 2010)

Push th' little daisies by Ween


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 13, 2010)

*Let the Bodies Hit the FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR!*


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 13, 2010)

American Psycho - Treble charger. 

I love Canadian punk music and this one is stuck in my brain real good.


----------



## kristineirl (Jul 13, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Let the Bodies Hit the FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR!*



What's sad is, that's how Dave (the singer) died....

what a prophet.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 13, 2010)

Jesus He Knows Me by Genesis (yes, the Phil Collins incarnation.....and yes, i actually like the song)

It's been wedged in there all day.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 13, 2010)

"Born To Love" by Peabo Bryson 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phhbQZEfr10 

Beautiful song.... and this one line that I love stands out for me, very inspirational-sounding: 

"A brand new day is dawning with a million choices, take your pick. But don't you miss your timing... Don't you know? This could be it!"


----------



## MattB (Jul 14, 2010)

"Summer Nights" from Grease....Why? How??


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 14, 2010)

I've gotten rid of this one as of a couple of weeks ago, but I figured it belongs in here.
It probably also fits into the "most-strained rhyme in a song" thread from a while back, too. And, it's got the first "Singing Zombie Chorus" I've run across. What's not to like?

Re: Your Brains - Jonathan Coulton

-Rusty
"We're not unreasonable -- I mean, no-one's going to eat your eyes."


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 15, 2010)

Ok Ween has been replaced by...

Egyptian Lover's ....Egypt, Egypt

I heard it on the radio this morning..lol. I feel like going skating and then breakdancing **starts doing the king tut**


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 15, 2010)

Cologne - Dolly Parton


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 15, 2010)

The Humpty Dance - Digital Underground


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 15, 2010)

Someday (After a While) - Clapton


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Jul 15, 2010)

I have no idea why or where I heard it recently for it to get stuck in my head, I don't like it, but I have Burn It To The Ground by Nickelback on a constant loop in my head.

Must to and listen to something decent to wash my ears out.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 15, 2010)

I am loving this song. Its my favorite new song!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gM7Hlg75Mlo


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 15, 2010)

Love the way you lie- Rihanna and Eminem :sigh: It's a great song but kinda depressing after a while


----------



## Crystal (Jul 15, 2010)

lostjacket said:


> Poker Face has been stuck in my head for the past year.
> 
> YEAR.



A-FREAKIN'-MEN

Jesus.


----------



## Captain Save (Jul 15, 2010)

Right now?

All of my Love - Led Zepplin


----------



## annetang (Jul 16, 2010)

"Thank you" by Dido. :kiss2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 16, 2010)

Kylie Minogue's "Can't Get You Out Of My Head" 

Now isn't it ironic? Don't you th.. DAMMIT!!!! Wanna guess what song is probably next to be stuck now? *sigh*


----------



## Dromond (Jul 16, 2010)

I should never have browsed this thread. Now I've got "let the bodies hit the floor," and "tainted love" looping in my brain. :doh:


----------



## paintsplotch (Jul 16, 2010)

"when i come around"... is it by Greenday? no idea... but JUST the refrain is stuck in my head... make it stop!!!


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 16, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> The Humpty Dance - Digital Underground



This usually happens to me on Wednesday...aka "hump day". I even try to post the youtube on my Facebook when I have time on Wednesday mornings :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 16, 2010)

A song called "King of the Mardi Gras" from a Popeye cartoon of the same name.


----------



## paintsplotch (Jul 18, 2010)

ohhhh myyyyyyy god...... baby let me love you downnnnnnn... theres soo many ways to love ya... 

---- not a fan... its just stuck there cuz my lil niece kept singing it.... sigh....

ever have that happen? and why is it the songs we dont like are the ones we usually know every single word to? it seems so odd to me.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 19, 2010)

Throwback!

Up jumps da boogie the boogie jumps da beat.............

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7aBTqnnx74


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 19, 2010)

The track thats stuck in my head is burning money fast by rick ross.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 20, 2010)

I Only Have Eyes For You, the Art Garfunkel version. Great tune!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 22, 2010)

Pints of Guinness Makes You Stronger- Against Me!


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 22, 2010)

Voodoo Highway by Badlands


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 22, 2010)

we ell thanks to the name that song thread you really got me the kinks 

prior to that it was melanie Duanes Every little thing cause I watched the first disc of season one of being erica and it always gets stuck in my head when I do


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 22, 2010)

Right now, it's "I'm The Man" by Anthrax.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 22, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Right now, it's "I'm The Man" by Anthrax.



Nice! I remember cranking that tune on the back of the school bus in 8th grade! 

"They say rap and metal will never mix, but to all of them I say.... "


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 23, 2010)

"Walk On By" - Isaac Hayes version featuring The Bar Kays


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 23, 2010)

The Chameleons, "Tears"


----------



## imfree (Jul 24, 2010)

No Doubt-Don't Speak, I saw it a couple
days ago, being played on You Tube, 
in vinyl form, on a turntable that cost 
more than a Cadillac! Sounded oh-so 
sweet!:happy:


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 24, 2010)

"The Transformers" theme song ....

_Transformers, more than meets the eye
Transformers, robots in disguise

Autobots wage their battle
To destroy the evil forces
Of the Decepticons

Transformers, more than meets the eye
Transformers, robots in disguise

Transformers!_


----------



## imfree (Jul 24, 2010)

imfree said:


> No Doubt-Don't Speak,
> I saw it a couple days ago,
> ...... my own drivel-geschnipped.....



I should'a found n posted this link.

No Doubt-Don't Speak, Vinyl LP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEUD50bq29M


----------



## Theresa48 (Jul 24, 2010)

Since watching "Glee"..."I Could have Danced All Night" has been in my head almost none stop. Soooo romantic.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 24, 2010)

Five Iron Frenzy- Far Far Away


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 24, 2010)

Could you Be Loved by Bob Marley!


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 24, 2010)

"Cars" by Gary Numan.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jul 24, 2010)

"Hide it in a hiding place where no one ever goes
Put it in your pantry with your cupcakes..."

and I would like a cupcake, too.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 24, 2010)

I think it's called "Big Bottoms" by Spinal Tap.. for some reason their music is totally going through my head today.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 25, 2010)

This song is stuck in my head, so now it needs to be stuck in all of yours: Janelle Monae, "Tightrope" ~ "you got to tip on the tightrope."


----------



## Chode McBlob (Jul 25, 2010)

Whole Lotta Love - Led Zepellin II


----------



## Laura2008 (Jul 25, 2010)

Walk Like an Egyptian by The Bangles. I'm having an 80s flashback


----------



## TabithaJames (Jul 25, 2010)

Jaron and the Long Road To Love
I Pray for You


----------



## isamarie69 (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL This is really sad but its. Every woman in the world by Air Supply. There i said it! LOL And this is only going to make it worse. I better head over to youtube now and watch the video.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Jul 26, 2010)

Kelly Clarkson -- whyyouwannabringmedown


----------



## Chode McBlob (Jul 27, 2010)

I've been hearing *"Echoes"* from Pink Floyd's Meddle CD all day long. I listened to the CD in my car recently and its stuck in my head. Great music!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 27, 2010)

*Church of Madness* by Inkubus Sukkubus


----------



## Captain Save (Jul 27, 2010)

Drugs - Lil' Kim


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 27, 2010)

When You're Dreaming With A Broken Heart - John Mayer

Also:

The Walmart 2 and 3$ jingle, the Cheese Whiz jingle, and the "smile" jingle on tv.

Aaaaannnddd...

The Curse - Disturbed.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 27, 2010)

Maroon 5's "Wake Up Call." Kind of a dark tune but it's catchy.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 28, 2010)

I can't stop singing the title song to my daughter's new favorite cartoon: Phinneas and Ferb!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I guess it is better than all the Wiggles songs that I used to have in my head and coming out of my pores! :doh:


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 29, 2010)

The Real Thing by Brothers Johnson


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Jul 29, 2010)

Love The Way You Lie - Eminem ft Rihanna

I listen to this song a lot lately.... I absolutely love it!


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 29, 2010)

"Christmas in Hollis" by Run-D.M.C.

Yeah I know, it's July, but this song is burned into my cerebral cortex right now.


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 30, 2010)

LOL..this song really needs to get out of my head..

Khia...My Neck my back (lick it)


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 30, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA! 
I remember that song! 

A Local DJ actually informed me that song was banned from a LOT of radio stations, and the CD From a LOT of stores. 


Hysterical. 




Oh, "You and Me and the Devil makes Three" is stuck in my head right now. Damnit, Manson!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jul 30, 2010)

I Sit on Acid - Lords of Acid


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 30, 2010)

Karma Karma Karma Karma Karma Chameleon......you come and go....you won't get out of my heaaaaaaad.


----------



## Britty (Jul 30, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> "Christmas in Hollis" by Run-D.M.C.
> 
> Yeah I know, it's July, but this song is burned into my cerebral cortex right now.



It's Christmas time in Hollis, Queens! Mom's cookin' chicken and collard greens! 

The song that's stuck in my head is "Boats and Ho's" from Step Brothers. I can't make excuses...it's what it is.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 30, 2010)

24 24 hours a day I wanna be sedated, lol may have something to do with extremely norti kids


----------



## annetang (Jul 31, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> 24 24 hours a day I wanna be sedated, lol may have something to do with extremely norti kids


That's the nature of child and what can we do with it. Nothing, in fact.


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 15, 2010)

"The Boss" by Diana Ross 

One of the best disco songs ever recorded in my opinion, written by Ashford and Simpson - I have always loved this tune and the lyrics are actually kind of deep. Can't help but feel there is a reason this song has been stuck in my mind and my heart for the past few days.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 15, 2010)

"The Age of Aquarius" by The Fifth Dimension. *Yes, that is the one at the end of the 40-year-old Virgin. Im glad I am not 40.

FWIW, they call these things "Earbugs."


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 15, 2010)

That damn California Girls song by Katy Perry....so delicious addictive!


----------



## Jes (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAV0XrbEwNc

wear headphones. Not so SFW.


----------



## blazon (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome to Jamrock - Damian Marley - 
Absolutely STUCK in my head...


----------



## MattB (Aug 20, 2010)

The theme from Pink Panther. I feel like sneaking around my house...


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 20, 2010)

AAggrrrh when I am trying to sleep last two nights

Damn You Shannon Noll had the chorus of shine on repeat and it wont leave which is making for not great nights sleeps

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_9id4I0pCw


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ub4wHCDtrdU

and/or

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDL9bXlwbM4


----------



## Captain Save (Aug 24, 2010)

Off the Wall - Michael Jackson

"...so tonight, gonna leave that nine to five up on the shelf,
and just enjoy yourself...groove..."

The bad part is that I'm not really that fond of his music. It will play itself out of my head, eventually, so I won't sweat it too much.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljWzGCYL5IA

THAT.

My friend made me watch Milo and Otis last night and sang it the ENTIRE way home. He got on my buddy list and started texting people, "I'm gonna take a walk outside today!" Which concerned them because it was 12am.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 24, 2010)

Old Man by ZZ Top


----------



## imfree (Aug 24, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> Old Man by ZZ Top



Hahaha, that reminded me of this other ZZ Top classic, 
"Heard It On The X". Yep, XERF, a radio station after 
my own heart, had studios in Del Rio, Texas, 
Transmitter in Ciudad Acuna, Mexico, and a 500,000 
Watt (That's right, a half-million Watt)signal that 
blasted it's way to Korea, and beyond, was indeed 
the Outlaw X!!!

ZZ Top-Heard It On The X(Live, 1980)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPAR2zSV84I

*XERF's Custom-Built 500KW RCA Transmitter 
failed to attain the Energy Star Rating. 

View attachment energy-star wb sm.jpg


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 24, 2010)

"Wish Right Now" by ? Sounds like Jordin Sparks for female vocals, who sings it? Heard it at the Mall!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 24, 2010)

Crazy - Gnarls Barkley http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd2B6SjMh_w&feature=av2e


----------



## Mythik (Aug 24, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Crazy - Gnarls Barkley http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd2B6SjMh_w&feature=av2e



Awesome song! But now it's stuck in my head, too. :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 24, 2010)

Mythik said:


> Awesome song! But now it's stuck in my head, too. :doh:


Reminds me of Al Green.


----------



## Dmitra (Aug 24, 2010)

Crucify by Tori Amos. I'm just grateful it's an excellent song and not something like the Barney jingle.


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 24, 2010)

Sweetest Taboo

by Sade


----------



## Micara (Aug 25, 2010)

"Spam" by Weird Al, cause Eric told me he had a Spam-mich for dinner.


----------



## Fairlight88 (Aug 25, 2010)

On Melancholy Hill :: Gorillaz (Music video here)


----------



## imfree (Aug 25, 2010)

The Moody Blues-Melancholy Man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXJpgqhWvNY


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Aug 25, 2010)

You Make Me Feel Brand New (The Stylistics)


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhTST3iRZyM

ever since I showed CP this song it has been whizzing around my head of course I do adore the clip and the song so no drama

Is Stay with me Bright Eyes by Aussie Band Something with Numbers the clip is also adorable


----------



## Mythik (Aug 26, 2010)

Ain't No Sunshine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo

The thing is, I don't want this one out of my head. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 26, 2010)

Mythik said:


> Ain't No Sunshine
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo
> 
> The thing is, I don't want this one out of my head. :happy:



That's a great song to have stuck in your head!


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 26, 2010)

"Halfway Gone" by I dont know who sings it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 26, 2010)

Get Here - Oleta Adams

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-CtBBcMgsY


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 26, 2010)

"Airplanes" by B.O.B.


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 26, 2010)

this one is stuck in my _soul_ today 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gyp0f8L5nd4


----------



## agnieszka (Aug 26, 2010)

Breathe, Pink Floyd


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 26, 2010)

LJ Rock said:


> this one is stuck in my _soul_ today
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gyp0f8L5nd4


mmmmmmm....EXCELLENT choice.


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 26, 2010)

My latest earworm....

Make You Feel My Love - Adele

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCBlFBOxRKo


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 26, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> My latest earworm....
> 
> Make You Feel My Love - Adele
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCBlFBOxRKo


Thanks. I needed that.


----------



## northwestbbw (Aug 27, 2010)

cage the elephant-back against the wall

literally been in my head all day long, gotta love it though.


----------



## MattB (Aug 27, 2010)

Suicidal Tendencies- Possessed to Skate. I woke up with it in my head, I have no idea why...


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2010)

"Him" by Rupert Holmes (the Pina Colada guy) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUygQh0iaf8 

such a good song - I find myself singing the chorus randomly from time to time.


----------



## Mythik (Aug 27, 2010)

Heh, I've had David Lindley's version of "Werewolves of London" in my head all morning.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-XffQd0Tgc

Lindley, for those of you who aren't familiar with him, was Jackson Browne's lead guitarist for years; now he plays gonzo ska and cajun-influenced stuff.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Aug 27, 2010)

"Bad Romance" ~ Lady Gaga

Especially the beginning, can't get it out of my head.


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 27, 2010)

LJ Rock said:


> "Him" by Rupert Holmes (the Pina Colada guy)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUygQh0iaf8
> 
> such a good song - I find myself singing the chorus randomly from time to time.



Hahaha, I have that song stored on my PC. Good earworm!! :happy:


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 27, 2010)

So Into You

by Atlanta Rhythm Section

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpPdLb69-qk


----------



## watts63 (Aug 30, 2010)

At this moment...Michael Jackson - Stranger in Moscow:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q--bYf6QkBE


----------



## Micara (Aug 30, 2010)

"I Am The Warrior" by Pat Benatar, ever since I heard it on the radio a couple of days ago.


----------



## BrownDown09 (Aug 30, 2010)

All the pretty girls-fun


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 31, 2010)

Have love will travel but the Basics version not the blues brothers one


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 31, 2010)

haven't been able to stop listening to and singing this song for the past two days: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVRIyR1zyL0&feature=related :wubu:


----------



## HappyFA75 (Aug 31, 2010)

"We are the world" by Michael Jackson.


----------



## Captain Save (Sep 2, 2010)

Fly Like an Eagle - Steve Miller Band

fat9276 got this one stuck in my head; the lyrics are in her user title.


----------



## imfree (Sep 2, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> So Into You
> 
> by Atlanta Rhythm Section
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpPdLb69-qk



Woo, that one's nice! I'll raise you
"The Great Escape", however.

Atlanta Rhythm Section-The Great Escape
http://new.music.yahoo.com/atlanta-rhythm-section/tracks/great-escape--444722


----------



## imfree (Sep 2, 2010)

I find myself whistling this one while
I'm working at the bench at Tenn. 
Loop Ranch.

Dale Evans & Roy Rogers-Happy Trails
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcYsO890YJY


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 3, 2010)

"Love The Way You Lie" by Eminem Featuring Rihanna. [sp?]


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 5, 2010)

I Have A Dream - ABBA


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 5, 2010)

Half Light ~ Low (from the Mothman Prophecies)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dY-LaFHAfQc


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 5, 2010)

Am I Wrong? ~ Keb 'Mo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-ZFg5-oaS0


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 5, 2010)

Photograph - Ringo Starr (Thanks, Movie Watcher's Bakers Dozen thread.  )


----------



## imfree (Sep 5, 2010)

Def Leppard-Photograph
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67AIChKV50U


----------



## Mishty (Sep 5, 2010)

somewhere over the rainbow - Israel Kamakawiwo'ole

He's a BHM


----------



## willowmoon (Sep 6, 2010)

"Anarchy in the U.K." - the cover version by Megadeth


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 6, 2010)

Gimme Gimme Gimme - ABBA


----------



## Nas80 (Sep 6, 2010)

Summer rain (Acapella) - Anna Ternheim and some of her Friends

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlJVJ_GKi-o


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 6, 2010)

Mishty said:


> somewhere over the rainbow - Israel Kamakawiwo'ole
> 
> He's a BHM



Ohhh, thats a great song! :happy:

Switchfoot - "Your Love Is A Song"


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 6, 2010)

This Is Your Life ~ Switchfoot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWArhq3FUEY&annotation_id=annotation_320845&feature=iv


----------



## imfree (Sep 6, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> This Is Your Life ~ Switchfoot
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWArhq3FUEY&annotation_id=annotation_320845&feature=iv



One cool Switchfoot song deserves another.

Switchfoot-Gone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGNPS6-G3EY


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 7, 2010)

The "Blustery Day" Song from Winnie The Pooh and The Blustery Day. 

_ 
Hum dum dum ditty dum
Hum dum dum

Oh the wind is lashing lustily
And the trees are thrashing thrustily
And the leaves are rustling gustily
So it's rather safe to say
That it seems that it may turn out to be
It feels that it will undoubtedly
It looks like a rather blustery day, today
It sounds that it may turn out to be
Feels that it will undoubtedly
Looks like a rather blustery day today _

Purely because it's SO windy out, we're under a "Wind advisory".. XD <3


----------



## it's only me (Sep 7, 2010)

disco night - isley bros & you rock my world-michael jackson


----------



## imfree (Sep 7, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> The "Blustery Day" Song from Winnie The Pooh and The Blustery Day.
> 
> _
> Hum dum dum ditty dum
> ...



That's cute. It reminds me of this old one.

Loggins And Messina-House On Pooh Corner
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNrxI3TwRNw


----------



## Melted Tabasco (Sep 7, 2010)

Because I Got High by Afroman.


----------



## watts63 (Sep 8, 2010)

Kid Cudi - Soundtrtack 2 My Life
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-XW-fCoGE8

"I am happy, that's just the saddest lie."


----------



## imfree (Sep 8, 2010)

Fleetwood Mac-Blue Letter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_ic5oFjlAQ

*This 'un will get the subwoofer thumpin'!


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 8, 2010)

phoenix - 1901

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqyZhg0VD_c


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 8, 2010)

Ke$ha - Take It Off

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edP0L6LQzZE


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 8, 2010)

Hell's Bells - AC/DC


----------



## JennaVonDell (Sep 9, 2010)

Cooler than me - mike posner


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 9, 2010)

I Love You - Sarah McLachlan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqyxWWz5kEA


----------



## imfree (Sep 10, 2010)

Hahaha!!!, I recently restored my 80's vintage Onkyo
cassette deck and heard this one earlier today. It's 
stuck on my mental radio!:doh:

Sammy Hagar-I Can't Drive 55
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvV3nn_de2k&ob=av2e

Ha!, the vintage gear's OK after it's had some
technical TLC! 

View attachment Stereo 80s gear wb lg.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 10, 2010)

Mariah Carey ~ Anytime You Need a Friend

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Li6vpAMmfw0


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 10, 2010)

Bring Me Up

by Lisa Loeb


----------



## PinkRodery (Sep 10, 2010)

"Jason Andrew Relva" by Green Day. My friend quoted the last few lines on facebook and I can't get it out of my head since.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 14, 2010)

Why do you let me stay here -she and him

it's so retro


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 14, 2010)

"Freedom" by Grandmaster Flash and The Furious Five - that piercing horn line ("bah-wah-na-bah-be-bah!") lol


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 14, 2010)

Soon We'll Be Found - Sia 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGk7VqILFu4


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 15, 2010)

"Betcha By Golly Wow" by the Stylistics - that song always gets to me. <3


----------



## Mishty (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey Jude - Ze Beat-tales.


----------



## GTAFA (Sep 15, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Ke$ha - Take It Off
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edP0L6LQzZE



I can't decide: is this song deep or shallow? i'd like to believe-- based on the video which has spiritual overtones -- that it's ambitious but it's fun either way. 

And of course now it's deeply embedded in my noggin.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 15, 2010)

That new Katie Perry song, "Teenage Dream." lol


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 20, 2010)

"Easy Lover" by Phil Collins and Phillip Bailey.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 20, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/thefakerz

be warned if you listen its pretty rough not proffessionally edited and stuff but its pretty cool and a new faker song is a new faker song


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 20, 2010)

This is For The Lover in You - Shalamar, Baby Face & LL Cool J


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 21, 2010)

"Stop.... Look.... Listen to your heart, hear what it's saying!"


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5rK574swXc


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 24, 2010)

One Day I'll Fly Away - Randy Crawford

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_4ULnDUdzE


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 24, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/thefakerz/don...com/thefakerz/dont-leave-it-too-long-24-09-10

am loving the songs the lyrics are really clever but todays song for the song a day project is soo darn catchy its already stuck in my head


----------



## GTAFA (Sep 24, 2010)

A rotation of the first phrase from a series of kiddy songs on a toy:
_Rubber Ducky_, sung by Ernie
_C is for Cookie_ sung by Cookie Monster
_La la la la_ (Elmo's song).
_Oh I love trash _(Oscar)
It's on a toy my grand-daughter plays with, so in addition to hearing it, I get to sing along and do Ernie's laugh, Cookie Monster's yumyumyumyum, Elmo's laugh, and Oscar? well three out of four ain't bad. 

She seems to like it. So hours later i am in a store or at work, and i find myself going lalalala or c is for cookie.


----------



## imfree (Sep 24, 2010)

Charlie Daniels Band-Trudy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUESvITrvsI


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 24, 2010)

MOVE MOVE SHAKE DROP ~ Pitbull

IT'S FRIDAAAAAAAYYYYY!!! DANCE!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6y0w3m-XoBM


----------



## shusterman (Sep 25, 2010)

"beautiful day" by U2.. Its been in my mind since last week probably because i'm living in a beautiful island and beautiful people


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 26, 2010)

This one
AC/DC-Night Prowler



imfree said:


> Charlie Daniels Band-Trudy


Great post from the Chia Daniels Band buddy!!!!


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 26, 2010)

FEAR - Ian Brown


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 26, 2010)

_Are you Satisfied?_ by Marina & the Diamonds.

Good job I still love it!


----------



## willowmoon (Sep 27, 2010)

"The Humpty Dance" by Digital Underground.


----------



## Captain Save (Sep 27, 2010)

Rock Soldiers - Ace Frehley

It's been stuck there in the back of my mind all day, complete with images of a rather unsavory drill instructor with his impressionable troops marching to the beat.

Who cares? I got a laptop, and I'm ecstatic!
:happy:


----------



## Mishty (Sep 28, 2010)

you remmminddd me who i am 

you remind me - steve poltz


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 28, 2010)

Glory Box - Portishead

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVuRbwnav_Y


----------



## GTAFA (Sep 29, 2010)

Inca Roads -- Frank Zappa (the fast part)


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Oct 6, 2010)

"Bad Romance" ~ Lady Gaga

Especially the beginning/chorus:

Ra-Ra Ah Ah Ah
Ra-Ma Ra-Ma-Ma
Gaga Ooh La La....


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 6, 2010)

"Suave" by Jerry Rivera


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 7, 2010)

"If I Only Had A Brain" by the Scarecrow in "The Wizard of Oz"! Ha!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 9, 2010)

Right now... for no reason.
"I Got My Mind Set on You" - George Harrison

_
And this time I know it's for real
The feelings that I feel
I know if I put my mind to it
I know that I really can do it_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GdeU0ww4zY


----------



## imfree (Oct 9, 2010)

Free-All Right Now
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iR2V60yLIaw


----------



## MissHoney (Oct 9, 2010)

This one, for some reason...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23UkIkwy5ZM


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 9, 2010)

Long, Long Way From Home - Foreigner (help!)

I blame Supernatural. :hex:


----------



## Agent 007 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> "Bad Romance" ~ Lady Gaga
> 
> Especially the beginning/chorus:
> 
> ...




What a coincidence, GoofyGirl. It's stuck in my head as well.


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 13, 2010)

"Cruisin'" by Smokey Robinson


----------



## imfree (Oct 13, 2010)

Richie Havens-Freedom
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQGFmEbuJOY


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 14, 2010)

"Morning In Rio" by Sergio Mendes


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 14, 2010)

"C'mon N' Ride It (The Train)" by Quad City DJ's.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 15, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> "C'mon N' Ride It (The Train)" by Quad City DJ's.


Whhhhyyy Caaaaan't I reeeeeep Youuuuuuu STILL?! 

:doh:

Why.. 
Who.. .

....Kay. I have to ask, who in their right minds remembers who signs said song, Let along, Said Song.


----------



## NJDoll (Oct 15, 2010)

This guy.. his covers are the best I've heard on YouTube. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_edvv8Ax5o&feature=related


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 15, 2010)

"This is Halloween" --- The Original Opening Theme song, not any of the Covers.


----------



## MattB (Oct 15, 2010)

Pointer Sisters- I'm So Excited

Made worse by the fact that I'm NOT excited by anything at the present time...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 18, 2010)

Come Back Song - by Darius Rucker.
Can't get it out of my head!!!


----------



## mccormick (Oct 18, 2010)

Too Short - Your Neck, Your Back, My Dick.


----------



## imfree (Oct 18, 2010)

The Mantovani Orchestra-Stranger In Paradise

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYXQbaTDJc8

Complete with 2:51 Video Vacation to Hawaii!


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 18, 2010)

"I Like Dreaming" by Kenny Nolan - I'm in one of those 70s AM radio kind of moods today...


----------



## MattB (Oct 18, 2010)

Anthrax- Indians...I don't know why...


----------



## BigIzzy (Oct 18, 2010)

Let's Go Fly a Kite- from the movie Mary Poppins...but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Mishty (Oct 18, 2010)

Carmelita - Murray McLauchlan


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 27, 2010)

"I Think I'm Going Out of My Head" by Little Anthony and the Imperials


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 27, 2010)

Unwritten-Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 27, 2010)

Legalize It by Bob Marley


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 27, 2010)

The Middle

by Jimmy Eat World

this song makes me so hyper and happy!!


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 27, 2010)

The theme song from "G.I. Joe: A Real American Hero".


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 27, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> The theme song from "G.I. Joe: A Real American Hero".




darn it! I can't give you GI Joe rep!! Please someone give him GI Joe rep


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 27, 2010)

Morrissey- your the one for me fatty


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 27, 2010)

Garbage - Sleep Together


----------



## imfree (Oct 28, 2010)

The City Of Prague Philharmonic Orchestra - Bonanza 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGmuUUDCoKk&feature=related


----------



## GTAFA (Oct 29, 2010)

A rather catchy hymn tune: "Who would true valour see". Can a hymn get stuck in your head? see for yourself: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOPW-9mSw8Y


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 31, 2010)

Glory Box - Portishead


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 31, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> "This is Halloween" --- The Original Opening Theme song, not any of the Covers.



This one's stuck in my head right now, for obvious reasons. 

The whole soundtrack for "Nightmare Before Christmas" is fantastic -- Danny Elfman is a GOD.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 31, 2010)

'We Are the Champions' by Queen, thanks to the Marie Claire protesters...


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 1, 2010)

"Wet My Whistle" by Midnight Starr 

Heard it yesterday after my rehearsal and haven't been able to shake it (not that I mind - great 80s jam!)


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 2, 2010)

and now it's "Open Sesame" by Kool & The Gang 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUh8sqMNNg4 

"Get down with the genie - SHAZZAM!!!"


----------



## bigjayne66 (Nov 2, 2010)

'Killer Queen' by Queen (of course lol)


----------



## tx_artsygirl (Nov 3, 2010)

Wait-- by Alexi Murdoch. It's just haunting me lately  

Can I make a plug to have this song stuck in your head:
Go check out a song I wrote and recorded-- check Youtube for a song called Tequila Kill Me Now -- by Melli D


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 3, 2010)

Stay The Night

by the late great Ben Orr


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 3, 2010)

tx_artsygirl said:


> Wait-- by Alexi Murdoch. It's just haunting me lately
> 
> Can I make a plug to have this song stuck in your head:
> Go check out a song I wrote and recorded-- check Youtube for a song called Tequila Kill Me Now -- by Melli D



Hey this IS actually pretty good !! And nothing wrong with a little bit of self-promotion either!  

Do you have any other tracks out there?


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 3, 2010)

Heaven Coming Down - The Tea Party


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 4, 2010)

"Please Please Me" by The Beatles


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Nov 5, 2010)

Indiscriminate Murder is Counter-Productive - Machinae Supremacy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Y05TDInaeU

Way too addictive and bouncy to be legal.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 5, 2010)

Forever - The Floacist

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmKAyM2xqPA&feature=player_embedded#!

My latest earworm...


----------



## imfree (Nov 5, 2010)

Donovan-Mellow Yellow http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrbni0tVBZ8


----------



## Captain Save (Nov 5, 2010)

No More Mr. Nice Guy - Alice Cooper


----------



## GTAFA (Nov 5, 2010)

Jerusalem: heard at the end of the film _Chariots of Fire_. It's become the unofficial second British national anthem (something like "America the Beautiful" or "God Bless America"), and is a pretty good tune.


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pd0SGk4kMHc&feature=share


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 9, 2010)

"Undergoing Treatment" by Duran Duran.


----------



## imfree (Nov 9, 2010)

Red Rider-Lunatic Fringe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqUa_G1h3pw


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm slightly ashamed to say that since looking at the hot pictures of Frankman in the Movember thread (http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1602380&postcount=14), I now have Musical Youth's 'Pass the Dutchie' in my head. No joke. LOL.


----------



## Captain Save (Nov 9, 2010)

Driving on vacation through the streets of my hometown, It's a little depressing to pick up on the desolation of a place hard hit by the fall of the automotive industry in the US. Detroit is in bad shape.

Lovetown - Peter Gabriel


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 9, 2010)

I like that - by Static Revenge featuring Luciana, some classic lines:

"I like your pocket rocket, we live to shock it shock it" 

"I Like the eight-track, it takes me way back"

I heart this seriously stupid song!


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 9, 2010)

*Hold On* by the late great *Ben Orr*  (of The Cars)

...actually I am totally obsessed right now with his whole "The Lace" album... it is some great 80's pop I tell ya! Plus his voice is just...sighhh..


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 11, 2010)

"I'm So Excited" by The Pointer Sisters :huh: 

Not a bad tune but not one of my absolute faves either. I have to play it with the cover band later tonight - so I've been singing it to myself all day. lol


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 11, 2010)

patsy cline - crazy


----------



## imfree (Nov 11, 2010)

LJ Rock said:


> "I'm So Excited" by The Pointer Sisters :huh:
> 
> Not a bad tune but not one of my absolute faves either. I have to play it with the cover band later tonight - so I've been singing it to myself all day. lol




Nice! It reminds me of this clip.

(National Lampoon's Vacation) The Pointer Sisters-I'm So Excited http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTN7utu_JSI


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 11, 2010)

A great cover of the song "Call Me" by Blondie -- this one is by the band In This Moment ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSkXPtJLx7M&feature=related


----------



## imfree (Nov 11, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> A great cover of the song "Call Me" by Blondie -- this one is by the band In This Moment ....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSkXPtJLx7M&feature=related



Wow!, great performance! That duet lead guitar solo really got my mid's and tweeters in an uproar. Nice!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 11, 2010)

cole porters lets fall in love and it has been all week and as much as I love Cole Porter music its slowly driving me insane


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 11, 2010)

Strip Me by Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 11, 2010)

Just The Way You Are - Bruno Mars

I am so stuck on this at the moment. It's such a sweet song 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5lO4hEAJHU&feature=share


----------



## JulieD (Nov 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cv_zpT4kFc0



What am I thinkin'? Chicken!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 12, 2010)

The Times they are a changin'


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 12, 2010)

seethers cover of careless whisper


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 15, 2010)

Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds - listened to the Sgt Pepper album over the weekend


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 15, 2010)

"Them Bones" by Alice In Chains.


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 15, 2010)

Katy Perry's Teenage Dream.

Dont know why, but Ive been singing it all morning! I think it makes me daydream about hot boy.


----------



## The Fez (Nov 15, 2010)

Echoes - The Rapture

'cos it's the MisFits theme tune. And I've been watching MisFits.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIYrf-LK05I

Yeah.


----------



## sarie (Nov 15, 2010)

sun kil moon - carry me ohio. happysad.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hells Bells - ACDC

Not even to the point where Brian Johnson starts singing, just the totally kick-ass intro.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 15, 2010)

Who Do You Love - Deborah Cox

Cannot stop with song right now.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 15, 2010)

Avant- Don't take your love away


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 15, 2010)

Babyface - Everytime I Close My Eyes


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 19, 2010)

You're My Latest, My Greatest Inspiration - Teddy Pendergrass


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 20, 2010)

Lets Dance To Joy Division - The Wombats


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 20, 2010)

Adam Sandler's Turkey Song...

I love turkey cuz it's good
I like to eat turkey like a good boy should
turkey...to eat...so good! 

lol


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 20, 2010)

This Mortal Coil (Song to the Siren) ~ Cocteau Twins

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mUmdR69nbM


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 21, 2010)

"Hunting High And Low" by a-ha.


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 21, 2010)

What Do You Want From Me? by Adam Lambert


----------



## imfree (Nov 21, 2010)

Shirelles-Soldier Boy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bd6Ix1OhAx0


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 21, 2010)

WTF Collective, Jon Lajoie (comedian) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AE4zF36dPxE *Warning: Offensive Language*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 21, 2010)

Come Back Song - Darius Rucker. It's one of those tunes that just get stuck in my head so easily and I haven't even turned on the radio today. :doh:


----------



## Captain Save (Nov 21, 2010)

Lullaby of Clubland - EBTG


----------



## riplee (Nov 21, 2010)

This morning I woke to April Wine's "Rock Myself to Sleep."

I thought it least slightly paradoxical.


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 21, 2010)

Pete Seeger's 'Blind Fiddler'.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 21, 2010)

Billy Thorpes Some people I know

thanks Lainey


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 21, 2010)

Brandon Meriweather-Rock around the Big Bang Clock


----------



## samuraiscott (Nov 21, 2010)

WHEN WORLDS COLLIDE, PowerMan 5000


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 21, 2010)

"Overkill", Men At Work

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lcu7OCIqlqE (original)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0DsJQdpwwI (acoustic)


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 21, 2010)

The theme song to Dexter, since I'm watching it lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ej8-Rqo-VT4

After you've seen a few episodes, you really get more of how the intro protrays little parts of him and his personality lol


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 22, 2010)

"Tempted" by Duran Duran.

Yep.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 22, 2010)

queens of the stone age - no one knows


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 23, 2010)

TLC - Red Light Special


----------



## Mathias (Nov 23, 2010)

Kanye West- All of the Lights

I have it on repeat!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 23, 2010)

queens of the stone age - make it wit chu

yea another song by them lol. love QOTSA


----------



## graphicsgal (Nov 23, 2010)

Comfort Ye My People. The snow here has brought Messiah songs to my mind.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 23, 2010)

Poppin' bottles in the ice, like a blizzard
When we drink we do it right gettin' slizzard
Sippin' sizzurp in my ride, like Three-Six
Now I'm feelin' so fly like a G6
Like a G6, like a G6
Now I'm feelin' so fly like a G6

Seriously.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 23, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Poppin' bottles in the ice, like a blizzard
> When we drink we do it right gettin' slizzard
> Sippin' sizzurp in my ride, like Three-Six
> Now I'm feelin' so fly like a G6
> ...




omg this song is on the radio every second of the day!!!!!

and its starting to grow on me . . . aaaaahhhhh! lol!

By the way, when I go out, I am totally "feelin so fly like a G6" . . . hahahaha!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 23, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> omg this song is on the radio every second of the day!!!!!
> 
> and its starting to grow on me . . . aaaaahhhhh! lol!
> 
> By the way, when I go out, I am totally "feelin so fly like a G6" . . . hahahaha!



 I know, it's catchy, right? It sneaks up on ya...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 23, 2010)

Neil Young's _Harvest Moon_


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 23, 2010)

Kitaro's "Lady of Dreams"


----------



## Captain Save (Nov 23, 2010)

FFF - Public Image Ltd


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 23, 2010)

One Of Things Is Not Like The Other: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ect-kgxBb4M

Thanks to YPP!!!!


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 23, 2010)

"My Name Is" by Eminem, heard it on the way home on sirius/xm radio from the 90's.....kill me now


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 24, 2010)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> One Of Things Is Not Like The Other: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ect-kgxBb4M
> 
> Thanks to YPP!!!!


Mwuahaha. Sorry! Should've warned I can be a ...[ready for it?] *Royal* pain.  



Family Guy's "All you need is a Bag of Weed"


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 24, 2010)

"The Humpty Dance" by Digital Underground.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hall & Oats - You Make My Dreams Come True


----------



## Mohulis (Nov 26, 2010)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> One Of Things Is Not Like The Other: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ect-kgxBb4M
> 
> Thanks to YPP!!!!



http://video.adultswim.com/robot-chicken/sesame-street-quarantine.html
I couldn't find a clip of just the "One of these kids" part at the very end... the quarantine thing is funny too though. 

Oh, and Like A G6 will not leave my brain alone.


----------



## Noir (Nov 26, 2010)

On the Edge by 30 Seconds to Mars....thank you gamestop tv....


----------



## bobduhh (Nov 26, 2010)

I've got both Photek - Ni Ten Ichi Ryu (TeeBee Mix) and Pendulum - Masochist in my head right now.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 26, 2010)

Noir said:


> On the Edge by 30 Seconds to Mars....thank you gamestop tv....



hey Hey HEY! Are you knocking on my Jared Leto? lol

Simon - Lifehouse ... I dunno why, that after all the time I've had their 'No Name Face' cd, that this song is just now sticking out to me.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 26, 2010)

To Make You Feel My Love - Adele

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0put0_a--Ng

There was nothing I wouldn't have done to make him feel my love.


----------



## Noir (Nov 27, 2010)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> hey Hey HEY! Are you knocking on my Jared Leto? lol
> 
> Simon - Lifehouse ... I dunno why, that after all the time I've had their 'No Name Face' cd, that this song is just now sticking out to me.



Heck no techno!! 30 seconds is a great band but hearing it every 15 mins can definitely make any song old fast. 

I'm now suffering from the song on the sonic colors commercial. No idea who the band is but I hear it in my sleep


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 27, 2010)

"Political Science" by Randy Newman

...we'll drop the big one


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 27, 2010)

Noir said:


> Heck no techno!! 30 seconds is a great band but hearing it every 15 mins can definitely make any song old fast.



Oh yea, I can totally agree with that. That's how I am with some 'stuck like glue' country song that's out right now. *groann* I don't care for country in the first place but it seems like every time my mind isn't in severe concentration mode of filling prescriptions, and I actually get to hear what's playing at work - that song is on. :doh:

Currently in my head is the song that Buddy the Elf sings to his dad, Walter, in the movie Elf. lol "So I'm here noww, I found you....daddy! And guess what? I love you, I love you, I loooovee YOu!!" lol


----------



## Noir (Nov 27, 2010)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Oh yea, I can totally agree with that. That's how I am with some 'stuck like glue' country song that's out right now. *groann* I don't care for country in the first place but it seems like every time my mind isn't in severe concentration mode of filling prescriptions, and I actually get to hear what's playing at work - that song is on. :doh:
> 
> Currently in my head is the song that Buddy the Elf sings to his dad, Walter, in the movie Elf. lol "So I'm here noww, I found you....daddy! And guess what? I love you, I love you, I loooovee YOu!!" lol



If I could give you rep I would lol. I JUST watched elf for my families thanksgiving tradition XD.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 27, 2010)

Noir said:


> If I could give you rep I would lol. I JUST watched elf for my families thanksgiving tradition XD.



lol It's definitely one of my favorite Christmas movies. My son and I laugh every time we watch it! Will Ferrell plays that part SO awesomely!


----------



## GTAFA (Nov 27, 2010)

Hot dog (the song from the Mickey Mouse club), which i hear a lot when my grand-daughter is watching TV: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wePMYM4av6Q


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 29, 2010)

"Could It Be I'm Falling In Love" by The Spinners


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 30, 2010)

"Love Child" by The Supremes


----------



## imfree (Nov 30, 2010)

LJ Rock said:


> "Love Child" by The Supremes



Diana Ross and The Supremes-Love Child http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGwQi5yZ2nY&feature=fvw

Penetrating Song!


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 30, 2010)

imfree said:


> Diana Ross and The Supremes-Love Child http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGwQi5yZ2nY&feature=fvw
> 
> Penetrating Song!



It really is - great production too!


----------



## Deven (Nov 30, 2010)

Circus - Britney Spears


----------



## Heyyou (Nov 30, 2010)

Mumford and Sons - "The Cave."

And whatever song is in this video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsAKF6sezkM


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 30, 2010)

Young Conservatives by The Kinks


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 30, 2010)

The "Thundercats" theme song ...


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 30, 2010)

For Your Precious Love - Jerry Butler and the Impressions


----------



## riplee (Dec 3, 2010)

When I woke up today a song kept rolling through my head that I could not identify. Later I recognized it was a theme from a television program. At first I thought it was the A-Team. At that point I knew that, at the very least, it was written by Mike Post and I finally figured out that it was the theme from Magnum P.I.


----------



## imfree (Dec 3, 2010)

riplee said:


> When I woke up today a song kept rolling through my head that I could not identify. Later I recognized it was a theme from a television program. At first I thought it was the A-Team. At that point I knew that, at the very least, it was written by Mike Post and I finally figured out that it was the theme from Magnum P.I.



I saw that car and it's tach a windin' when I looked it up, but didn't see the name of that theme. Kinda' up-tempo & cool, though.

Magnum PI Theme http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64GyuozXtnQ


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 3, 2010)

"Gimme Gimme Gimme (A Man After Midnight) " by ABBA

X(


----------



## DearPrudence (Dec 4, 2010)

You've really got a hold on me -- Smokey Robinson and the Miracles


----------



## DearPrudence (Dec 4, 2010)

Noir said:


> If I could give you rep I would lol. I JUST watched elf for my families thanksgiving tradition XD.



That's so funny, that's what my family does, too.


----------



## one2one (Dec 5, 2010)

Ever since I saw B J Thomas mentioned on the 'first concert' thread I've had Raindrops Keep Falling on my Head running through _my_ head.

Thanks. Thanks a lot.


----------



## imfree (Dec 5, 2010)

one2one said:


> Ever since I saw B J Thomas mentioned on the 'first concert' thread I've had Raindrops Keep Falling on my Head running through _my_ head.
> 
> Thanks. Thanks a lot.



Oh Thanks!!! Now you got BJ Thomas-Eyes Of A Noo Yawk Woman, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcT8yFY5-zs stuck in my head!!!


----------



## one2one (Dec 5, 2010)

imfree said:


> Oh Thanks!!! Now you got BJ Thomas-Eyes Of A Noo Yawk Woman, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcT8yFY5-zs stuck in my head!!!



Oh, you're very welcome. I'm just spreadin' the love!


----------



## imfree (Dec 5, 2010)

one2one said:


> Oh, you're very welcome. I'm just spreadin' the love!



Hahaha!, you read right through that SnarkFont of mine and I couldn't fool you for a minute! Lessee if I can Rep you for not being fooled by SnarkFont!


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 6, 2010)

John Lennon's "Imagine."


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 7, 2010)

Well I got to thinking about annoying Christmas songs on a prior Dims thread, which made me think of King Diamond's "No Presents For Christmas" -- which is bad enough. Well that song in turn made me think of another <ahem> "classic" of his known as "Welcome Home." And now I can't get that f**king part of King Diamond's falsetto shrieking "GRANDMA!" out of my head. 

Arg-a-meister.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 7, 2010)

one boy from Bye Bye Birdie its been stuck in my head since this afternoon


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 7, 2010)

King by Van Canto


----------



## Captain Save (Dec 7, 2010)

Evey Reborn - Dario Marianelli, from the_ V for Vendetta _soundtrack


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 8, 2010)

Your Love - The Outfield

it is PERMANENTLY stuck there. not even the awful katy perry butchering could sully it.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 8, 2010)

Dave Matthews Band - Crash Into Me


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 8, 2010)

"Mediterranea" by Duran Duran.


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFEq986tjqQ 

its been stuck in my brain for the past few days - no idea why, but a good groove nonetheless


----------



## graphicsgal (Dec 9, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> "The Humpty Dance" by Digital Underground.



I was just listening to this yesterday. I love that song.


----------



## biggirlsrock (Dec 9, 2010)

I guess because of the time of year, Christmas on the Block, by the late Alan Mann has been in my head. It's my favorite Christmas Song. The song is about a blind family who lived in Upper Darby. They would decorate their house with lots of lights, yet they could never see them. People used to come from all around to see them. Video is below, not the greatest quality, but you can hear the song. If you're from Philly, you *SHOULD* already know it. Alan Mann died in 1987 after falling from his apartment window during a fire. This song is a Philly area Christmas classic. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zCaUeiuSx0


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 10, 2010)

Trapped very nicely in my head, and I'm enjoying it....

We Radiate - Goldfrapp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBydQgsiNgs


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 10, 2010)

T'is the season to be jolly...fa la la la la la la la laaaaaa.


----------



## imfree (Dec 10, 2010)

R. Dean Taylor-Indiana Wants Me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaQZcK_IS40

I've seen it written that Taylor played tambourine on The Four Tops' Reach Out, I'll There.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 10, 2010)

"This Gift" by 98 Degrees.


----------



## Cynthia (Dec 10, 2010)

"Light You Up" by Shawn Mullins

Smokey, smooth, and bluesy, sensual in a gritty kinda way ... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKHx3wJk6Zw&feature=related


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 10, 2010)

"Crazy For You" by Madonna is now stuck in my head :wubu:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 11, 2010)

"Wait For You" - Atreyu

"_I never believed in much but I believe in this.
I'm incomplete without you, I'd kill to taste your kiss._" :wubu:


----------



## imfree (Dec 12, 2010)

America-Sister Golden Hair http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yao8JWTWwg8



Yah, those bastards at WMG own the recording, so I don't stand a snowball in hell's chance of being able to upload 30+ year old vinyl of it to You Tube without getting muted, sux big time! As if 30 year old records, with ticks and pops, musically squashed by You Tube's merciless audio and video compression, could even remotely threaten copyrighted material!!!


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 12, 2010)

"Guess Who Loves You More" - Raheem DeVaughn 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cO9l0TeOyyI 

Uses a sample of one of my favorite all time songs, "Can't Hide Love" by Earth Wind and Fire. I really like what he did with it, very clever and soulful.


----------



## bonified (Dec 12, 2010)

This is my favourite song, got it so loud in the car my rearview mirror bounces lol. My favourite Sydney band at the moment. These boys, kill me! 

Fresh, raw, talented, clever, real. Plust the video is hot awesome too! 

*Spit Syndicate - "Starry Eyed" *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIpRwQsic4Y


----------



## Captain Save (Dec 12, 2010)

For the last few days, I've had the theme to Hamburger Hill echoing around my brain. 

I've been at work too long.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 12, 2010)

well there are alot of songs stuck im my head actually.but the latest one is

"All Of My Loving"-by Valley Lodge.

man this song is EXTREMELY catchy and addicting,im listening to it right now actually haha.lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 12, 2010)

"Somebody to Love" by Jefferson Starship


When the truth is found to be lies
and all the joys within you dies
don't you want somebody to love
don't you need somebody to love
wouldn't you love somebody to love
you better find somebody to love

When the garden flowers baby are dead yes
and your mind, your mind is so full of dread
don't you want somebody to love
don't you need somebody to love
wouldn't you love somebody to love
you better find somebody to love

your eyes, I say your eyes may look like his
but in your head baby I'm afraid you don't know where it is
don't you want somebody to love
don't you need somebody to love
wouldn't you love somebody to love
you better find somebody to love

tears are running ah running down your breast
and your friends baby they treat you like a guest
don't you want somebody to love
don't you need somebody to love
wouldn't you love somebody to love
you better find somebody to love


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 12, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> "Somebody to Love" by Jefferson Starship
> 
> 
> When the truth is found to be lies
> ...




hey that is a good song.oldie but goodie.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 12, 2010)

I <3 Jefferson Starship. 
I Love a lot of "Old" Music. This generation is totally getting screwed over, and they don't even realize it. (Then again, that wasn't MY Generation of music. I'm a 90's Kid.) But it's still better than today.

Music from the 60's-90's > 99% Of Today's.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 12, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I <3 Jefferson Starship.
> I Love a lot of "Old" Music. This generation is totally getting screwed over, and they don't even realize it. (Then again, that wasn't MY Generation of music. I'm a 90's Kid.) But it's still better than today.
> 
> Music from the 60's-90's > 99% Of Today's.




i completely agree with you.i am 24 but i love all the older music.i am also a 90's child.so many great music in the 90's.i love all older music.the 000's is when music went to crud.XD there are a handful of artist that are good today.but most of them are older artist that are just still around.but every once and awhile,you'll get a new artist that is not too bad,but that is like once in a blue moon though.i don't know what music is today.what happened to the passion and heartfelt in the music? what happened to making it personal? things i just said is some of the many reasons music was better in the old days.alot of things were better in the old days.lol but Jefferson's Starship is so awesome though i do agree.


----------



## samuraiscott (Dec 12, 2010)

PRINCE ~ I Wanna Be Your Lover:happy:


----------



## Sweetnlow (Dec 12, 2010)

*Tell no one about tonight- Le sport*

How can something so wrong
Feel so right
Baby try not to fight
The feelings tonight
It won't cause any trouble
It won't cause any pain
Little or no disturbance
So let's dance but tell no one about tonight

I know youth was wasted
There were mistakes and regrets
It took me years to discover
But just this evening to forget
It won't cause any fuzz
Come on just this one time
A celebration of the past
But it will never last so tell no one about tonight 

This is a swedish tune in case you don't know. It is always stuck in my head. Beautiful about nostalgia.


----------



## Captain Save (Dec 12, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I <3 Jefferson Starship.
> I Love a lot of "Old" Music. This generation is totally getting screwed over, and they don't even realize it. (Then again, that wasn't MY Generation of music. I'm a 90's Kid.) But it's still better than today.
> 
> Music from the 60's-90's > 99% Of Today's.



Agreed. What I hear of today's material leaves much to be desired. Either that, or I've got a case of Somebody's Daddy disease.

My workgroup was titled Yes, so I've had the following tune in the back of my head for the past three days. When I told the group about it, they looked like deer at a highway crossing; they were mostly unfamiliar with it. Their loss.


Love Will Find a Way - Yes


----------



## JulieD (Dec 13, 2010)

Baby, it's Cold Outside....
Thanks Fish...been humming it all morning


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 13, 2010)

some song by The Chariot. I can't think of the name, but it's got this riff that's real similar to another of their songs and I'm too lazy to go find it.


----------



## LoriS (Dec 15, 2010)

"Brick" by Ben Folds Five. Been stuck in my head all day.


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDnxsn8mQAM

of if you want the vocal version: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnnkstEYWQ0


----------



## Deven (Dec 15, 2010)

Rammstein's Sonne

_Eins
Hier kommt die Sonne
Zwei
Hier kommt die Sonne
Drei
Sie ist der hellste Stern von allen
Vier
Hier kommt die Sonne_

Or in English:
_One
Here comes the sun
Two
Here comes the sun
Three
It is the brightest star of them all
Four
Here comes the sun_


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 15, 2010)

Diana Ross - "Reach Out and Touch (Somebody's Hand)"


----------



## samuraiscott (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's one for y'all from Barry White.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br-Dy3puDoc

:bow:


----------



## imfree (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's one from a Clint Eastwood Western: Hugo Montenegro-The Vice OF Killing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZomMN_wtObo


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 15, 2010)

American Boy by... I don't even know who does it, I've heard a bunch of remixes of it and I love them all.


----------



## Paw Paw (Dec 16, 2010)

It is a cross between Stevie Wonder's "Is'nt lovely" and the Overstock .com song. (to Jingle Bells)
Think about it . Place all sharp objects in a locked drawer.
Peace,
2P.


----------



## imfree (Dec 16, 2010)

"Storm the walls of this prison, leave the inmates, free the guards!" Bob Seger-Till It Shines http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdtAH_Aknnc


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 24, 2010)

"I Want A Hippopotamus For Christmas" Gayla Peevey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RBZz730ibU

I heard it on the Bob & Tom show the other morning and it's been stuck in my head off-and-on ever since! lol


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 27, 2010)

The theme song for the "Transformers" cartoon series .... or would that be "Transformations"? lol


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 27, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> The theme song for the "Transformers" cartoon series .... or would that be "Transformations"? lol



Transformations from here on out, yes!!


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 29, 2010)

The End of A Love Affair by Chaka Khan


----------



## imfree (Dec 29, 2010)

Charlie Daniels Band-Saddle Tramp http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-D1rtNJ5io&NR=1

That thing stretches out, nice and long, for over 10 minutes! Country/Rock fusion at it's best!


----------



## penguin (Dec 29, 2010)

Telephone by Lady Gaga. I don't know why. I haven't listened to it lately.


----------



## runningman (Dec 29, 2010)

The Maccabees - No kind words

'If you've got no kind words to say then you should say nothing more at all'

A very true to statement / life guide.

Awesome song so I'm glad its stuck in my head (also a very cool video featuring Matt Horne from Gavin & Stacey).


----------



## Captain Save (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm Deranged - David Bowie

I gave in to it and put it on repeat on my Ipod, because I love the feeling that he understands the personal insanity we all have, that special individual insanity we don't want to lose because it makes us feel right and happy with who we are. 

Of course, I could be just pulling this out of my ass....
:happy:


----------



## penguin (Dec 30, 2010)

I Think I Love You - The Partridge Family. After posting that I think I love the CSA on facebook, hah.


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 31, 2010)

LJ Rock said:


> The End of A Love Affair by Chaka Khan



still this.... *sigh*


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 1, 2011)

Vertical Horizon "Best I ever had"


----------



## penguin (Jan 1, 2011)

"Raise Your Glass" by Pink.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 7, 2011)

Randomly, a beautiful melody from my youth wafted into my memory this morning.... 

DRS - Gangsta Lean 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmztCakVdvE


----------



## Alicia33 (Jan 7, 2011)

Desperately Wanting- Better Than Ezra


----------



## Noir (Jan 7, 2011)

Dynamite by Taio Cruz


----------



## Deven (Jan 7, 2011)

Pink Floyd - Mother


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 7, 2011)

Michael Viner's Incredible Bongo Band, "Okey Dokey". Makes me feel like I should be in a car chase with a 1975 Corvette Stingray or a grainy stag film.


----------



## graphicsgal (Jan 7, 2011)

Cannibal...Ke$ha. I can't get enough.


----------



## staceysmith (Jan 8, 2011)

The Fray - Over My Head (Cable Car)

as well as

The Fray - You Found Me


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jan 8, 2011)

Crazy- Gnarles Barkley
It pretty much sums up my life hahaha


----------



## Nas80 (Jan 9, 2011)

"You can't steal my love" by Mando Diao


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 9, 2011)

"Hazy Shade of Winter" -- The Bangles cover version.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 9, 2011)

*MEATSTICK.......Phish did an incredible NYE show at MSG, NYC i have been listening to all 3 shows over and over......*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tP6s73W-22s


----------



## samuraiscott (Jan 9, 2011)

Rolling Stones~Beast of Burden


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aW-IlMsWsg&feature=fvst


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 9, 2011)

Secret -The Pierces

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzNFwxsSPwU&feature=related


----------



## goatboy (Jan 10, 2011)

Rockin' in a Free World - Neal Young


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 10, 2011)

"Higher Love" by Steve Winwood.

Baby you can lean on me, you can lean on me....


----------



## BCBeccabae (Jan 10, 2011)

the Weepies- Be My Honeypie

kill me. haha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeZMTOSeHVw


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYGeU_ymnfc 

beautiful sounds.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 13, 2011)

Consequence of Sound by Regina Spektor.

Just discovered her. She's incredible.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7L0bf2YKMDM


----------



## Anm4521 (Jan 13, 2011)

Big L Put it On
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBrzEVJwYFg


----------



## Mozz (Jan 13, 2011)

Kings Of Leon - On Call

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYOW5uoyKl0

This song is so good! has a great hook also


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 15, 2011)

Probably posted this before, but:

Al Stewart - Year of the Cat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM7LR46zrQU

(And this version is way way way better than the one that gets played on the radio, too rare enough as it is.)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 15, 2011)

Fuck You - Cee Lo Green


----------



## imfree (Jan 15, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> Probably posted this before, but:
> 
> Al Stewart - Year of the Cat
> 
> ...



Alleigh Kaht purred as she listened.:happy:

Nice piano work!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 16, 2011)

Under the Surface - Shawan Rising

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJCVXbbcVZc


----------



## KingColt (Jan 16, 2011)

Paul Simon - me and Julio down by the schoolyard http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46Cfrl7hMoQ ue to watching the great movie the royal Tenenbaums just now


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3HaVfgcBVY 

Some times it feels like I'll never go pass here
Some times it feels like I'm stuck forever and ever

But, I'm going higher
Closer to my dreams
I'm goin' higher and higher
I can almost reach

Some times you just have to let it go
Leaving all my fears to burn down
Push them all away so I can move on
Closer to my dreams
Feel it all over my being
Close your eyes and see what you believe....


----------



## GTAFA (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't know if it's really "Blue Monday" or not, but someone mentioned it and POOF, the song's in my head now:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3041kBbxGM


----------



## samuraiscott (Jan 17, 2011)

BIG PUN~Still not a Player


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwEqTbaFVXU


----------



## Mozz (Jan 18, 2011)

Chris Brown -Deuces

_This goes hard!_


----------



## bigguyDK (Jan 18, 2011)

Eliza Doolittle - Pack Up 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoyGsV7RQaU


----------



## Gspoon (Jan 18, 2011)

Little Boxes, on the hillside...


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjmI0D-uoLo

A pleasant kind of stuck, though.


----------



## penguin (Jan 24, 2011)

Bootie Call - All Saints


----------



## samuraiscott (Jan 24, 2011)

Finger Eleven~One Thing


----------



## samuraiscott (Jan 24, 2011)

penguin said:


> Bootie Call - All Saints



All Saints brings back some memories. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bigtigmom (Jan 25, 2011)

U + Ur hand ~~PINK

I'm not here for your entertainment,
you don't really wanna mess with me tonight.

Just stop and take a second, 
I was fine before you walked into my life!

Cause you know it's over before it began.

Keep your dreams just give me the money.

It's just U + Ur hand tonight!!!


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 27, 2011)

A-Ha! - "Take On Me."

Viva La 80s!! This video!! LOVE IT! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EXxMlIExpo


----------



## penguin (Jan 27, 2011)

The theme song from the Imagination Movers show


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 27, 2011)

....

.......Nobody Laugh, Kay?
....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2011)

Gabriel's Oboe (from "The Mission") by Ennio Morricone. I guess it is stuck in my head because that piece of music was the last thing I listened to before going to bed last night.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 31, 2011)

I was watching Vh1-Classic the other day and they had on 80s music marathons. This song is stuck in my head. BTW, I LOVE CULTURE CLUB! Yes I am a dork.


Culture Club- Miss Me Blind
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFVuuRxM2VU


----------



## penguin (Jan 31, 2011)

Danger! High Voltage! by Electric Six.


----------



## imfree (Jan 31, 2011)

penguin said:


> Danger! High Voltage! by Electric Six.



I've seen that one a lot when searching for stuff like this.

You Tube-Electricity, Fence, and Fires http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-rGGm9z5Us


----------



## Ms. Fat Booty (Jan 31, 2011)

I can't stop listening to ole blue eyes this week, this song especially will not leave my brain
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkZCrpPTCbM


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 31, 2011)

the theme to enterprise (stuck on rotation of about 3 lines )


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 1, 2011)

Filter-"Take A Picture".

man i always did love this song even when it first came out at the end of the 90's,but i love it even more now.i really love it when you love songs fovever but you have an even better appreciation for them when you listen to them years later,you just get it more...love that.im listening to it now actually i really can't get enough of this 90's classic love the 90's as a whole.LOL it's awesome when you have listened to the song forever but you have a better understanding of it later down the road...


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 1, 2011)

Demolition Rikshaw by the Aquabats, about as random as it gets there


----------



## Heyyou (Feb 1, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Filter-"Take A Picture".
> 
> man i always did love this song even when it first came out at the end of the 90's,but i love it even more now.i really love it when you love songs fovever but you have an even better appreciation for them when you listen to them years later,you just get it more...love that.im listening to it now actually i really can't get enough of this 90's classic love the 90's as a whole.LOL it's awesome when you have listened to the song forever but you have a better understanding of it later down the road...



You speaketh truth, good buddy. 

And, in honor of the thread about snow, and how i have none.. "Informer" by *snow* 

"Informer"

[CHORUS:]
Informer
You know say daddy me snow me-a (gonna) blame
A licky boom-boom down
'Tective man he say, say Daddy Me Snow me stab someone down the lane
A licky boom-boom down

Police-a them-a they come and-a they blow down me door
One him come crawl through through my window
So they put me in the back the car at the station
From that point on I reach my destination
Well the destination reached in down-a East detention
Where they whip down me pants look up me bottom

[CHORUS]

Bigger they are they think they have more power
There on the phone me say that on hour
Me for want to use it once and-a me call me lover
Lover who me callin'-a the one Tammy
And me love her in my heart down to my belly-a
Yes say Daddy Me Snow me I feel cool and deadly
Yes the one MC Shan and the one Daddy Snow
Together we-a love 'em(?) as a tornado

[CHORUS]

Listen to me ya better listen for me now
Listen to me ya better listen for me now
When-a me rock-a the microphone, me rock on steady-a
Yes-a Daddy Me Snow me are the article don
But the in an a-out (?) a dance an they say, "Where ya come from?"
People them say I come from Jamaica
But me born and raised in Etobicoke I want ya to know-a
Pure black people man thats all I man know
Yeah me shoes are-a tear up an-a my toes used to show-a
Where me-a born in-a the one Toronto

[CHORUS]

Come with a nice young lady
Intelligent, yes she gentle and irie
Everywhere me go me never lef' her at all-ie
Yes-a Daddy Snow me are the roam dance man-a
Roam between-a dancin' in-a in-a nation-a
You never know say Daddy Me Snow me are the boom shakata
Me never lay-a down flat in-a one cardboard box-a
Yes-a Daddy Me Snow me-a go reachin' out da top

[CHORUS]

Why would he? [repeat]

[MC Shan:]

Me sittin round cool with my jiggy jiggy girl
Police knock my door, lick up my pal
Rough me up and I cant do a thing
Pick up my line when my telephone ring
Take me to the station, black up my hands
Trail me down 'cause I'm hanging with the Snowman
What an I gonna do, I'm backed and I'm trapped
Smack me in my face, took all of my gap
They have no clues and they wanna get warmer
But Shan won't turn informer

[CHORUS]


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 2, 2011)

Duran Duran - Midnight Sun


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 8, 2011)

"Half Crazy" by Musiq Soulchild 

Heard it on VH1 Soul this morning and it really seems to speak to my current state of mind! lol


----------



## Dmitra (Mar 8, 2011)

Pirate Pete - Mushman


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 8, 2011)

"Red Eye Flashes Twice" by Julian Smith


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 8, 2011)

'Scream' by The Misfits.


----------



## pegz (Mar 8, 2011)

Brown Chicken Brown Cow


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 13, 2011)

"Back To December" by Taylor Swift.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 13, 2011)

Ida Maria, "Bad Karma"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4XtVTTN968


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrcW0iLefAk 

I'm learning this on piano right now - beautiful chords!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 14, 2011)

"Non più andrai" aria from Mozart's "Marriage of Figaro"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 15, 2011)

Don't Try To Find Me by Jamie Richards. Here's a great acoustic version of this song.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 16, 2011)

This song, specifically from an old 45 RPM single that my sister had. Peter Pan Pop Band, ftw.


----------

